# Guess Type Based on Profile Picture/Avatar/Siggy



## tery999

What about me ? roud:


----------



## Herp

INTJ, no doubts.


----------



## Nackle1

It's weird and makes me uncomfortable. INTP xD


----------



## Swims In Starlight

It's so simple but easy to look at. It reminds me of Betelgeuse. The black and white contrast could be a representation of Fi! IxFP? I'd go with ISFP!


----------



## Meekers

Me?


----------



## Moonrise

Your avi seems happy and carefree, and I'm imagining you chose it to exemplify you, or at least a part of you. Screams extroverted, I'd say ESFP?


----------



## Xenograft

Go ahead, do your worst!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

@Lazy Bear
Let's see...

Possible lycanthrope. Uses own photo, so more likely to be E. Combative / challenging stance, but not giving anything away (=T).
And then omits to hide personality type (so N).

I'd have to say:
(sits on floor, recites the Jewel of the Rose, and communes with the ethereal vapours)
ENTJ
Type 1
LIE

(All praise the arcane powers of mediumistry!)


----------



## Rainbow

^ infp, esfp, rstp...expessive avi, has quotes like this one: 
There's no point being grown-up if you can't be childish sometimes.


----------



## Alen

E(ProfilePicture)..X..TP(What and how you wrote your reply) maybe J


----------



## Rainbow

^INFJ or INTJ, was right, sig shows he has feelings, seems like a protector


----------



## Meekers

Moonrise said:


> Your avi seems happy and carefree, and I'm imagining you chose it to exemplify you, or at least a part of you. Screams extroverted, I'd say ESFP?


Close :kitteh:

(Don't click spoiler alert, I accidentally left it there ahh)


----------



## Alumina

Esfj


----------



## Xenograft

Cosmic Hobo said:


> @_Lazy Bear_
> Let's see...
> 
> Possible lycanthrope. Uses own photo, so more likely to be E. Combative / challenging stance, but not giving anything away (=T).
> And then omits to hide personality type (so N).
> 
> I'd have to say:
> (sits on floor, recites the Jewel of the Rose, and communes with the ethereal vapours)
> ENTJ
> Type 1
> LIE
> 
> (All praise the arcane powers of mediumistry!)


You cheated. You must have.


----------



## Meekers

Alumina said:


> Esfj


Nope :3


----------



## God

Enfj ?


----------



## Meekers

God said:


> Enfj ?


Eenope ;3


----------



## Fleetfoot

Enfp


----------



## Purrfessor

Totally ISFP


----------



## Fleetfoot

Stelliferous said:


> Totally ISFP


Sort of...not really.

I would guess ISFP for you, though. That's what hipster cats say to me.


----------



## Meekers

Tawanda said:


> Enfp


Thats correct :kitteh:


----------



## Forget

Guess it


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Istp


----------



## Ellis Bell

Isfp.


----------



## God

Intp?


----------



## Takadox

do me 

please mention


----------



## Halcyon

@Takadox Esfj?


----------



## Seranova

_Here I am, take your best guesses. _


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

@Forget

You are definitely an INTJ. I'd bet my last dollar on it. That is the kind of shirt my sister would wear and she's INTJ herself. Also your sig pic is something she'd like too.


----------



## Forget

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> @_Forget_
> 
> You are definitely an INTJ. I'd bet my last dollar on it. That is the kind of shirt my sister would wear and she's INTJ herself. Also your sig pic is something she'd like too.


You are absolutely correct!


----------



## Debaser

Are we allowed to cheat?


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

Damn.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

@Debaser ENTP @FauxPlasticTrees ISFP


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

Elicit said:


> @_Debaser_ ENTP @_FauxPlasticTrees_ ISFP



lol no


----------



## jontherobot

Blonde girl toking with a username alluding to Radiohead? ISFP. It's written in the stars.


----------



## Halcyon

Guess meh


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Crossover said:


> Guess meh


I'd guess ESFP.


----------



## Halcyon

reckless summer nights said:


> I'd guess ESFP.


LOL no definitely not. What makes you think that? You got one letter.

For you, I'd say INFP. Definitely some sort of NF.


----------



## DomNapoleon

@Crossover 

Ni dominant. (strangely I also used that picture as avatar in the past... also staring at something huge and big - like a city or galaxy lol)


----------



## Maybe Mercury

@Phoenix_Rebirth I'd say ENTP, if you hadn't said you were Ni Dom in your post... What about me?


----------



## frayonka

Would have said ENTP even if it wasn't revealed in your sig.


----------



## Halcyon

Guess me


----------



## Maybe Mercury

INFJ? Maybe ISFP. Something about anaglyph images...


----------



## Praying Mantis

The classic lone wolf. ISTP @Crossover
The one above me, who answered at near the same time? INFP.


----------



## Halcyon

@Praying Mantis Good guess but no. ISTPs are awesome though.
@Elicit INFJ it is.


----------



## Praying Mantis

Do me! Do me! *waves both arms frantically*


----------



## Halcyon

Praying Mantis said:


> Do me! Do me! *waves both arms frantically*


INTP perhaps


----------



## Chamberlain

What about me?


----------



## Number Six

ISFJ

I don't know why...but I think they like pie.


----------



## KaiserinRose

Intj


----------



## Saira

ESTJ - you're like an Austro-Hungarian empress / war general.


----------



## Chamberlain

Saira said:


> ESTJ - you're like an Austro-Hungarian empress / war general.


Me? Aha I like this thought, thanks !

Answer: I'm an INFP


----------



## God

@saria

ENFP


----------



## Darko

@God

ISFP, the artistic looking picture makes me think that.


----------



## Azelll

idk the black and white picture thing seem to be and INTP thing .......... :laughing: Oh oh oh do me .........:dry: just realized that sounds dirty :laughing: @Darko


----------



## Champagne Wishes

@Touk my guess for you would be INFJ, because I have a couple close INFJ friends who would love your avatar... One in fact is an artist whose style is very similar to that. 

Anyone want to guess me?


----------



## moron

touk said:


> idk the black and white picture thing seem to be and intp thing .......... :laughing: Oh oh oh do me .........:dry: Just realized that sounds dirty :laughing: @_darko_


intp @_Touk
@kb82, sorry I already know your type._


----------



## Champagne Wishes

...anyone who doesn't know my type want to guess mine?


----------



## Praying Mantis

I'm guessing ENTJ. @kb82


----------



## Champagne Wishes

Praying Mantis said:


> I'm guessing ENTJ. @_kb82_


You would be correct @Praying Mantis 

... And my guess for you would be... ENTP?


----------



## Persian

Estp


----------



## SeñorTaco

@Persian I would've thought you were an INFJ if I didn't read the personality.info part


----------



## Caged Within

I would have guessed INFP, due to how playful your avatar and sig are.


----------



## gatsby

Infp, I'd say based on your avatar.


----------



## SeñorTaco

Caged Within said:


> I would have guessed INFP, due to how playful your avatar and sig are.


Sometimes I think I am an INFP and then I realise how I don't even have friends and how little self-worth I have for myself.


----------



## Aquamarine

natashalim said:


> Sometimes I think I am an INFP and then I realise how I don't even have friends and how little self-worth I have for myself.


I'm undecided between INTP and ISTP.


----------



## Caged Within

natashalim said:


> Sometimes I think I am an INFP and then I realise how I don't even have friends and how little self-worth I have for myself.


In my experience, INFPs tend to have much angst, as well.



Powerhouse said:


> I'm undecided between INTP and ISTP.


First guess was honestly ISTP. The woman within your avatar and sig displays a rugged style, yet she rests in a pose that is subdued, yet hints at emotions that are just lying under the surface. She's also embracing a motorcycle, an item that has been known to represent a form of freedom that bucks against what is accepted and what is established. It's like she loves her freedom, and that her freedom is something that has grown to define her, for it is the only thing she can bring herself to hold on to.


----------



## Persian

@_natashalim_ Why?

ENTP
@Caged Within

ISFJ


----------



## Caged Within

ISTJ. Your sig is well-organized, and your sig displays a love for labels and categorization.


----------



## Echoe

Infj


----------



## confetti.time

Judging by your sig, avatar and username. I would say either an INFP or an INFJ. (My sig shows my type so I won't display it)


----------



## Echoe

I got a strong sense of INFP when I saw the avatar, lol.


----------



## Persian

Ni-Fe 9w1


----------



## Aquamarine

Caged Within said:


> First guess was honestly ISTP. The woman within your avatar and sig displays a rugged style, yet she rests in a pose that is subdued, yet hints at emotions that are just lying under the surface. She's also embracing a motorcycle, an item that has been known to represent a form of freedom that bucks against what is accepted and what is established. It's like she loves her freedom, and that her freedom is something that has grown to define her, for it is the only thing she can bring herself to hold on to.


Very in-depth observation!  The woman in my avatar is actually an ISFP in real life, I believe. However, taking into account her personal life, she's appears more to be an ENFP

Your avatar seem like an INFP. Charming woman, with the act of embracing the moon having a dreamy feel to it.


----------



## Aquamarine

persian said:


> ni-fe 9w1


intj


----------



## Persian

Si-Fe 4w5


----------



## Caged Within

Powerhouse said:


> Very in-depth observation!


Thank you. 



Powerhouse said:


> The woman in my avatar is actually an ISFP in real life, I believe. However, taking into account her personal life, she's appears more to be an ENFP


ISFP was my second guess. When you're a person who lives to create, in a world full of consumers, you tend to embrace the unorthodox as a refuge. 




Powerhouse said:


> Your avatar seem like an INFP. Charming woman, with the act of embracing the moon having a dreamy feel to it.


I could see why you'd think INFP.


----------



## Aquamarine

Caged Within said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> ISFP was my second guess. When you're a person who lives to create, in a world full of consumers, you tend to embrace the unorthodox as a refuge.
> 
> I could see why you'd think INFP.


You're welcome! I'd love to be a creator, but I just lack the creativity to be one. Very much so; I embrace the unorthodox sometimes. I often feel like nobody in the world understands me.

Do many people tell you so?


----------



## Caged Within

Powerhouse said:


> You're welcome! I'd love to be a creator, but I just lack the creativity to be one.


I doubt that. Anyone can create. You probably just haven't found your craft yet. 



Powerhouse said:


> Very much so; I embrace the unorthodox sometimes.


I do, as well. I'm feel more at ease with the unorthodox. 



Powerhouse said:


> I often feel like nobody in the world understands me.


I feel the same. I've personally just grown to accept it as a part of life. May not be the healthiest thing to do, but meh. I hope you meet people that'll change your feelings on this issue. 



Powerhouse said:


> Do many people tell you so?


That I come off as an INFP, or do ISFPs I know tell me that they find comfort in the unorthodox? If your question was the former, no. People in my life, that are aware of Myers-Briggs, assume that I'm an INFJ or an INTJ. If your question was the later, then yes. They tend to only feel alright in the unorthodox, for it gives them room to breathe and be themselves.


----------



## Devrim

I get the feeling of a INFP from you  
The moon makes me think of feelings and the person holding I shows a want to understand,
And come to terms with it all.


----------



## .17485

Hmm I would say ENFJ the profile picture and avatar seems extroverted. Your signature seems NFs to do improvement and changing the way we view the world.


----------



## Caged Within

INFP. I don't know a young INFP who doesn't love Charizard, despite how he's thoroughly outclassed by other pokemon. The fact that he looks like a European Dragon, and was among the first starters many of them had, is enough to cement him a slot in their teams.


----------



## Persian

INFJ

I was skipped last time.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Well, the signature is something a INTJ would 'wear' - the gif I mean. Avatar too.


----------



## Persian

Haha, you are correct. I really am the stereotype. 

ENTJs are cold... ... as your avatar is.


----------



## Hanaseru

INTP.

That violent avatar.


----------



## Persian

I associated blue hexagons with Ti, and, I associated a layered pattern with Ne.
Ti-Ne


----------



## gatsby

I was going to say INFJ, before I saw the type in your signature :tongue:


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

ENFJ^ Avatar seems N-Dom Siggy points to F (to me ofc) Others are less-educated guesses


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE

Hmm... ESTJ?


----------



## LennyTheFilly

I would have thought you were an INFJ! _IIIIIIIIf _it weren't for the fact that I happened to read the MyPersonality.info. xD


----------



## Cantarella

I'd say INFP based on your avatar, but then I saw the signature. The signatures are really making this less amusing. 

@Metallica Going with INFJ for you because... well, just because. *goes to see what you really are*

Edit: DAMN IT lol wrong both times!


----------



## Caged Within

INFJ. The solemn poetry in your sig gave you away


----------



## Cantarella

LOL. They're song lyrics! And as for you... ENFP?


----------



## TwistedMuses

Isfp.


----------



## Persian

Istj


----------



## CurrentlyNotCaring

INTJ. Your signature gave it away...


----------



## Devrim

Esfp


----------



## TwistedMuses

I get the vibe my ISFP crush emmits.
So, ISFP.
AGAIN.


----------



## Maegamikko

Hmm, INFJ? I have no idea what the functions in your signature mean..socionics or something.. I'm so tempted to cheat by clicking your profile..please let me get this right ;~;


----------



## TwistedMuses

123itsmarie said:


> Hmm, INFJ? I have no idea what the functions in your signature mean..socionics or something.. I'm so tempted to cheat by clicking your profile..please let me get this right ;~;


INFP. My functions lead to the conclusion of me being an INFP. (Fi-Ne.)  but close enough~ Only one letter missed~

You actually give off an impression of a ENXP.
More of an* ENFP*.


----------



## CurrentlyNotCaring

Mzansi said:


> Esfp




INTJ. You where completely off ;P


----------



## Devrim

CurrentlyNotCaring said:


> INTJ. You where completely off ;P


Haha boo! XD


----------



## Kito

ENTJ 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## Persian

Infp


----------



## Winds of Entropy

... That's no fun.


----------



## Persian

Winds of Entropy said:


> ... That's no fun.


What?!


----------



## Winds of Entropy

Persian said:


> What?!


Your type is in your sig!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

again.. wicked INTP


----------



## elpis

Esfp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hmm, tricky one. I'm inclined to say INTJ.


----------



## Snow

Looks INFJ to me.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Tool lyrics? Must be INTP.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Isfp?


----------



## elpis

Intp?


----------



## .17485

Infp?


----------



## candycanebones

ISTP! I feel the vibes so strong


----------



## candycanebones

candycanebones said:


> ISTP! I feel the vibes so strong


 that was @elpis @Tega1 ISFJ


----------



## Modal Soul

INTP? the guy in your siggy doesn't look like he's showered in days


----------



## candycanebones

ENFJ

I've seen a lot of ENFJ avatars with women in them, weird


----------



## Aryn2

Vanishing Point said:


> Yep. Your guess is right on the money



YES! WIN!


I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Caged Within

INFP, because you use one of the 12 pictures in existence that doesn't depict Vegeta as an absolute badass.


----------



## Blazy

Isfp


----------



## Pixzelina

Istp


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

INTP~Reflects lack of any signature/avatar or defining characteristic.


----------



## Solitaire U

^ estp


----------



## TwistedMuses

Istp.


----------



## peabrane

INFP because Gothic Lolita-type fashion and dreamily maudlin poetry.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

peabrane said:


> INFP because Gothic Lolita-type fashion and dreamily maudlin poetry.


ENTP because of a whimsical fish and the utter logic of just stuffing a zombie back in the ground.


----------



## Solitaire U

Wonder Woman #1...ESTJ?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

peabrane said:


> INFP because Gothic Lolita-type fashion and dreamily maudlin poetry.


your sig is my new favorite. 

INTP?


----------



## moron

Sporadic Aura said:


> your sig is my new favorite.
> 
> INTP?


ENFJ type 4


----------



## Calmwolf

No idea. Are you INTP?


----------



## Persian

Istj


----------



## TwistedMuses

Intj.


----------



## Persian

Infj


----------



## Devrim

INTJ Type 5w4


----------



## peabrane

Sporadic Aura said:


> your sig is my new favorite.


One Piece is the best thing ever.



Sporadic Aura said:


> INTP?


Probably not.

*Mzansi:* ENFP 7w6


----------



## Persian

Estp


----------



## DemonAbyss10

INTJ, hooray for sigs giving everything away.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Entp  ooo da mariooo :d


----------



## bionic

Isfp


----------



## herinb

Entj


----------



## Bluity

enfj


----------



## Persian

Infp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Eye En Tee Jay.
Sez it on yow profiel pikture.


----------



## 0+n*1

Entp


----------



## herinb

infj


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

Infj


----------



## Protagoras

Enfp


----------



## herinb

Enfj


----------



## Protagoras

Isfp 

(your avatar looks so... aesthetic) :tongue:


----------



## herinb

Protagoras said:


> Isfp
> 
> (your avatar looks so... aesthetic) :tongue:



Hehehe I'm an ENTJ!


----------



## Protagoras

herinb said:


> Hehehe I'm an ENTJ!


Then it is your shadow acting up! :crazy:

(or... you know, I might just be really bad at typing people like this)


----------



## herinb

Protagoras said:


> Then it is your shadow acting up! :crazy:
> 
> (or... you know, I might just be really bad at typing people like this)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Could be! I'm terrible at this, but it's surprisingly fun for something I'm pretty sure is impossible


----------



## Protagoras

herinb said:


> Could be! I'm terrible at this, but it's surprisingly fun for something I'm pretty sure is impossible


I would say so, given that you typed an INTP as an ENFJ. But, then again, that is still better than how I typed you, with regard to your actual type. :wink:


----------



## herinb

Protagoras said:


> I would say so, given that you typed an INTP as an ENFJ. But, then again, that is still better than how I typed you, with regard to your actual type. :wink:


This clearly indicates that you and I have the ability (so rare among NTs) to be rational AND to choose avatars with subtle emotional resonance. :tongue:


----------



## Persian

Isfp


----------



## herinb

Persian said:


> Isfp


ESFP...:laughing:


----------



## Nyu

ESFP living it up for the moment behind a mask? 

My my type is in my first spoiler


----------



## Vianna

Intp


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Isfp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> Infp


I'm insulted!

Just kidding. Um...ENFP?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenaChitzoph said:


> I'm insulted!
> 
> Just kidding. Um...ENFP?


Sorry! XD
You just have that INFP vibe.

FINALLY! GONNA MAKE A PARTY.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> Sorry! XD
> You just have that INFP vibe.
> 
> FINALLY! GONNA MAKE A PARTY.


Awwww yissss. I also get INFJ kind of often online too. I guess I'm not serious enough to be considered a thinker on my time off.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenaChitzoph said:


> Awwww yissss. I also get INFJ kind of often online too. I guess I'm not serious enough to be considered a thinker on my time off.


I wonder why everyone thinks I'm T type though.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> I wonder why everyone thinks I'm T type though.


Hmm....Anime = geek = T?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenaChitzoph said:


> Hmm....Anime = geek = T?


But not all geeks are T types D:


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> But not all geeks are T types D:


Enlighten the masses!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenaChitzoph said:


> Enlighten the masses!


Just why being a geek is a T trait? I just like JoJo because it's a parade of all ENFPs traits. Bizarreness, fabulousness and being a badass.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

AyaSullivan said:


> Just why being a geek is a T trait?


I don't think it is, personally, seeing as I have many geeky feeler friends. But I do know some people who assume that only feelers like poetry, and other absurd things, and also sometimes people think being a geek, and knowing things (or being a nerd) is something mainly thinkers do. I think it's silly to assume feelers are stupid, because many I know are intelligent, but some people are very into stereotyping types, and seeing people like that might influence other people to form a bias in the back of their mind. 

But I might be talking out of my ass and have no clue as to what I'm saying.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SirenaChitzoph said:


> I don't think it is, personally, seeing as I have many geeky feeler friends. But I do know some people who assume that only feelers like poetry, and other absurd things, and also sometimes people think being a geek, and knowing things (or being a nerd) is something mainly thinkers do. I think it's silly to assume feelers are stupid, because many I know are intelligent, but some people are very into stereotyping types, and seeing people like that might influence other people to form a bias in the back of their mind.
> 
> But I might be talking out of my ass and have no clue as to what I'm saying.


You're right. Feelers are not stupid. I'm usually taken as a lazy intelligent person and I'm a Feeler. We can be anything, really any of us. I'm not a real big fan of poetry, it can be so boring and confusing.


----------



## Persian

Infj


----------



## Blazy

ESTJ. Looks like a security camera


----------



## Meekers

I already knew you were an ESTP, but I would've guessed it, anyway.


----------



## PJay

INFP because of avatar pic.
Open but kind of mysterious (at least, that's what I get from my friend).


----------



## Blazy

Enfp


----------



## PJay

Wh1zkey said:


> Enfp


I'm an ISTJ. :laughing:

:ninja:




Oh, right! Um... XSTP.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

If I didn't know I would say ISFP.


----------



## WildImagineer

Intp


----------



## HellCat

Intj


----------



## Loki Grim

Istp


----------



## Emerald Legend

Istj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Istp


----------



## Meekers

Entp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Entp.


----------



## Blazy

Enfp


----------



## Obscure

Enfj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfp


----------



## Judson Joist

^ENTJ + 7w8. Adventurer/Challenger + action-oriented leader type. Possible adrenaline junkie.
:crazy:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Judson Joist said:


> ^ENTJ + 7w8. Adventurer/Challenger + action-oriented leader type. Possible adrenaline junkie.
> :crazy:


Wow. That was detailed.


ENTJ


----------



## Chascoda

I already know your type T_T But, pretending I don't... ISFP?


----------



## Meekers

If your type wasn't in your signature, I would've guessed ENFJ.


----------



## Chascoda

INFP maybe or ENFP.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Infj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Enfp


----------



## Lemxn

Estj


----------



## KathleenWaters

INFJ or INTJ

Smiling at the beauty of destruction. Living beyond capabilities. Fighting the world.


----------



## Pastry Provider

infp


----------



## Pastry Provider

lemxn you could be isfp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## Emerald Legend

Esfj


----------



## KathleenWaters

If not for signature initial thought ENFJ

Smiling at the beauty of destruction. Living beyond capabilities. Fighting the world.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

INFP for the little I can see.


----------



## Lemxn

KathleenWaters said:


> INFJ or INTJ
> 
> Smiling at the beauty of destruction. Living beyond capabilities. Fighting the world.



I'm loving this so much.


----------



## Bronzework

Every thing seems energized and action packed.
With my beginner knowledge and without looking at the details in the above persons profile I would assume ESFP.

EDIT:- In response to Ayasullivans post.

As for the above poster, I assume INFP?
I really need to understand the other MBTIs more.


----------



## petite libellule

Absolutely INTP!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bronzework said:


> Every thing seems energized and action packed.
> With my beginner knowledge and without looking at the details in the above persons profile I would assume ESFP.
> 
> EDIT:- In response to Ayasullivans post.


I like some energy in my life, but I'm mainly attracted by the art style of the things I put as sign and avatar. Not speak of what they mean to me.


----------



## Pastry Provider

Ningsta Kitty: ENTP


----------



## stiletto

Isfp?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfp


----------



## Seranova

_Hmm, I'm thinking ENTP. _


----------



## Ligerman30

Esfp?


----------



## Seranova

Ligerman30 said:


> Esfp?


_Nope, try again 

For yours....ISFP?_


----------



## Ligerman30

@Seranova
We're both infps


----------



## Aryn2

Uhhhh would it be cheating for me to say, INFP....


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfj


----------



## NT the DC

AyaSullivan said:


> Isfj


ISFJ 
(Avatar)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

INFP trying to do science.


----------



## joe2j

Intp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Entp


----------



## Versatility

Enfp










I'm on the left.


----------



## HighSteaks

Entp


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Versatility

Esfp


----------



## gatsby

Estp


----------



## Versatility

intj


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

OK, what does it look like now?


----------



## Versatility

Esfp


----------



## iceblock

Istj?


----------



## Versatility

Entj?


----------



## peabrane

Estp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Estp


----------



## Versatility

Infp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Enfp/esfp


----------



## Versatility

Infj


----------



## Blazy

Esfj


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Esfp


----------



## Versatility

Intj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfp


----------



## deesu

Esfj


----------



## Meekers

INFP​ll


----------



## Personality

Infp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfp


----------



## Xenograft

I'm not sure, but I would think INTP, and I can't really tell you why.


----------



## 28895

Entp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfp


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Enfp


----------



## Versatility

Enfj


----------



## Meekers

ENFP l


----------



## peabrane

Infp


----------



## Meekers

ENFP for you too


----------



## DkrANGEL

Hm...ENFJ?


----------



## Meekers

INTP​l


----------



## Versatility

Intp


----------



## DkrANGEL

Entj


----------



## Versatility

Enfp


----------



## Eddy Kat

Esfp


----------



## DkrANGEL

Infp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Intp


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Enfp?


----------



## Fievel

It's a little unfair when the type is mentioned within the signature. :tongue:

So I'm going with EXTP.


----------



## Versatility

INFP 
And it isn't unfair because you guess what you think it is ...


----------



## Fievel

You're definitely a Ne-dom with an avatar and a response like that.


----------



## 0+n*1

Infp


----------



## Versatility

Enfp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## peabrane

Isfp


----------



## Fievel

An avatar of a fish smoking. A sig concerning penises and an anime cat fondling a beer bottle. Definitely Entp.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Enfp.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Isfp.


----------



## Twily and Vanilla

Infp


----------



## 0+n*1

Enfp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Infj


----------



## madferit

Intp


----------



## Orange Fusion

madferit said:


> intp


intp


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Isfp.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Enfj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Intj


----------



## 45130

Isfp


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*ENFP-ish?*


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

Infinnacage said:


> Isfp


*ENFP-ish?*
((Sorry for double post .))


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Enfp


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*I'm not sure who that was meant for. We posted around the same time.
ISFP? The profile picture looks artsy. Stereotyping. Maybe another ENFP.
*


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Infj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Oh you marvelous person, you're alive. INTP


----------



## Serpent

ENFJ

Don't look at my signature!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

INFP

And I only looked at the phase :3


----------



## Watercolourful

ESFP. Or ENFP...


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*INTJ or INFJ :0.*


----------



## Watercolourful

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Enfp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infj


----------



## Versatility

Enfp


----------



## kismetie

ESFP??

(sorry mines is in my signature)


----------



## FakeLefty

Just based on your avatar I would say ExFP


----------



## 0+n*1

Maybe INTP


----------



## Serpent

Isfp


----------



## SuperDevastation

Seems ENTP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfj


----------



## Serpent

ENFP (Judging from the signature and the avatar, instead of just the avatar)

Try only typing the alphabets. Don't see my signature!


----------



## SuperDevastation

Aya Nikopol said:


> Isfj


Did you look at the profile picture, avatar, and signature?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SuperDevastation said:


> Did you look at the profile picture, avatar, and signature?


You don't like my bad judgement? Ignore it.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Aya Nikopol said:


> You don't like my bad judgement? Ignore it.


It's a simple question but apparently you can't answer it (and your ego can't handle it) so you're taking out on me as if that does any good.


----------



## -Alpha-

ISFJ then?


----------



## SuperDevastation

The person above already guessed that.


----------



## Serpent

I was ignored. :sad:

INFP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SuperDevastation said:


> It's a simple question but apparently you can't answer it (and your ego can't handle it) so you're taking out on me as if that does any good.


I didn't mean to take you out. I was being serious. If you don't like my bad judgement just ignore it. Other people will make better ones.


----------



## sinshred

@Aya Nikopol INFP


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

sinshred said:


> @Aya Nikopol INFP



*Uhuhuhuhr. I can see INTJ. 'Avatar is pretty dark as is your profile picture. Maybe ISTP or ESTP from the signature, but nah. :ninja:*


----------



## FakeLefty

Based on avatar: ISTP
Based on siggy: ISTP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfp


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Infj.


----------



## Twily and Vanilla

Um... signature tells me you are some kind of INTP, but avatar is more of INFP.


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

Twily said:


> Um... signature tells me you are some kind of INTP, but avatar is more of INFP.


*Your username is simple, and along with your soft pink avatar, it's cutsie. Those kind of things sort of narrow my choices down to ISFP and INFP...'cause...stereotypes say so. 
Your siggy seems like something both types could have, but I'd think an ISFP would have something that reveals something from their insane brain that was more striking and less soft.
INFP/ISFP*


----------



## Versatility

Intp


----------



## Lacrimosa

Entp.


----------



## Fievel

Infp


----------



## Marisa

Peguy said:


> Infp


IxFP


----------



## RuGaard

Enfp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Infp


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Fuck ;/ I saw his spoiler mentioning INTP :/


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*INTJ. The quote on your avatar sounds pretty INTJ-ish.*


----------



## Serpent

ENFP

BEWARE! Don't see my signature! If you do so, ignore it!


----------



## Damagedfinger

If they already saw it how can they ignore it?

ENTP


----------



## j888000

intp


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Enfp


----------



## FakeLefty

Avatar: ISFP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

You look so S to me I don't even XD


----------



## RedGanon

ENFP, maybe?


----------



## Serpent

Enfj


----------



## Versatility

Iesntfjp


----------



## DkrANGEL

Obvious ENTP is obvious


----------



## 0+n*1

Infj?


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Istp?


----------



## Versatility

Infp


----------



## -Alpha-

Versatility said:


> Infp


Simple username without BS.

ENTP

Maybe entj also, but I doubt it with the avatar.


----------



## Serpent

Intj


----------



## The Empyrean

Intp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

INFx


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## sinshred

7w6 <-- ENTP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## Versatility

Intp


----------



## Bea

Esfp


----------



## Versatility

Estp


----------



## Meekers

The function order in your signature suggests a total NF, maybe INFJ. But, everything else looks Ne-ish, NT, and extrovert to me. Let's go with ENTP because Ne-Fe.


----------



## Bea

Intp


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## Meekers

I see INTJ in your signature, but I probably would have guessed INTP with all this atom talk


----------



## FakeLefty

Based on avatar: INFJ
Based on siggy: ISTP

Btw, your siggy is pretty creepy. I LOVE IT


----------



## peabrane

Infp


----------



## cheburashka

isfj


----------



## FakeLefty

Infp


----------



## Serpent

Enfp


----------



## Meekers

ENTP​l


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfj


----------



## Serpent

Estp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

xNFP


----------



## Versatility

Esfj


----------



## deesu

Enfp


----------



## Mcblahflooper94

INFP, or INFJ. The dog face on Frank makes me think INFJ because that's something an INFJ would find hilarious :3


----------



## Versatility

Estp


----------



## Bay

Estj


----------



## Snowdrift

ISTP?
I'm awful at this (online at least)


----------



## Meekers

INFP​l


----------



## Kindlings

Enfp


----------



## Mcblahflooper94

INFJ, the character in the picture looks like an INFJ anyways.


----------



## TruthDismantled

Intp


----------



## Versatility

Enfp


----------



## TruthDismantled

entj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Even without the sign my guess would be INTP.


----------



## Snowdrift

IserousJ


----------



## cheburashka

Infj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfp


----------



## cheburashka

enfp


----------



## Fievel

Infp.


----------



## Lemxn

Estp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Infj


----------



## DustyWind

Infp (kinda kills the whole thing if you already know what type the person above is)


----------



## Judson Joist

Intp


----------



## StunnedFox

INTJ

(sorry about editing, got outposted...)


----------



## Lacrimosa

Istj.


----------



## boogiestomp

Infj?


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Ee En Tee Pee.


----------



## boogiestomp

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Ee En Tee Pee.


Not quite. 

INTP?


----------



## Razorfield9

ENFP


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Istp?


----------



## Razorfield9

DiscoveringSelf said:


> Istp?


Not sure, but funny thought.

I think some form of NJ... INTJ?


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

ENTP?

(My earlier guess, ISTP was meant for the poster above you.)


----------



## Serpent

Istp


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Entp?


----------



## Lemxn

Because of his avatar INTP but I know he's INTJ.


----------



## Inklinacja

Based on avatar - INFJ.


----------



## boogiestomp

I suspect INTP.


----------



## FakeLefty

IxTP


----------



## boogiestomp

FakeLefty said:


> IxTP


Bingo. ISTP.


----------



## dulcinea

Intj


----------



## 0+n*1

Mmm, infp?


----------



## FakeLefty

Intp


----------



## Inklinacja

Estp


----------



## FakeLefty

Intj


----------



## Lemxn

Entp


----------



## The Empyrean

From avatar, I'd say ISFP but the signature reveals everything :tongue:


----------



## Serpent

ISFJ

My thought process - Wings, angel, guardian angel, guardians, guardian, SJ, sparkles, feelings, emotions, private emotions, ISFJ.


----------



## Inklinacja

intj


----------



## RunForCover07

INFP. Something about space reminds me of INFPs.


----------



## boogiestomp

Infj.


----------



## cheburashka

intp


----------



## FakeLefty

xNFP


----------



## Rafiki

Extp


----------



## Rafiki

and isfx above it


----------



## Inklinacja

ixtj


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Entp


----------



## ficsci

Infj


----------



## Devrim

ENFP for some reason


----------



## Greenfeldspar

xNFJ? Possibly?


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Intp


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPod touch met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Maegamikko

ISFP
the quiz result in my siggy is wrong, btw


----------



## TwistedMuses

ISFJ

Sent from my Sony Xperia Frying Pan with Tapatalk app


----------



## Inklinacja

Estp


----------



## redneck15

I'm guessing an IXFP for sure, based on the avatar. I didn't consider or even look at your siggy. I lean more towards INFP.


----------



## Tea Path

Istj


----------



## Devrim

Enfp


----------



## SkillandVerve

Istj


----------



## Maegamikko

lNTP?//????????


----------



## Superfluous

Istj


----------



## Inklinacja

Esfj


----------



## Rafiki

umm

INT7


----------



## Superfluous

entj


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENFJ

Posted with a rock from your back garden;


----------



## disguise

Intj


----------



## Serpent

Infj


----------



## 45130

entp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Esfp


----------



## Meekers

ISFP​l


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Infp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Infp


----------



## disguise

Infj


----------



## StunnedFox

Infp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

intp


----------



## Superfluous

enfp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfj


----------



## aendern

infp


----------



## -Alpha-

Infp also!

If I didn't know your actual type...


----------



## Meekers

ENTP​l


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Isfp


----------



## Tad Cooper

infp


----------



## disguise

INFx


----------



## Inklinacja

Infj


----------



## dulcinea

IXFP probably


----------



## Superfluous

infp


----------



## disguise

You are too ENFP, it's insane :frustrating:


----------



## Superfluous

disguise said:


> You are too ENFP, it's insane :frustrating:











skip me


----------



## gymgirl67

@disguise istp


----------



## Meekers

ESFP​l


----------



## disguise

I know your type, but I'd say INFP based on your sig and avatar.


----------



## zombiefishy

ESTP? o.o


----------



## disguise

Istp


----------



## Rafiki

@disguise 
also istp


----------



## Tauke

pancaketreehouse said:


> @disguise
> also istp


Mmm, ESTP? Not sure why I think that actually.


----------



## Inklinacja

entj


----------



## Tranquility

xNFx... INFJ is my guess.


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*Maybe ISFJ.*


----------



## disguise

Intp


----------



## zombiefishy

Enfp


----------



## iwrite

Enfp 
??


----------



## zombiefishy

Esfp


----------



## Superfluous

err.... infp?


----------



## Rafiki

Isfp


----------



## 6007

Enfp


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy

Maybe Intp?


----------



## VoodooDolls

esfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Isfj


----------



## gymgirl67

Enfp.


----------



## TruthDismantled

isfp


----------



## Neolux

Istp


----------



## Lemxn

Intp


----------



## Gossip Goat

istp?


----------



## pretense

Infj


----------



## gymgirl67

Istp.


----------



## pretense

another INFJ?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Wow
Such ESTP
Many Skull
wow


----------



## gymgirl67

Entj.


----------



## Superfluous

isfj


----------



## Inklinacja

estp


----------



## zombiefishy

Infj


----------



## TruthDismantled

enfj


----------



## TruthDismantled

i was on page 1 when i wrote enfj :/ i'd say you're infp ^


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Um... INTx, desu...?


----------



## TruthDismantled

desu? 

anddd.. enfp


----------



## Devrim

Estp


----------



## TruthDismantled

ENFJ

Well ENXJ


----------



## zombiefishy

Entp


----------



## SunClef

Estp


----------



## b_h

Isfp?


----------



## TruthDismantled

Intj


----------



## daniel.ranford

gymgirl67 said:


> Istp


I'll go with ESTJ I would give the details but I think the avatar and name is what gave me the general idea.


----------



## Devrim

I'd say ISTJ


----------



## Tranquility

Esfp?


----------



## Inklinacja

infj definetely.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers

Was going to say INFJ - but then I saw your sig - maybe INFP? ^_^


----------



## gymgirl67

Isfp


----------



## idoh

infp!


----------



## Devrim

ENFP haha


----------



## disguise

Isfp


----------



## Effy

Istp


----------



## deesu

Isfp


----------



## disguise

Istp


----------



## Inklinacja

Still entp.


----------



## Argentum

Ah, a minimalist.

INTJ perhaps?


----------



## gymgirl67

Infj


----------



## Sabrah

Isfj


----------



## Arcarsenal

Infp


----------



## Inklinacja

estj


----------



## Sabrah

Infj


----------



## Courtalort

infp


----------



## Spanks

ENFP because I definitely didn't see your type. Definitely because I didn't.


----------



## O_o

ISTP to above (statistically, I'm probably off)


----------



## gymgirl67

Esfp


----------



## Devrim

Isfp


----------



## TwistedMuses

Hmm...INFJ?


----------



## Superfluous

Clue: I'm NOT an ISFP.


----------



## allanzo

Isfj


----------



## Azelll

INFP ..... for reasons I wish to not disclose as it might effect the next persons decision on my type :laughing:


----------



## chicklit

I know your type, but if I didn't I'd probably say ENTP.


----------



## boogiestomp

INFP, imo. 
I--Obvious
N--Because "you" obviously aren't minding your environment
F--Because there's enough subtle expression in the photo. T types also have a different look to them
P--Doesn't look like a judging type to me.


----------



## The Great Unknown

INFJ, perhaps?


----------



## boogiestomp

Close, but no salami. 

INTJ, given the chess motif. 
Could also be INFJ, assuming that the defeated white king is supposed to be a motif of some kind, but I'm sticking with INTJ.


----------



## The Great Unknown

INFJ with salami, then.

INTJ? Close enough.


----------



## Oprah

I want to say INTP because of the picture of chess


----------



## allanzo

Esfp


----------



## Tzara

I'd say INTP but the sig gives it away


----------



## SingingStars

istp?


----------



## Tzara

Isfp


----------



## Inklinacja

Istp!


----------



## Tranquility

IxFP?


----------



## Superfluous

Hint: I am NOT an ISFX


----------



## Tzara

Isfx


----------



## Superfluous

Tzara said:


> Isfx


you're so clever


----------



## Tzara

Superfluous said:


> you're so clever


I know right!

ENFP.. very very ENFP


----------



## gymgirl67

Istp


----------



## Rafiki

Isfj


----------



## 11thNight

istp


----------



## Blindspots

Isfp


----------



## angularvelocity

entj


----------



## Kilohertz

^ istj.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Infp


----------



## Kilohertz

Dang! Is it that obvious?  everyone seems to know right away, haha.

Anyway, I'd guess INFP for you as well =^)


----------



## Belladonne

Kilohertz said:


> Dang! Is it that obvious?  everyone seems to know right away, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I'd guess INFP for you as well =^)


INFP? And pink hair is cool


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

INTJ?

Not much to go on honestly.


----------



## kwarling

IxFP


----------



## 11thNight

Intj


----------



## wormy

ISFJ.

Requesting guess based on my profile picture (not avatar, although you may take it into consideration if you like).


----------



## 11thNight

Prof pic: ESFP
avatar: IxTJ


----------



## Belladonne

Enfp?


----------



## Ryo

Isfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## Belladonne

Ryo said:


> Isfp


No sorry, ENTJ :tongue:

INTJ?


----------



## Devrim

Esfp


----------



## Tzara

@SirenOfTheGanges
OH MY GOD! that avatar! WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS?!?!?

:crying: my eyes! :crying:


----------



## Devrim

Tzara said:


> @_SirenOfTheGanges_
> OH MY GOD! that avatar! WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS?!?!?
> 
> :crying: my eyes! :crying:



It's more the person than the actual picture,
The woman in it is simply an AMAZING person haha!


----------



## Tzara

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> It's more the person than the actual picture,
> The woman in it is simply an AMAZING person haha!


Just for the record, I know who *cough*he*cough* she is.


----------



## Devrim

Tzara said:


> Just for the record, I know who *cough*he*cough* she is.


I am impressed 
NAMES PLEASE haha


----------



## Tzara

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I am impressed
> NAMES PLEASE haha


Dude, Im turkish.

regardless, anyone using google chrome can just right-click and do an image search.


----------



## Devrim

Tzara said:


> Dude, Im turkish.
> 
> regardless, anyone using google chrome can just right-click and do an image search.



Pretty cool,
I've not met a lot of Turks on the site(And forgive me as it said you were British on your profile),
Though my descent is rooted there,
I've just begun looking into Turkish culture more haha!


----------



## Tzara

anyhow, ISFP 

possibly noone else would be able to read your sig, or know your avatar.


----------



## Devrim

Tzara said:


> anyhow, ISFP
> 
> possibly noone else would be able to read your sig, or know your avatar.


Hahaha true that,
I'd have guessed you were ENTP,
Which is no shock at all,
But you ooze that haha!


----------



## 11thNight

Esfp


----------



## theredpanda

Infj


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Estp


----------



## Tranquility

intp.


----------



## Ryo

INFJ maybe?


----------



## BarracudaChu

Intp


----------



## Ryo

BarracudaChu said:


> Intp


It's that obvious huh?

ENFJ


----------



## BarracudaChu

Ryo said:


> It's that obvious huh?
> 
> ENFJ


Ha ha, I got the NT from your second quote, the I from your first quote, and the P from your avatar XD

Close! ENFP. Though I was an ENFJ a couple of months ago, lol.


----------



## Tzara

@BarracudaChu
Hmm N clothing, Didnt care about siggy or profle pic yet, sounds P. 

INFP?


----------



## 11thNight

Istp


----------



## TruthDismantled

enfj


----------



## Cher Zee

Infj


----------



## Superfluous

infj?

*whoops skip me, I didnt see Cher. Who actually guessed the same thing as me*


----------



## GoosePeelings

INTP to Cher. Or INFP


----------



## Oprah

@GoosePeelings: My guess is ESFP


----------



## Tzara

Enfp


----------



## GoosePeelings

You seem ISTJ


----------



## Tzara

Wow. Thats like the first time anyone ever called me that.

your sig kinda gives it away but the profile pic is very ISTP anyways :tongue:


----------



## TruthDismantled

istp

*edit* i was too late. istp was my guess for goosepeelings.

estp


----------



## Devrim

ISTP to me


----------



## theft23

sirenoftheganges said:


> istp to me


esfp


----------



## disguise

estj


----------



## chicklit

xNTP


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

chicklit said:


> xNTP


For you, I will guess INFP, because your avatar has this sense of pure wonder to it...

Was I right? Holy gods I was!


----------



## disguise

Enfp (edit: close enough :'D)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Tzara

Intp


----------



## aendern

enfp :crazy:


----------



## disguise

You ooze Fi  INFP


----------



## SoulRefugee

Enfp


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

I'm going to feel like an ass answering this...

Ah, well. Guessing ISTP. XD


----------



## Botanace

I think you are ESTP


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I'd guess ENFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp


----------



## SoulRefugee

Chained Divinity said:


> I'm going to feel like an ass answering this...
> 
> Ah, well. Guessing ISTP. XD


I don't get why you would feel that way.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

SoulRefugee said:


> I don't get why you would feel that way.



I was nowhere near as certain of your type as with my last guess. XD Guessing wrong just seems like stereotyping to me, I don't know.


----------



## SoulRefugee

Chained Divinity said:


> I was nowhere near as certain of your type as with my last guess. XD Guessing wrong just seems like stereotyping to me, I don't know.


Well an ass you are not because I'm an XSTP, more likely I'm an introvert though.


----------



## Oprah

SoulRefugee said:


> I'm an XSTP


:/ there goes the fun of it


@Chained Divinity: I'm going to guess intp


----------



## Bahburah

Enfj?


----------



## Blindspots

Intp?


----------



## Meirsho

Istj


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Hrmmmmm...

ESTP?


----------



## disguise

Esfp.


----------



## Tzara

Siggy includes the word never, which is stability and consistency. xxxJ
Avatar has peace sign, loves morals, and peace. xxFJ
Siggy picture has no one in it, lacks people. IxFJ
Profile Picture, black and white, obviously referring to the sensory ability *ISFJ*

Meh, I could have done better, but *full analysis complete.*


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> Siggy includes the word never, which is stability and consistency. xxxJ
> Avatar has peace sign, loves morals, and peace. xxFJ
> Siggy picture has no one in it, lacks people. IxFJ
> Profile Picture, black and white, obviously referring to the sensory ability *ISFJ*
> 
> Meh, I could have done better, but *full analysis complete.*


Did you take a blow from my username analysis? :'D (Psst, it was a joke. I think you figured, but I'll tell you that just to make sure.)

Okay, mister: 
- your signature is pretty obvious Ne aux/dom: xNxP
- profile picture is crazy with psychedelic colors, happiness, and extrovertedness: ENxP
- avatar has a coyote that yawns: what? (Yawning could of course point towards Feeling preference because, yeah, Feelers yawn on a daily basis.)

--> ENxP, most likely ENFP


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> Did you take a blow from my username analysis? :'D
> 
> Okay, mister:
> - your signature is pretty obvious Ne-user: xNxP
> - profile picture is crazy with psychedelic colors, happiness, and extrovertedness: ENxP
> - avatar has a coyote that yawns: what? (Yawning could of course point towards Feeling preference because, yeah, Feelers yawn on a daily basis.)
> 
> --> ENxP, most likely ENFP


Imagination: FP
Name: NF
Siggy: Pe user

xNFP.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Yawning could of course point towards Feeling preference because, yeah, Feelers yawn on a daily basis


Best reason for being F I've heard so far. :laughing:

As for ethereal, tesla quote, fractals and that profile pic.. INTP.


----------



## Knight of Ender

Entp because stereotypes. And the word invent.

Aaand looks like I was right.


----------



## Devrim

Isfp


----------



## Superfluous

I wouldve said ISFP, but obviously, you like your art as dramatic and alluring as possible. And you're a dubbed Siren! 
ESFP.

(Tzara: You are excluded from "guessing" my type.)


----------



## Tzara

Pass me, just type super-flu

:sad: but whyy :sad:


----------



## Superfluous

Tzara said:


> Pass me, just type super-flu
> 
> :sad: but whyy :sad:


You already know! And you dont truly analyze me to guess, because you already know. For you, it's like my type is stamped on my avatar, because again, you already know! I dont think its thaaat~ obvious. lolol


----------



## Meirsho

isfp


----------



## Tzara

Istp


----------



## Nexus6

No one guessed the red panda? I'm thinking INFJ

and Tzara hm I'll guess INFP/INFJ.


----------



## hauntology

I'm feeling ESFP for you.


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

INFPish.


----------



## Necrox

Esfj


----------



## Devrim

Isfj


----------



## disguise

Esfj


----------



## Devrim

Istp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Esfp


----------



## hanzer

ENFP (I cheated)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Merkwürdigliebe said:


> ENFP (I cheated)


Why did you cheated? I don't think my avatar or sign look anything like a ENFP's XD

ENTP


----------



## Tzara

Istp


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Portuguese ESFP


----------



## Gruvian

INFP maybe?


----------



## disguise

Esfp


----------



## Tzara

Aya the Whaler said:


> Portuguese ESFP


:shocked: why?

Skip me, type disguise


----------



## Tzara

Infp


----------



## ENTJudgement

Entp


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Estp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

INT/J Yoda fan ?


----------



## Tzara

Esfp cupcake fan?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

No, no. That is only because I'd baked cupcakes the day before. 
You're so present in this forum, I already know your type. you ENTP


----------



## Moonpie




----------



## TheSummerOne761

INxP


----------



## ENTJudgement

INFP coz of the water pic, signifies a healer/healing


----------



## disguise

Istj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Enfp


----------



## AzuriteCat

Infj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infp


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Isfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Colors, Kazoo sounds like K.pop... ESFP


----------



## disguise

Infp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Maybe I should not have animals as my avatar anymore. And I should not have baked cupcakes the day before choosing my name.

still ENFP, maybe one letter off


----------



## disguise

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Maybe I should not have animals as my avatar anymore. And I should not have baked cupcakes the day before choosing my name.
> 
> still ENFP, maybe one letter off


And I shouldn't have a peace sign in my avatar then? I recon that's what makes me so ENFPish, or am I wrong? What makes you guess ENFP?

INTP then?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

disguise said:


> And I shouldn't have a peace sign in my avatar then? I recon that's what makes me so ENFPish, or am I wrong? What makes you guess ENFP?
> 
> INTP then?


No need to change it. It's good. Hmm, yeah your avatar made me suggest ENFP, but your signature seems more T-ish (and N), so ENTP? 

Not sure, but I think I've developed the "I don't care" and other Fi attitude, but I don't think it fits when I read descriptions. That's why I doubt being an Fi user and almost every time I am with cool people, I am like "Noo, I don't want to leave". Might not even be introverted, but I am still learning.


----------



## JoanCrawford

disguise said:


> and i shouldn't have a peace sign in my avatar then? I recon that's what makes me so enfpish, or am i wrong? What makes you guess enfp?
> 
> Intp then?


infp?


----------



## Tzara

Enfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

ENTP but it's unfair I've seen the screen name before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

Infp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Your siggy just screams ENTP


----------



## TruthDismantled

Isfp


----------



## Tzara

is that nathan  ESTP


----------



## Kayleyrae

-deleted-


----------



## Tzara

Kayleyrae said:


> -deleted-


but whyy :sad:


----------



## Kayleyrae

I accidentally typed someone from a previous page and gave up out of embarrassment haha, and now I just ruined it for myself by accidentally looking at your type- I'm new on here and bumbling  @Tzara


----------



## Tzara

Kayleyrae said:


> I accidentally typed someone from a previous page and gave up out of embarrassment haha,


Haha :happy: I'm sure whoever it was that you typed would appreciate another person typing him/her. You didnt need to delete it :kitteh:


----------



## hauntology

Entp/entj?


----------



## Kayleyrae

HorrorHound said:


> Entp/entj?


Okay cool now I'll try 
ENFP?


----------



## hauntology

Right on!

No sig so going by face...
IxFJ?


(i shouldn't post in a row should I umm type something random i don't know aliens?)


----------



## Ace Face

HorrorHound said:


> Right on!
> 
> No sig so going by face...
> IxFJ?
> 
> 
> (i shouldn't post in a row should I umm type something random i don't know aliens?)


ENFJ 2w3


----------



## AustenT09

ace face said:


> enfj 2w3


estp!


----------



## Kayleyrae

HorrorHound said:


> Right on!
> 
> No sig so going by face...
> IxFJ?
> 
> 
> (i shouldn't post in a row should I umm type something random i don't know aliens?)


INFJ, nice! We did good  Also, sorry if I'm messing up the thread for those who want to continue it, just ignore me!


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isxp


----------



## TruthDismantled

Isfp


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*I for being* _undercover_.
*T for not giving me reason to believe you're an F.*
*P for being an instigator, causing trouble.*
*And N for not having any motorcycles, guns, or stunts in your picture, where a true STP would.*
*...INTP. *


----------



## JustBob31459

is that a 6w7 talking?
Introvert, Sensing, Thinking, Perceiving


----------



## Fern

@_Scianto_, I'm a 4w3 sx/sp. In terms of MBTI? Nooo idea.

I would guess INTJ for you based solely upon avatar selection. Perhaps 1w9?


----------



## Meekers

INTJ



BlueberryCupcake said:


> INFP
> profile pic, avatar and signature-> Don't let my name get in the way^^


Nope! It's actually pretty hard to tell by my avatar and signature...


----------



## moltobene

ISFP (but INFP would have been my first choice by far).



Fern said:


> INTP 6w5 that thinks they are a 5w6 would be my guess.


Holly Guacamole, how? why? I cannot even... do you have INFJ super powers? did you cheat by not using just my facepalming lion avatar? Buy a lotery ticket in my name!


----------



## StunnedFox

Outposted, on both sides...


----------



## Devrim

Idk but I thought INTJ for a second (@moltobene)

Edit: person above me Ninja'd me,
I'd say INFJ to the person above xD


----------



## StunnedFox

ISFP, perhaps?


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Infp?


----------



## Tzara

Obvious INTx


----------



## justjessie

INFJ?

For the person below me, I'm not what my sig says I am. lol


----------



## TheRedKnight

I'm guessing... ESFP?


----------



## JustBob31459

Vanilla? Okay, that isn't a type, I have no clue; and I turned signatures off. Your avatar looks slightly disturbing though; kinda well, not really vanilla 

-- got ninja'd; was for justjessie

TRK, you look like intj, profile pic anyway.


----------



## Tzara

@TheRedKnight Ragnar? ESTP 

@Scianto I think I once guessed you INTP, I take that back I think its INTJ


----------



## Fern

ENTP because ENTP's are *lazy* and constantly bored with their environment - one step ahead

:wink:

I'ma go with 7w6


----------



## justjessie

Scianto said:


> Vanilla? Okay, that isn't a type, I have no clue; and I turned signatures off. Your avatar looks slightly disturbing though; kinda well, not really vanilla
> 
> -- got ninja'd; was for justjessie
> 
> TRK, you look like intj, profile pic anyway.


Don't really know what that means lol. @_TheRedKnight_-so close


----------



## Meekers

I would have guessed xNFP even without your signature.



moltobene said:


> ISFP (but INFP would have been my first choice by far)


Nope.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letter_to_dana

i already know you're an ENFP. :tongue:
but i would have said INFP/ENFP because you're so serene and sensible in the photo...
also the text from the signature is different and genuine and all these traits are in the portrait of an extreme feeler lol


----------



## Devrim

Isfj


----------



## ShadoWolf

ENFP? I would say so since dancing is a graceful art type of thing..


----------



## Tranquility

ShadoWolf said:


> ENFP? I would say so since dancing is a graceful art type of thing..


INFP. Or maybe ISTJ.


----------



## TheSummerOne761

I'd say INFP, but your siggy kinda spoiled it:ninja:


----------



## Polexia

INFJ (b/c of the heart and the watersplash ^_^)


----------



## 89338

^ ^ Her/his siggy says "INTP" 

ESTP?

(I hate being ninja'd...)


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Tzara said:


> Obvious INTx


Hehe, but you know my type anyway.

The reason I posted in here is that I wanted someone who doesn't know me to type me based on my avatar. The deeper reason behind that is that there was this INTJ in some thread who was portraying himself as selfish and said that only Fe-ers are "interested in people". I argued that Te-ers and Fi-ers can be interested in people, but in a different way, whereupon he threw a huge temper tantrum and declared that my whole profile screams self-delusion and I'm not even an INTJ because I don't agree with the stereotypes that he spouted. Then he fled the thread in disgust, just because of my comment. The thread was actually started by someone else and was dozens of pages long but he just ran away because he got so rattled about my profile. LOL, I didn't even know it contains enough information to scream self-delusion. I've been wondering ever since what gave him that impression. Did he see my avy and thought "Look I'm an INTJ because I've got a fractal!" LOL, some self-identified INTJs have cute avatars and other self-identified INTJs shout "You're not an INTJ because your avatar is too fluffy, SELF-DELUSION." LOL, it would be funny if the same person attacked both me and those with fluffy avatars


----------



## VIIZZY

I already know your type so cheap shot here? INTJ plus I've seen other INTJs with fractal avatars.


----------



## IniMiney

viizzy said:


> i already know your type so cheap shot here? Intj plus i've seen other intjs with fractal avatars.



intp?


----------



## VIIZZY

@IniMiney

You just had to have Rose Lalonde didn't you? Ugh; I'm torn between INTJ and INFJ! Why are you unnecessarily difficult? 

INFJ final answer.


----------



## fillthevoid

@VIIZZY: I think you're an ISTJ


----------



## VIIZZY

@fillthevoid you lack an avatar and a signature so I don't know how to type you; you might want to check your settings.


----------



## fillthevoid

Oh right, forgot about that


----------



## Tzara

No Avatar? No non-MBTI Siggy? No Profile Pic.

How am I supposed to type you?


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INTJ


----------



## fillthevoid

Well, since you're a 5w6, 9w1, 2w1, I'm thinking INTP


----------



## Tzara

Lonely dark alley? IxFP.

Profilepicture.. hm ISFP


----------



## Vianna

Intj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## disguise

Intp


----------



## VIIZZY

infp


----------



## fillthevoid

ISTJ

Shouldn't we, you know, actually give a response when someone guesses?


----------



## Tzara

Lots of gold?
Sitting on someone else's throne? 
You must be a lannister! 

ESTJ


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Okay now I try without letting the type influence my judgement. Sig. ENTP, avatar, ESTJ and profile pic ESFP(f because of the smile)
Toghether ESTP


----------



## Tzara

If I didnt know your type, I would have said ENTP.

Anyhow, Since I am stealing her non-influence spot, I'll do the kindness of saying;

*skip me.*


----------



## Gruvian

Esfp?


----------



## HBIC

If based only on the black and white drawing I'd say INTP, but the colorful butterflies are trowing me off. 

INxP for sure.


----------



## Devrim

ESFJ,
Seems bubbly and down to earth


----------



## disguise

Esfp ^


----------



## VoodooDolls

Infp


----------



## Tzara

@disguise
Lobster mustache? or bleeding heart? 
ESFP? or INFP?
@DonutsGalacticos
Umm ISFP


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> Lobster mustache? or bleeding heart?
> ESFP? or INFP?


You missed, silly. (I'm waiting for my criticism.)


*SKIP ME.*


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> You missed, silly. (I'm waiting for my criticism.)
> 
> 
> *SKIP ME.*


Last time I checked I was waiting for a video. :tongue:


----------



## HBIC

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> ESFJ,
> Seems bubbly and down to earth


Oh, I had two people type as an FE type a couple weeks ago! I think it's interesting how I can come across as such an opposite of my actual typeroud:.

PS:you're signature is really something.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Belladonne said:


> Right on! Also, your avi is cute as - where's it from?


Awesome!! Thanks  It's a tumblr fanart of welcome to night vale (amazing podcast fake radio show!)
@BakerStreet - Thanks!! The quote's from American History X (great film).


----------



## Superfluous

Infp?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ENFP maybe. 
___

if you ignore the user name (results are boring ^^), based on profile picture, avatar, signature?


----------



## disguise

Intp


----------



## FakeLefty

Isfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estp


----------



## disguise

Infp


----------



## TruthDismantled

ENTP 

Type this please somebody

View attachment 120274


----------



## Tzara

Esfp


----------



## Doll

intj?


----------



## Playful Proxy

infp


----------



## BakerStreet

Enfp


----------



## Sabrah

Intp?


----------



## BakerStreet

Sabrah said:


> Intp?


Nope 
ISTJ for you?


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

Infj?


----------



## Sabrah

Estp


----------



## userslon

infj


----------



## disguise

Istp


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Your type looks quite disguised.. your signature quote sounds like Ti to me, and you are not trying to convey Ne-humor through your pic... so... INTP ?


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Enfp?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

close, but no cigar  you're an isfp ?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Esfp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BakerStreet

Enfp?


----------



## AzuriteCat

Enfj


----------



## disguise

...istp?


----------



## Sabrah

Infj


----------



## AzuriteCat

Intj?


----------



## Tzara

Infp


----------



## Ghostsoul

Intp


----------



## disguise

Could be anything. I'm guessing IxxP, maybe ISFP?


----------



## Tzara

Could be anything. I guess she doesnt know it either.

*Skip Me*


----------



## Belladonne

Disguise - INTP?


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Infj, perhaps.

Edit: Wow, that was pretty far off the mark. ha ha :laughing:


----------



## Tzara

Isfp


----------



## Sabrah

Your profile leaves me with two different impressions. ISTJ and ENTJ.


----------



## BakerStreet

AzuriteCat said:


> Enfj


You are very close!


----------



## AzuriteCat

bakerstreet said:


> you are very close!


ikr? D:>


----------



## ozones

enfp


----------



## Blindspots

Isfj


----------



## Belladonne

Infj?


----------



## EminentFate

Entp?


----------



## Blindspots

Infj?


----------



## EminentFate

Chrnos said:


> Infj?


Nope, close.

INTJ?


----------



## Emerald Legend

EminentFate said:


> Nope, close.
> 
> INTJ?


INTP..about to write a memoir of a plant that grew in concrete.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Infp


----------



## Sabrah

Enfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EminentFate

Emerald Legend said:


> INTP..about to write a memoir of a plant that grew in concrete.


Not even close..
@ai.tran.75 ..INFP?


----------



## Tzara

Infj?


----------



## -Alpha-

Type 9?


----------



## FakeLefty

Intj


----------



## -Alpha-

FakeLefty said:


> Intj


Inferior Ni not so inferior, eh? Sized me up in a second under my maze of illusion and mystery concerning my type.

How'd ya do it, doc?

EDIT: Please disregard this post as I'm not participating in the game with it. Do not guess my type, thank you.


----------



## FakeLefty

-Alpha- said:


> Inferior Ni not so inferior, eh? Sized me up in a second under my maze of illusion and mystery concerning my type.
> 
> How'd ya do it, doc?


A bit of Se goes a long way. Your sig tells it all.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Esfp?


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

um... INFJ?


----------



## Tzara

Intj


----------



## disguise

Enfp :3


----------



## Nymeria

@disguise 
INTP


----------



## Ghostsoul

Istj?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Istp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belladonne

ENFP?

Be interesting to see if anyone gets mine <3


----------



## Blindspots

INFP?



Belladonne said:


> Be interesting to see if anyone gets mine <3


Checked your profile after I came up with the answer above. I would have never guessed ^^


----------



## Belladonne

Chrnos said:


> INFP?
> 
> 
> 
> Checked your profile after I came up with the answer above. I would have never guessed ^^


Yeah. I think I have an unusual amount of Fe for an ENTJ 

INFJ for you? Nice avatar, btw


----------



## SweetPickles

Entp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Belladonne said:


> ENFP?
> 
> Be interesting to see if anyone gets mine
> 
> Entj


----------



## TheRedKnight

Esfp..?


----------



## disguise

Istj?


----------



## Watercolourful

INFP 4w3?


----------



## Tzara

Intj


----------



## Sabrah

ENTJ is the vibe I get. The wolf stands out to me as a bold leader.


----------



## disguise

I was slow.
@Tzara
I'm not sure are you being serious. Hmm...
I'll do Enneagram: You're deceptive. You look like a 9 based on sig/avatar, and a 2 for profile picture. 972
@Sabrah
ISFP


----------



## Bugs

Isfj


----------



## Doll

Estj?


----------



## Chest

Enfj


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Intp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> I'm not sure are you being serious. Hmm...
> I'll do Enneagram: You're deceptive. You look like a 9 based on sig/avatar, and a 2 for profile picture. 972


Interesting I have been told I was a 9 based on my avatar, whyyy?
(I wasnt being serious) 

 Disclaimer: (In case I slip up and mention anything weird on my post please dont take it seriously I'm drunk right now, note: this is a "copy paste" disclaimer.)

*Also; SKIP ME!*


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> Disclaimer: (In case I slip up and mention anything weird on my post please dont take it seriously I'm drunk right now, note: this is a "copy paste" disclaimer.)


#TurntUp


----------



## Ghostsoul

ENTP or ENFP


----------



## Bugs

Infp


----------



## disguise

Estp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfj


----------



## SweetPickles

INTP

(I'm psychic) :wink:


----------



## phosie

enfp, maybe?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectcircle

damn the game moved faster than my post. guessed for wrong person. for the person above me i would have guessed esfp.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Nope
Entj ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> The signature is not very ENTPish either.
> You: Enneagram 8w9 based on avatar. Siggy 7. Profile pic 2. Tritype 872


That would make me an insane egomaniac with dependence problems... I like it!


----------



## Devrim

I don't know,
But from your avatar combined with your signature?
I'd have to say something elegant and mysterious,
Which to me is ISFJ or ISFP


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Entp?


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

ESTP or ISTP.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

ENTP or maybe INFP


----------



## So Long So Long

INTJ



disguise said:


> Interesting. How come? For most people I look like an IxFP.


Your signature didn't look anything like an IXFP to me; it was a toss up between INTP and ENTP.


----------



## Ghostsoul

ISTJ or INTJ


----------



## chicklit

ISFP, if not ESFP.

You kind of spoiled it with your signature. :tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

Infp


----------



## Bugs

INFJ avatar


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp


----------



## So Long So Long

INTP or INTJ


----------



## AustenT09

ENTJ

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Translucent

Estp


----------



## disguise

Intj?


----------



## Devrim

Mmmm I'm not sure,
But INTx seems to suit this


----------



## So Long So Long

INFP? Something like that, maybe.


----------



## Devrim

Clairière de Seigle said:


> INFP? Something like that, maybe.


Close but no cigar 

And judging from everything you've got on your profile,
I'd have to say.......

INFJ

And that's a rare one for me to dish out haha!


----------



## Tzara

Esfp.


----------



## FakeLefty

Entp


----------



## Tzara

Infj


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

enfj


----------



## TootsieBear267

Tzara said:


> Infj


Don't cheat and look at my signature. Please type me based on my avatar. I would say @Tzara is an extrovert because his avatar is very playfully. Looking at the siggy I feel he's someone who's smart and philosophical. So I say ENFJ?


----------



## TootsieBear267

Fallen_Jedi said:


> enfj


 @Fallen_Jedi

She is clearly a fan of Star Wars, and that's awesome! Looking at her avatar I could see that's mysterious and troubled. Because of the dark imagery. I would say she's an INFP.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

TootsieBear267 said:


> @_Fallen_Jedi_
> 
> She is clearly a fan of Star Wars, and that's awesome! Looking at her avatar I could see that's mysterious and troubled. Because of the dark imagery. I would say she's an INFP.


I thought INTJ for you before looking at your signature, because your avatar is not entirely human, if it is at all human at this point and there's something about that that I associate with INTJs if that makes sense. :happy:


----------



## Doll

Intj


----------



## So Long So Long

ENFP ^



SoulRefugee said:


> Esfp


It's that damn corgi...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Infj


----------



## So Long So Long

Enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

(don't look at my siggy! XD)
ENFJ


----------



## Tzara

Entp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

xNxP, probably a t though, so INTP???


----------



## So Long So Long

Getting some hella INFP vibes off of your signature and icon


----------



## ai.tran.75

Entj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So Long So Long

Enfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Enfp


----------



## TootsieBear267

ENFP or ESFP for Fluffy

Please don't look at my siggy and cheat. I would like to see what people think of my type and my avatar.


----------



## Gossip Goat

@TootsieBear267

Type 6?

INFP??


----------



## TootsieBear267

Rayanne Graff said:


> @TootsieBear267
> 
> Type 6?
> 
> INFP??


Good choice. I know how INFPs act, but I'm an ENTJ and type 8. I just love acting silly online. 

I would say for you are an ENFJ or ESFJ.


----------



## Gossip Goat

TootsieBear267 said:


> Good choice. I know how INFPs act, but I'm an ENTJ and type 8. I just love acting silly online.
> 
> I would say for you are an ENFJ or ESFJ.


I actually chose the username & the profile pic from people who I'd like to be, both are extroverts don't know much about the other functions but oh welp.

I actually dont know my own personality type, when I read the type descriptions I think they all describe me to a certain extent, all I know is I'm sure I'm an introvert.


----------



## The Chameleon

IxFP
Let's get back to the original topic!


----------



## Kyora

Entj?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isfp


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Enfp


----------



## Stendhal

Entj?


----------



## TootsieBear267

Stendhal said:


> Entj?


No avatar and signature. Goodness! This is a toughy! 

I would say you're an ISTP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ESFJ 7w6>9w1>2w1 So/Sx


----------



## Playful Proxy

Enfj (i'm ignoring the obvious)


----------



## TootsieBear267

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESFJ 7w6>9w1>2w1 So/Sx


Close, but no cigar. I'm an ENTJ. 
@Swordsman of Mana
I would say you're an ESFP. The avatar and signature paints that for me. 
@Playful Proxy
I would say you're an INFP or an ISFP. Either way I feel close.


----------



## Playful Proxy

TootsieBear267 said:


> Close, but no cigar. I'm an ENTJ.
> 
> @_Playful Proxy_
> I would say you're an INFP or an ISFP. Either way I feel close.


If you're really guessing, it's ENTP.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Playful Proxy said:


> If you're really guessing, it's ENTP.


Awww! I just felt you would be introverted by the profile avatar. Someone who would easily forget to live in the movement and imagine.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

cuteness overload  ISFP


----------



## TootsieBear267

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> cuteness overload  ISFP


It's cool... It's Bo-live. You guessed the completely opposite of me. But it's cool. 

I would say you're a funny person, who tells their life through jokes, and is out going.

ENFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

TootsieBear267 said:


> It's cool... It's Bo-live. You guessed the completely opposite of me. But it's cool.
> 
> I would say you're a funny person, who tells their life through jokes, and is out going.
> 
> ENFP


I saw you before, so I knew your type... but that was irrelevant  
Your avatar is totally ISFP/INFP ... I thought it was probably too infantile (not in a bad way) for an INFP 

Siggie is probably ESFP, with a hint of your actual type ) (doing crazy shit ---> determined to succeed)   

Talk about a wolf in sheep's clothing  heheh


----------



## TootsieBear267

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I saw you before, so I knew your type... but that was irrelevant
> Your avatar is totally ISFP/INFP ... I thought it was probably too infantile (not in a bad way) for an INFP
> 
> Siggie is probably ESFP, with a hint of your actual type ) (doing crazy shit ---> determined to succeed)
> 
> Talk about a wolf in sheep's clothing  heheh


Oh, yes! Normally I don't have forum accounts. So I though: "What does it matter having cute avatars and inspirational siggys?"


----------



## 0+n*1

Esfp?


----------



## TootsieBear267

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Esfp?


You're way off the money. I'll the extrovert. I would say you're an ISFJ. Because of your profile and signature tells me you're an introvert, down to earth, and caring.


----------



## 0+n*1

TootsieBear267 said:


> You're way off the money. I'll the extrovert. I would say you're an ISFJ. Because of your profile and signature tells me you're an introvert, down to earth, and caring.


Nope, I'm an ISTP, maybe. And your avatar choice is odd.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Nope, I'm an ISTP, maybe. And your avatar choice is odd.


I was half way there! Yeah, it's because I'm Tootsie Bear. She's dress in a bearsuit.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

I would guess ENTP


----------



## TootsieBear267

Isfj?


----------



## Plasternoid

Definitely ESFJ


----------



## TootsieBear267

Plasternoid said:


> Definitely ESFJ


Two out of four isn't so bad. I would say you're an ESFP.


----------



## Devrim

I think ISFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stendhal

Kyora said:


> Stendhal... You got none x) Maybe an Introvert?


No, I'm actually an ultra outgoing ESFP with 2000 Facebook friends

JUST KIDDING!!!, I am indeed an introvert!

P.S, I don't actually have a Facebook account.


----------



## Kyora

Gnothi Seauton said:


> Esfp


Hehe nope x) 



Stendhal said:


> No, I'm actually an ultra outgoing ESFP with 2000 Facebook friends
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!, I am indeed an introvert!
> 
> P.S, I don't actually have a Facebook account.


INTJ?
@ai.tran.75 INFP?


----------



## Stendhal

Post


----------



## Stendhal

Kyora said:


> Hehe nope x)
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ?


Nope, 2/4 letters right though. One of my best friends is an INTJ though. He use to have Facebook; he got rid of it after deciding it was a waste of time


----------



## Hidden from Sight

@Stendhal ISTP?


----------



## Kyora

@Hidden from Sight your avatar is making me go crazy x) Something like INTJ?


----------



## Stendhal

Hidden from Sight said:


> @Stendhal ISTP?


Nope! But we share the same perceiving functions


----------



## Amacey

guess my personality and you get a noble prize


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## Kyora

Entj?


----------



## Desiderium

ISFJ, ISFP, or INFP.


----------



## Gossip Goat

INFP? INFJ? @Desiderium


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isfj/infj


----------



## ai.tran.75

Has to be INFP/enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyro

Infp?


----------



## Acadia

r_smith said:


> should i just give up now?


hehe nah I run the line between istp/isfp =] good guess though, my enneagram shows through a lot (7w8 sx/so)


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## Devrim

Right now,
Bad ass ENTP haha!


----------



## Ummon

@SirenOfTheGanges
I want to say INFJ because of the Maya Angelou quote. And Eris, even though I think she's more INTJ.


----------



## Cossack

You must be an ESFJ.


----------



## Ummon

Cossack said:


> You must be an ESFJ.


Me? No, but for some reason I _always_ get that. Always. XD


----------



## zombiefishy

infj


----------



## an absurd man

Inxp 

dat Ne weirdness


----------



## zombiefishy

Like it's a bad thing 

xNTP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Intp 4w5


----------



## So Long So Long

Hmmm, ENFP.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I would say ESFP.


----------



## zombiefishy

enfp


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Istp?


----------



## zombiefishy

enfj


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Estj


----------



## Alex Chan

Intj


----------



## Mamoru

intj


----------



## zombiefishy

infj


----------



## Mamoru

I keep forgetting about my signature :dry: but I'll assume the best and say you guessed right

i'd say...esfj? isfj?


----------



## ENTJudgement

sixtenaitelism said:


> Bruce Lee = ISTP.
> 
> *A T would resemble a person with broad shoulders and lean bodily mass.*
> 
> Intredasting correlation,


Interesting take, I've always thought that Mesomorphs = wider shoulders and Ectomorphs = weak shoulders. In relation to T, Ectomorphs are usually T (Thinkers).

I guess it makes sense to type me w/e Bruce Lee's type is though.


----------



## Translucent

Termus123 said:


> Interesting take, I've always thought that Mesomorphs = wider shoulders and Ectomorphs = weak shoulders. In relation to T, Ectomorphs are usually T (Thinkers).
> 
> I guess it makes sense to type me w/e Bruce Lee's type is though.


Haha! You misinterpreted my message.

What I meant was, if you were to look at the T letter in the alphabets; it would resemble such.

I try to see meaning in everything bro :laughing:



OT: ENTJ, coz i just know..


----------



## ENTJudgement

sixtenaitelism said:


> Haha! You misinterpreted my message.
> 
> What I meant was, if you were to look at the T letter in the alphabets; it would resemble such.
> 
> I try to see meaning in everything bro :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> OT: ENTJ, coz i just know..



Shoot, my bad


----------



## Translucent

Termus123 said:


> Shoot, my bad


Although, taking in your reasoning, I wouldn't readily see the correlation of a certain group of T types to be ectomorphs.
If we are taking into account inferior Se, that's on another level.

In relation to Bruce, since he has Se as his aux, it would've been hella easy for him to perfectly master a single move through repetitions and monotony. Inferior Se users would find such activity of repetitiveness to be boring.


----------



## zombiefishy

INFJ?


----------



## Devrim

ENTP,
I don't know why,
Just go with it


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTJ... just cos ;3


----------



## Stendhal

Entp?


----------



## Ikari_T

Entp?


----------



## Translucent

Infp


----------



## Alex Chan

Infp


----------



## Translucent

INTx based on avi.

Yeah, you're a nerd. Admit it :wink:



and close... on my type.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

This is interesting!
Bottom quote alone, I would say INTJ, coupled with the top quote INFJ.
Name +avatar INxJ.


----------



## zombiefishy

INFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp?


----------



## zombiefishy

ISTP? o.o


----------



## Camilla

infp?


----------



## VinnieBob

no cheating


----------



## zombiefishy

Esfp? >.>


----------



## Ummon

@zombiefishy, you are still correct!

Maybe INFP? And yet there is something of the ENTP about you XD


----------



## zombiefishy

Ummon said:


> LOL, and you are still correct XD


horrayyy~!


----------



## zombiefishy

Ummon said:


> Maybe INFP? And yet there is something of the ENTP about you XD


yep~ XD


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Entp


----------



## zombiefishy

INFP

(lol I'm loving the new avatar)


----------



## Stendhal

Oh crap! I can't guess now, I say this girl from another thread!


----------



## zombiefishy

...... :I There's no avatar nor signature for me to guess...


----------



## Stendhal

That's why I love posting on this thread; nobody can figure it out!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isfp (wants to sit low)


----------



## GundamChao

ISFJ, perhaps?


----------



## zombiefishy

enfp


----------



## Alex Chan

ESTJ ha


----------



## zombiefishy

intp


----------



## Blindspots

Estp?


----------



## Ummon

INTJ maybe


----------



## Blindspots

Infj?


----------



## Meekers

INTP​l


----------



## Ummon

Entp


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Infj? Did you get the username from hyperion?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Entj


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## Leo Argent

Entp?


----------



## zombiefishy

estj


----------



## Leo Argent

Nope!


----------



## Ummon

Entj?


----------



## Leo Argent

Yes! And are you INTJ?


----------



## zombiefishy

entj cos he said so


----------



## SysterMatic

^
Zombie I'm not ISTP :bored:
Anyway ENTJ?


----------



## Cossack

You definitely look like an ESTP to me.


----------



## Stendhal

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Isfp (wants to sit low)


No but that's as close as anyone has come!


----------



## Stendhal

@Cossack Isfp?


----------



## SysterMatic

Cossack said:


> You definitely look like an ESTP to me.


No D: @Stendhal Isfj?


----------



## Stendhal

Inver said:


> No D: @Stendhal Isfj?


Cossack was closer


----------



## zombiefishy

Entp?


----------



## Stendhal

zombiefishy said:


> Entp?


2/4 letters correct, but I can see why you thought ENTP lol!


----------



## baby blue me

Intj?


----------



## Mammon

Esfj


----------



## DanOC

Merihim said:


> Esfj


isfp because of weird gore fetish pic


----------



## Blindspots

Estp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

infp


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp?


----------



## Blindspots

Isfp?


----------



## TootsieBear267

I was thinking the same for you INTP.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Enfj?


----------



## an absurd man

Extj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Entj


----------



## Amandine

Intp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infj


----------



## zombiefishy

Intp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ExFJ


----------



## zombiefishy

still INTP :3


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp?


----------



## zombiefishy

yep :3

Enfp?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I have no idea. 

XGJK?


----------



## Ummon

INTP?
That quote of Aldous Huxley's is one of my favorites.


----------



## Amandine

Isfp


----------



## Cossack

Estp


----------



## zombiefishy

Enfj


----------



## Glory

ISTJ... something really dry about this one.


----------



## zombiefishy

istp


----------



## Ummon

Amandine said:


> Isfp


Nope, but in the grand scheme of cognitive functions, you're not that far off!
Not sure about your avatar… ISTJ based off your signature?


----------



## zombiefishy

istp


----------



## Lady Mary

*ENFP. *:happy:


----------



## zombiefishy

Istj <.<


----------



## an absurd man

Entp ?


----------



## Ummon

Istp?


----------



## zombiefishy

Infj!


----------



## Sun Lips

Maybe ENTP.


----------



## ae1905

infj - from your avatar then confirmed by your _sig_!

hon, ENTPs are cheeky but only one other type would use a sausage in her sig--guess again


----------



## cheburashka

estp


----------



## ae1905

esfj


----------



## zombiefishy

Infj


----------



## Sabrah

Enfp


----------



## ae1905

intj


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Intp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Esfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@maythefouthbewithyou

an ENTJ with a lithp ;P
or something to hide....


----------



## Doll

infj


----------



## zombiefishy

Isfj


----------



## DAPHNE XO

entp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Estp


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Entp


----------



## an absurd man

Entj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@an absurd man
are you calling me bipolar? 
ESTP


----------



## an absurd man

Yes... I am 

On the other hand, you're probably ESTJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an absurd man said:


> Yes... I am
> 
> On the other hand, you're probably ESTJ


well, then you, my friend, are INTP mad...wait no, better idea... ENFP mad! 

a-la-la-la-la-la-la!! <----------------- an absurd man


----------



## Blindspots

Enfj


----------



## an absurd man

^Isfp



FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> a-la-la-la-la-la-la!! <----------------- an absurd man


Istj obviously 

not sure if this means I'm mad or my name is music to your ears or you are trying to down me out :bored:


----------



## Blindspots

Intp?


----------



## ae1905

intj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inxx


----------



## TheRedKnight

I'm thinking ExFJ, perhaps ESFJ?


----------



## ae1905

infj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Unknown type, looking for itself


----------



## an absurd man

a kinda zen ENTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

a kinda playful INTJ


----------



## Gruvian

xNFJ/xNFP?


----------



## ae1905

intp


----------



## Diophantine

So despite the misleading sig about somebody else, I guess I have to say ISFP?

But really could be anything. -_-


----------



## Christian Exodia

I say INTJ.

(Don't look at my siggy when you do the thing please XD)


----------



## ae1905

estp


----------



## Diophantine

Mmm, good guess, I do think I may be partly INTJ. 

Okay I thought you were IxFJ because Luna is mostly likely INFJ, but I was wrong 

EDIT: That was for* Christian Exodia. 

*For you, ae1095, I still have no idea, but assuming I was incorrect: ISTP?


----------



## ae1905

nope

for you: intp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Diophantine:
I get mixed feelings from your avatar  It has an INTJ vibe to it, black/white, simple text, no nonsense... except it is way too wordy and cluttered for an INTJ...) I think an ESTP inspired by Ni would actually be a good fit. Wish you didn't have Enstein's name in it, as his persona immediately evokes INTP, and the name limits the interpretation of the words.

@ae1905: I am biased, but INTP, because what self-respecting ESFJ would have "neophyte" in her signature? ;P


----------



## Diophantine

Hehehe INTJ was more on the correct track. I am nothing like ESTP. 

In any case, I think ae1905 beat you to it though, and was correct!

As for you, Fluffy, ESFJ? =P Based both on your reasoning and avatar. Good at judging and seem to understand people. And it is a bit hard to determine I vs. E on an online forum.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Diophantine:
> I get mixed feelings from your avatar  It has an INTJ vibe to it, black/white, simple text, no nonsense... except it is way too wordy and cluttered for an INTJ...) I think an ESTP inspired by Ni would actually be a good fit.
> 
> @ae1905: I am biased, but INTP, because what self-respecting ESFJ would have "neophyte" in her signature? ;P


an ESFJ who looks up to and admires someone named Fluffy

? or is that too much to swallow


----------



## ae1905

Diophantine said:


> Hehehe INTJ was more on the correct track. I am nothing like ESTP.
> 
> In any case, I think ae1905 beat you to it though, and was correct!
> 
> As for you, Fluffy, ESFJ? =P Based both on your reasoning and avatar. Good at judging and seem to understand people. And it is a bit hard to determine I vs. E on an online forum.


Albert Einstein was the giveaway


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> an ESFJ who looks up to and admires someone named Fluffy
> 
> ? or is that too much to swallow


*is a bit dumbfounded by the revelation*  
How did you know? My spiritual leader, growing up, was called Fluffy, he was an ENFP, and had a paralyzing fear of hairdressers.
Though a bit unkempt, and stincky, he was very spiritual, and cool. So, yeah. I miss him everyday... I have a lock of his stinky hair in a locket, on a chain, I wear it all the time... as a good omen... I secretly cut it off when he got stoned and fell asleep.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *is a bit dumbfounded by the revelation*
> How did you know? My spiritual leader, growing up, was called Fluffy, he was an ENFP, and had a paralyzing fear of hairdressers.
> Though a bit unkempt, and stincky, he was very spiritual, and cool. So, yeah. I miss him everyday...


? was his name FluffyThePutin


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ? was his name FluffyThePutin


Are you making fun of Fluffy?! What about Putin strikes you as umkempt, stoned and cool?
Also, it would be cruel to cut off Putin's hair... he doesn't have much to cut.


----------



## The Chameleon

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Are you making fun of Fluffy?! What about Putin strikes you as umkempt, stoned and cool?
> Also, it would be cruel to cut off Putin's hair... he doesn't have much to cut.


Cutting off Putin's hair? Instant subscribe.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Are you making fun of Fluffy?! What about Putin strikes you as umkempt, stoned and cool?
> Also, it would be cruel to cut off Putin's hair... he doesn't have much to cut.


? what isn't cool bout this


View attachment 151594


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@chameleon,
and that very act would mske you an ExTP 
@ae1905
LOL!!   
I bet Obama can't do things like that, though Biden would look amazing!!
Hillary too. When I was in SD (La Jolla) Hillary had a book signing at a local bookshop, the day after David Sedaris had his.. it's a hip little town... anyway, the line was like 6 blocks long... imagine a Cleopatra's entrance of Hillary arriving on a bear...would have been awesome PR. )


----------



## ae1905

give me a week or two and I may be one

Biden I can see cause the guy is a one-man circus


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> give me a week or two and I may be one


I might be in Japan and would have to catch up on your ExTP adventures later


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Obama might look cool on some elegant cat.. like a puma or a panther!


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I might be in Japan and would have to catch up on your ExTP adventures later


? don't they have internet in Japan


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Obama might look cool on some elegant cat.. like a puma or a panther!


yes, he's lithe like a cat

Hillary is headstrong so I can see her on a bull, maybe like the kind in rodeos--Hillary riding a broncing bull up to the bookstore


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> yes, he's lithe like a cat
> 
> Hillary is headstrong so I can see her on a bull, maybe like the kind in rodeos--Hillary riding a broncing bull up to the bookstore


Oh totally, and now that you got me visualizing Putin's hair. I think it would be most appropriate (how very ESFJ of me! ) to cut his mucho chest hair and wear it as an amulet in battle or something, you know? 

Do they have internet outside of United States??? Seriuosly though, I will not have phone internet access, and will be out and about all day. Hopefully the hotel internet won't be like 20 bucks an hour.


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh totally, and now that you got me visualizing Putin's hair. I think it would be most appropriate (how very ESFJ of me! ) to cut his mucho chest hair and wear it as an amulet in battle or something, you know?
> 
> Do they have internet outside of United States??? Seriuosly though, I will not have phone internet access, and will be out and about all day. Hopefully the hotel internet won't be like 20 bucks an hour.


? "wear it in battle", you mean like when he goes to G8 meetings

I think all the leaders should ditch the limos and show up on their country's national animals


I'm sure Tokyo is one big wifi hotspot


----------



## The Chameleon

ae1905 said:


> I type by chest hair and you got none, ergo, bare


Oh, I get it ^^;
What type are you?


----------



## ae1905

The Chameleon said:


> Oh, I get it ^^;
> What type are you?


? are you asking me if I have chest hair


----------



## The Chameleon

ae1905 said:


> ? are you asking me if I have chest hair


Lol no, just asking your type ^^;


----------



## ae1905

Fuzz


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

What type is this song?  






lyrics: 
http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/e/...oking_orchestra/life_is_a_miracle_lyrics.html


----------



## ae1905

post-soviet apocalyptic serbo-gypsy folk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

wild-guessing type: AB? 
(Blood types in Japanese culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## ae1905

never heard of that before--does this make the blood bank the new place to meet people?

I'd guess you're type B


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> never heard of that before--does this make the blood bank the new place to meet people?
> 
> I'd guess you're type B


haha, i guess so  but I've read somewhere that it's completely out of control... that your job application can be turned down on the basis of incompatible blood type... i guess to some extent similarly to the MBTI and Fortune 500 companies in the US?

I guess I should be a B, but I am actually type A... so much for the validity of the system 


from the wiki article itself:
"Blood type harassment, called "bura-hara" (wasei-eigo-a portmanteau of "blood" and "harassment"), has been blamed for bullying of children in playgrounds, loss of job opportunities, and ending of happy relationships.[SUP][15][/SUP]Many people have been discriminated against because of their blood type. Employers have been asking blood types during interviews despite the warnings they have been given. Children at schools have been split up according to their blood type. The national softball team has customized training to fit each player's blood type. Companies have given work assignments according to their employee's blood type.[SUP][16]"[/SUP]


----------



## ae1905

that sounds frightening and insane; you'd think this kind of practice would be banned under human or civil rights laws

and why the hell would schools need to know a child's blood type?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> that sounds frightening and insane; you'd think this kind of practice would be banned under human or civil rights laws
> 
> and why the hell would schools need to know a child's blood type?


I guess every society has its crazy


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I guess every society has its crazy


yeah, but here we have the good sense to keep ours locked up on PerC where they can be closely watched and "dealt with" if necessary


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ESFJ -- because I can read!


----------



## ae1905

ENFP cause I can't


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> ENFP cause I can't


))) love it! you clever, you!

ESFJ cause I am gullible


----------



## Tainted Streetlight

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ))) love it! you clever, you!
> 
> ESFJ cause I am gullible


Initial guess was ENxP, But after seeing you're ISFP, I can definitely see it 

(lol @*ae1905*'s guess)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Initial guess was ENxP, But after seeing you're ISFP, I can definitely see it
> 
> (lol @*ae1905*'s guess)


Good answer ))

Well, I am not looking up your type, though I am tempted...
Definitely a thinker, I am a bit torn...do I see Te? 
INTJ?

...off to post and look up your actual type 

update: dammit...


----------



## ae1905

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Initial guess was ENxP, But after seeing you're ISFP, I can definitely see it
> 
> (lol @*ae1905*'s guess)


my guess was INTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

oh, no guessing necessary -- look at the tone of that note in your signature, look at the initial words that were censored out... consider the fact that there was so much censorship in writing the note...

verdict: ESTJ (you mistyped yourself, hun -- you are a thinker)


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> oh, no guessing necessary -- look at the tone of that note in your signature, look at the initial words that were censored out... consider the fact that there was so much censorship in writing the note...
> 
> verdict: ESTJ (you mistyped yourself, hun -- you are a thinker)



if I left it at the top I can see that, but you see how I try to find just the right words to get everyone to go along, and that's ESFJ, hon


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> if I left it at the top I can see that, but you see how I try to find just the right words to get everyone to go along, and that's ESFJ, hon


Nice try!  You almost had me convinced, until I came down to "assholes" circled and "Don't" underlined.
ESTJ - trying not to be too hard on people. ESTJ managers have that problem, they get too blunt/short/angry and subordinates leave them...
It's OK though, seems like you are on your way to being a people-friendly ESTJ. I am not afraid of you, that's a good sign!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wild-guessing type: AB?
> (Blood types in Japanese culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


Maybe you'll find this article regarding blood type & skin care tips interesting.
Beauty Tips For Every Blood Type |


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Maybe you'll find this article regarding blood type & skin care tips interesting.
> Beauty Tips For Every Blood Type |


Wow... never ceases to amaze me, how scary and powerful institutionalized BS can be!! 
Is it my Fi talking?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> never heard of that before--does this make the blood bank the new place to meet people?
> 
> I'd guess you're type B


The Rh-Negative Registry - Rh Negative Home Page
check out the drop down menu on the left side of the page, note the categories "Rh-Negative Singles" & "Free Live Chat" LOL


----------



## ae1905

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Nice try!  You almost had me convinced, until I came down to "assholes" circled and "Don't" underlined.
> ESTJ - trying not to be too hard on people. ESTJ managers have that problem, they get too blunt/short/angry and subordinates leave them...
> It's OK though, seems like you are on your way to being a people-friendly ESTJ. I am not afraid of you, that's a good sign!


don't be such an assh, er, I mean, can't we just get along ISFP?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> don't be such an assh, er, I mean, can't we just get along ISFP?


i see what you did there  and I appreciate it.. you're getting good ESTJ, you almost fooled me again ;P


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Wow... never ceases to amaze me, how scary and powerful institutionalized BS can be!!
> Is it my Fi talking?


A few Asian cultures date according to their blood type & they take that stuff kinda seriously.
See: http://www.datebytype.com/
BBC News - Dating by blood type in Japan
Love Calculator by Blood Type Compatibility.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A few Asian cultures date according to their blood type & they take that stuff kinda seriously.
> See: http://www.datebytype.com/
> BBC News - Dating by blood type in Japan
> Love Calculator by Blood Type Compatibility.


doesn't an idea have to be true at least on some level in order to gain momentum?
how does the thought process work here?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> doesn't an idea have to be true at least on some level in order to gain momentum?
> how does the thought process work here?


I've no idea, it's likely a tradition passed down through many previous generations.

The only real world advantage that I'm aware of regarding dating by blood type, is that of RH- couples avoiding the likelihood of the mother/fetus suffering the effects of RhoGam Disease that's extremely common when an Rh- woman is impregnated by an Rh+ man.
The Rh-Negative Registry - Rh- Negative Mother & Pregnancy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I've no idea, it's likely a tradition passed down through many previous generations.
> 
> The only real world advantage that I'm aware of regarding dating by blood type, is that of RH- couples avoiding the likelihood of the mother/fetus suffering the effects of RhoGam Disease that's extremely common when an Rh- woman is impregnated by an Rh+ man.
> The Rh-Negative Registry - Rh- Negative Mother & Pregnancy


wow! mother-fetus argument is interesting! never heard that before.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wow! mother-fetus argument is interesting! never heard that before.


Then you're likely either an Rh+ blood type or unaware of your Rh blood type status.

I was unaware of RhoGam Disease until my future wife educated me regarding our enhanced compatibility, however she was likely aware of the danger since her teens.
RhoGam Disease is the type issue that Rh- girls are likely to be aware of & the rest of us would likely remain oblivious unless a compatibility issue arose sometime during our life.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Then you're likely either an Rh+ blood type or unaware of your Rh blood type status.
> 
> I was unaware of RhoGam Disease until my future wife educated me regarding our enhanced compatibility, however she was likely aware of the danger since her teens.
> RhoGam Disease is the type issue that Rh- girls are likely to be aware of & the rest of us would likely remain oblivious unless a compatibility issue arose sometime during our life.


right you are, I happen to be A+


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ooh we're guessing blood types now A+ jk

Enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> right you are, I happen to be A+


Hey I had a 50/50 chance LOL, but it's logical that you'd more likely be aware of your blood type were you Rh-Negative or a rare blood type is common to your family.
You can read a little bit & view a map regarding A-blood type at the link provided. BLOOD TYPES - Turkicworld

My family likely knew I'd be Rh- before I was born, because my family carries two rare blood types & both my parents are double recessive Rh-.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> never heard of that before--does this make the blood bank the new place to meet people?
> 
> I'd guess you're type B


 Free cookies & juice would make for a cheap yet lightheaded date LOL.


----------



## Echoe

Because you're a 1 and on the internet I'd think you're most likely an IxxJ. Can't go further than that without using other details and cheating.


----------



## AlphaOmega

Isfp


----------



## Guest1234

Obviously ESFP.


----------



## ae1905

ESFP - birds of a feather mocked together


----------



## Kyro

Entp?


----------



## Diophantine

I would have said INFP based on the avatar, but probably ENTJ or INTJ on the quote, if I were to pretend I didn't see the upper part of the sig.


----------



## SysterMatic

Enfp


----------



## an absurd man

Estp


----------



## Diophantine

ENTP because of the Feynman quote (I think he was an ENTP too; actually) and the football player. Oh and the hawk is a confident bird, like ENTPs.

Inver, nope, not... ENFP.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

Intp


----------



## meliz

Isfp?


----------



## SweetPickles

I see you are an ISFJ, but would guess INFP based on your profile (I can't read your sig )


----------



## Tzara

Infj


----------



## blood roots

Isfp


----------



## an absurd man

Istj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@an absurd man

The type of person, who:

1. believes he can fly
2. doesn't believe in being grounded
3. assigns deep meanings to simple things, such as waves
4. is eagerly chasing shiny, in this case, colorful objects
5. sees crazy links between completely unrelated things such as "belief" and "ball", or "mountains" and "business"
6. painfully up-in-the-clouds irrational
7. has "absurd" in his name

Need I even spell it out, ENFP?


----------



## Kyro

Infj?


----------



## Pabuterasu

Intp?


----------



## Kyro

ENTP would be my first guess.


----------



## Tzara

Infj


----------



## Pabuterasu

Enfp?


----------



## Kyro

ENFP? ^


I realized that my profile comes off as a feeler type, my opinions come off as an INTJ, even though I am neither.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyro

Isfp?


----------



## SysterMatic

Diophantine said:


> ENTP because of the Feynman quote (I think he was an ENTP too; actually) and the football player. Oh and the hawk is a confident bird, like ENTPs.
> 
> Inver, nope, not... ENFP.


ahah, sorry. You say this like it'a a bad thing. Or something really wrong ahaha 
Anyway INTP for dandere >>


----------



## sassysquid

Hmmm wanna guess mine? 

I'd like to know how others view me.


----------



## Kyro

@sassysquid


ENFP, or ESFJ.


----------



## disguise

Intp


----------



## sassysquid

@dandere

Extrovert, huh. Shocker. I'm the most introverted person I've ever met  Could you tell me why you thought I was those two types? It would be really insightful. Thanks.

Oh, and as for your images, I would guess INFP? I'm not good at this, so take it with a grain of salt haha.


----------



## ae1905

sassysquid said:


> Hmmm wanna guess mine?
> 
> I'd like to know how others view me.


your profile pic is upside-down so you're probably not a thinker

you avatar resembles you in expression, eyes, tilt and turning of head so you want your avatar to reflect _you_ accurately--authenticity is important

your avatar is a nurse, a helping, nurturing type

your avatar appears to be an introvert by her reserve--so do you though maybe a bit less so

you are casually dressed, but in a girly stylish way

IXFP the fact you couldn't get your pic right makes me think you're *INFP* since ISFP's Se might help her notice details and fix the problem


----------



## cheburashka

​entp


----------



## sassysquid

@ae1905

Thank you, I really liked your observation. I intended for my picture to be upside down  Also, the nurse is from a TV series-The Twilight Zone. Just thought I would explain it ^^.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infp


----------



## ae1905

sassysquid said:


> @ae1905
> 
> Thank you, I really liked your observation. I intended for my picture to be upside down  Also, the nurse is from a TV series-The Twilight Zone. Just thought I would explain it ^^. I am indeed an INFP.


why did you intend your pic to be upside-down?

your avatar actually made me think ISFP because it's a photo but it's obviously not a pic of you or anyone you know and you're too young to be a nurse so it's not the profession, so I figured you chose it because of the resemblance


----------



## sassysquid

@ae1905 

My photo is upside down because I think it looks different upside down than it does right side up (in my mind at least), which I think is a reflection of myself-what you see is not necessarily what you get. Also because I know some people will try to tilt their heads haha.


----------



## Mamoru

isXp


----------



## Antipode

ISTP

Deadly as always...


----------



## disguise

Hmph, very INFJ :frustrating: :tongue:


----------



## Ummon

INTP perhaps


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

IxTJ?


----------



## Ummon

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> IxTJ?


Nope!

EXTP for you?


----------



## SysterMatic

Esfj?


----------



## Ummon

Inver said:


> Esfj?


Nope!

ENFP?


----------



## SysterMatic

Yep. So you're INFJ don't you? (Please say at least fire or water)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ADHD?


----------



## Ummon

Yes. Don't understand the fire and water reference, though… Like, am I an intense INFJ or a chill INFJ? Haha


----------



## SysterMatic

No it's a game... I didn't know how translate that.... Lol.
Anyway FLAFFY YOU'VE RETURNED! I'VE MISSED YOU OH DEAR
Oh please normal people ignore my post..


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> No it's a game... I didn't know how translate that.... Lol.
> Anyway FLAFFY YOU'VE RETURNED! I'VE MISSED YOU OH DEAR
> Oh please normal people ignore my post..


missed you too!


----------



## SysterMatic

AAAAWWWWW now we need to go in a hidden place. :ninja:
For your type: AIDS?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> AAAAWWWWW now we need to go in a hidden place. :ninja:
> For your type: AIDS?


nope, missed by about 4 letters 

and for your type ALPHA?


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nope, missed by about 4 letters
> 
> and for your type ALPHA?


HRM... It could be ahah
How can you know something so private?!
Your type it's maybe CIA?
MY ANSWER WAS NOT SERIOUS, OF COURSE


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> HRM... It could be ahah
> How can you know something so private?!
> Your type it's maybe CIA?
> MY ANSWER WAS NOT SERIOUS, OF COURSE


Agent Fluffy's identity has been compromised! :shocked:

Are you my type?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@FluffyTheAnarchist
CIGS.


----------



## SysterMatic

Argh I've been compromised too. We have to run FLAFFY! We need to run before a moderator come here and stop our romantic trip! Let's fly out in this night! (Here is day but I don't care!)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Argh I've been compromised too. We have to run FLAFFY! We need to run before a moderator come here and stop our romantic trip! Let's fly out in this night! (Here is day but I don't care!)


I am not a quitter type, Inver 

@*CupcakesRDaBestBruv*
(it isn't lit, and I don't smoke )

scattered, ENFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Neither I'm, FLAFFY. F: 
cupacakes is a GOAT A beautifull one


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Inver said:


> Neither I'm, FLAFFY. F:
> cupacakes is a GOAT A beautifull one


why a goat?


----------



## Antipode

I'm picturing an INFP Stuart Little listening to music.


----------



## SysterMatic

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> why a goat?


Don't know. Sometime humans became goats and all change. Maybe today it's one of this days... (I'm a little scared, to be honest)..
Anyway why the cat? The scary girl was better now I can't be scared and I feel like a snake who have to follow the head of the cat with his head. You've hypnotized me FF: And soon my neck it'll be cracked. DAMN YOU!
@Antipode Hunmmmm iNTJ?


----------



## disguise

I'm thinking ENTP


----------



## missjayjay

Enfp?


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I am bad at this.. enfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infj


----------



## Kyro

sassysquid said:


> @dandere
> 
> Extrovert, huh. Shocker. I'm the most introverted person I've ever met  Could you tell me why you thought I was those two types? It would be really insightful. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and as for your images, I would guess INFP? I'm not good at this, so take it with a grain of salt haha.


Don't worry. Everyone guessed INFP. EVERYONE. I am far from a feeler, definitely. 

I don't know, when I first saw your profile those two types kind of just came to me. Like ''oh this person might be a ENFP''

Your black and white avatar could give off an xNFP feel, I just went with ENFP. ESFJ was the first impression.


----------



## Retsu

@dandere
I can see the INTP. Black and white seems more N. The girl is either sneezing or giggling at the incompetence of others, a very T trait. :happy:


----------



## LyeLye

@Retsu ISTP? Eh, I don't know...


----------



## Grandeur

@LyeLye IxFx based on your avatar. I'm going to take a stab and say ISFP based on the little information I have


----------



## LyeLye

@Ramon

Close but no cigar! INTJ? I apologize if I'm totally off. Gawd, I'm gonna be totally off, aren't I?


----------



## Grandeur

LyeLye said:


> @Ramon
> 
> Close but no cigar! INTJ? I apologize if I'm totally off. Gawd, I'm gonna be totally off, aren't I?


Ah, I was really tossing up between ISFP and INFP for you, luck wasn't on my side this time!

You're close, I'm ENTJ, but I can see how my avatar comes off INTJish so a very valiant effort :happy:


----------



## TootsieBear267

Can someone guess me? I'll say @Ramon was an INFP if I didn't know what his type was.


----------



## LyeLye

TootsieBear267 said:


> Can someone guess me? I'll say @Ramon was an INFP if I didn't know what his type was.


Umm, I know that we've talked before on here but I honestly don't remember your type.

ENTP? Not sure, but I feel like that type would be fitting.


----------



## ai.tran.75

INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyeLye

ai.tran.75 said:


> INFP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ENFP?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

LyeLye said:


> @_Retsu_ ISTP? Eh, I don't know...


May as well be at this point. 

And since you're conveniently above, I already knew, but INFP because edgy.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INFP, so vulnerable, no noble, such gorgeous innocent eyes


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@FluffyTheAnarchist
4w5>6w7>1w2 So/Sx


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Enfp


----------



## Retsu

Entp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Estp


----------



## Kyro

Enfp


----------



## 11thNight

infj


----------



## Blindspots

Infj


----------



## LyeLye

Chrnos said:


> Infj


Something about the name and your avatar makes me want to say INTJ.


----------



## ientipi

Istp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

x&%x


----------



## disguise

Isfj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infp


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Enfp.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Enfp


----------



## Kilohertz

^ if not for your sig revealing your type, I would've guessed INTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infp


----------



## Giroflee

entj


----------



## Kilohertz

^ INFP. even without the sig telling me so.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

cute, intuitive, playful... i agree with your signature xnfp 
a fellow Russian?


----------



## Wild

For Kilohertz I was going to guess INTP till I looked at your signature. I was close! :3


----------



## Adena

Ixfp


----------



## Calmwolf

So... I'm going to guess INFP?


----------



## Adena

Calmwolf said:


> So... I'm going to guess INFP?


Haha way off... Kinda my mirror type!
(ignore me)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infp.


----------



## SysterMatic

@JudyBoBudy :Isfj
Cup I refuse to play with you at this games :'(


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Touch typing lessons


----------



## Devrim

Enfp


----------



## Christian Exodia

xSFP, in my mind.


----------



## disguise

Enfp


----------



## Adena

Inver said:


> @JudyBoBudy :Isfj
> Cup I refuse to play with you at this games :'(


Hehe I've considered ISTJ though. You seem like an ENFP or ESFP!
(skip me)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

apples.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

INTP  
(looking at the functions, the avatar is not very extraverted looking)


----------



## Neo1223

totes an INFP, i mean. c'mon, 2 cute cuddly animals?


----------



## The Hatter

ENFP.
ENTP off your profile picture, but corrected to ENFP after I psycho analyze your signature while eating a cupcake.


----------



## disguise

Estp


----------



## The Hatter

disguise said:


> Estp


Wrong. xD
INTJ for you?


----------



## disguise

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Wrong. xD
> INTJ for you?


You definitely give off an EP vibe, but I'm more inclined to say thinker than feeler due to your siggy. ENTP then?

Nope, not INTJ.


----------



## The Hatter

disguise said:


> You definitely give off an EP vibe, but I'm more inclined to say thinker than feeler due to your siggy. ENTP then?
> 
> Nope, not INTJ.


Yes, I am an ENTP. ^^
Out of curiosity, what aspect of my signature gives off a thinker vibe? 

Hmm...
INFJ?


----------



## disguise

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Yes, I am an ENTP. ^^
> Out of curiosity, what aspect of my signature gives off a thinker vibe?


I suppose it could be ExFP too, but there's just this certain way ETPs put their profiles together. Let's just say that I'd ecspect more love from an EFP.

Actually ENTP makes a lot of sense with that quote considering the lawyer stereotype of ENTPs :tongue:



> Hmm...
> INFJ?


Likely correct :3


----------



## The Hatter

disguise said:


> I suppose it could be ExFP too, but there's just this certain way ETPs put their profiles together. Let's just say that I'd ecspect more love from an EFP.
> 
> Actually ENTP makes a lot of sense with that quote considering the lawyer stereotype of ENTPs :tongue:
> 
> *Likely* correct :3


I love how detailed and concise your answer is. I really do.


----------



## baby blue me

Infp/enfp


----------



## Neo1223

ESFJ, Don't care if its not a common type on the forum. that's just the vibe i get, you know?


----------



## Mamoru

enXp


----------



## Neo1223

Infp


----------



## SysterMatic

Esfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infj


----------



## Sunn

Inver said:


> Esfp


ENTP because of the monochrome.


----------



## SysterMatic

Nah. Ixfj?


----------



## Retsu

Eh... I already know it but... INTP I guess


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

In that case, ESFP.


----------



## Neo1223

Octavia: ISFJ

Soaryn: ESTP

You...

reversing the function list you have. it ends up being

es is et if it in
ex iv it in t in
exrvit intin

extraverted intuition

so, I can only deduce that you're a ENFP.

b/c gurl, Brittney is always feelin it


----------



## owlhead

Enfj


----------



## Melogene

Istj


----------



## Ummon

Isfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Neo1223 said:


> Octavia: ISFJ
> 
> Soaryn: ESTP
> 
> You...
> 
> reversing the function list you have. it ends up being
> 
> es is et if it in
> ex iv it in t in
> exrvit intin
> 
> extraverted intuition
> 
> so, I can only deduce that you're a ENFP.
> 
> b/c gurl, Brittney is always feelin it


OMG HELP ME UNDO MY NAPPIES xD 
Octavia? Soaryn? Huh? 
If you meant Soarin, he is actually INFP. Seen him in Rainbow Falls?
How is that him?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Enfp, hung up on love


----------



## ai.tran.75

Playful 
Xxfp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ai.tran.75 said:


> Playful
> Xxfp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't judge a person by her mustache! 
Closeted xxFP


----------



## spanky

crap...someone else responded to the one I wanted to...*walks out*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ISFJ.
the cat is ISFJ.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

entp


----------



## Neo1223

Enfj


----------



## Devrim

Isfp


----------



## ientipi

Estp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Isfp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

isfp (cause o britney, and her cat)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Isfp
lol


----------



## Devrim

I don't know why,
But probably an ESFJ,
Because you've got that voluptuously sensual vibe I get with them!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Esfj, ditto.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

The Force said:


> You're almost right.


*looks at personality type*

Damn, so close


----------



## an absurd man

IxFP


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Istp


----------



## The Guitar Hero

an absurd man said:


> IxFP


You're getting there. Um... Are you INxP?

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Estp


----------



## an absurd man

Guy: ISTP
Girl: INFP



Ice Cream Soda said:


> You're getting there. Um... Are you INxP?
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd


Nope


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@an absurd man:

Hello "Untitled 1" my new imaginary friend!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cactus = INTJ
LOL!!!


----------



## AzuriteCat

Siggy: ENxP (cuz' your siggy already said that xD)
Avatar: Somewhat ESTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Infj?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Same type as me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo1223

ENFP, not from avatar, but from signature


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp for saying that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Looks ENTP to me


----------



## ai.tran.75

Obviously ENTP  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo1223

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enfp for saying that


well, you cant find someones personality based on how they look, thats just silly

however, being silly (With a dash of hypocrisy) I still get an ENFP vibe from it.


----------



## Adena

Esfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Intj
woman looks INTJ/INTP.


----------



## Adena

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Intj
> woman looks INTJ/INTP.


I think the character she's playing is an NJ, while I have a feeling the actress is some XNTP, actually.

INFP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

JudyBoBudy said:


> I think the character she's playing is an NJ, while I have a feeling the actress is some XNTP, actually.
> 
> INFP?


You've got NXP CORRECT! (Unsure of F/T)


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ntpe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Eee en tee pee


----------



## Satan Claus

Hmm the person above me is maybe an ESFP or an ENTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Eye en eff jay


----------



## an absurd man

Entpish


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Isfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Estp


----------



## Flame1280

Intp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## Diophantine

ISTP because of the dice, because God doesn't play dice and INTPs don't gamble, so I have to say ISTP.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

I've always thought that god plays dice."Oh I have created apes. Doesn't matter, humans will be confused." 

ENTJ I would have guessed, but I already know your type. Games with dices and strategy are okay. Try it^^


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infj


----------



## Diophantine

ExTJ - avatar reeks of confidence and "take charge" type. 

@_BlueberryCupcake_ Because you think Irene Adler is an ENTJ? I actually am really unsure what she is.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Intj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Infp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Diophantine said:


> ExTJ - avatar reeks of confidence and "take charge" type.
> 
> @_BlueberryCupcake_ Because you think Irene Adler is an ENTJ? I actually am really unsure what she is.


Yup, that is what she is being typed. best character. 

ENFP, cupcakesrda…


----------



## Diophantine

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Yup, that is what she is being typed. best character.


I don't refute the possibility, but actually I feel like she could be ExFJ too. See here: What would you type Irene Adler? - Sherlock Character Analysis 

IxTP...maybe


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Maybe, but just bc she did one logical fault…. ^^ Je is clear. 

So then ESFJ.


----------



## Diophantine

Well, definitely not me.  But yes Irene could be ESFJ! 

Blueberry cupcakes are nice.


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Hmm.. definitely not ESFJ?
INTP then?


----------



## Devrim

Infp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## TwistedMuses

Intp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Enfp


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Enfp


----------



## Pabuterasu

INFx


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infp


----------



## Sharpnel

Hmmm, I think it is ISTP....hmmmmmmm.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infj


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Enfj?


----------



## Kyro

Entp?


----------



## Pabuterasu

Intp.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp


----------



## Kyro

Estj


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Infp


----------



## NowakiSelf

Isfp


----------



## Kyro

Entj.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Intj?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

intp


----------



## Diophantine

Mmm. Darn, I can't remember where that's from. But from sig, I'd say ISTP!


----------



## Mamoru

iXfp or istp


----------



## Kyro

Istp


----------



## Diophantine

Mamoru said:


> iXfp or istp


How to you get IxFP?


----------



## Mamoru

Diophantine said:


> How to you get IxFP?


I'm not quite sure. It was hard to define if you were an F or not by the picture. But i figured you were some IxxP


----------



## Kyro

INTJ this time. Changing it up.


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ixtj (with a mean bite, and possibly a venomous tooth)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Estj


----------



## Mamoru

esfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Estj


That wss for Retsu, right?  otherwise your type might be NUTS (intuitively unparalelled thinker sort-of)
@Mamoru
Inxp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> That wss for Retsu, right?  otherwise your type might be NUTS (intuitively unparalelled thinker sort-of)
> @_Mamoru_
> Inxp


Yours is PEA


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Yours is PEA


aww... so in a nutshell we go together? or do I always preceed you, or do you like to follow my lead? what does PEA stand for? )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> aww... so in a nutshell we go together? or do I always preceed you, or do you like to follow my lead? what does PEA stand for? )


PEA + NUTS = u guess lel


----------



## Grain of Sugar

To type you is peanuts.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Poopie


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Poopie


Enneagmatic (why the need for four enneagram types?)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Wonka Donka


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv
mary_had_a_latex_couch


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

double post


----------



## Mamoru

infj


----------



## Glory

I'm thinkin ESFJ for you now.


----------



## SpinniBell

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> you IGNORED ME! :O


Did I? :shocked: I am so sorry. I must have missed your post! I don't remember seeing it. :/


----------



## Eikichi

Enfj or Enfp

Edit : Your signature is ON...


----------



## Sabrah

Entj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

lion


----------



## Eikichi

@Sabrah Nope, and INTJ for you.


----------



## Sabrah

@Eikichi haha ISTP was my second thought, but I double checked by looking at your profile so it doesn't count. I was pretty far off with the ENTJ. And nope, I'm not an INTJ.


----------



## Eikichi

@Sabrah So ISFJ ? (Thanks RCOAI)


----------



## Sabrah

No.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Estp.


----------



## Eikichi

ISTJ. I've checked because I was sure for ISFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Eikichi said:


> ISTJ. I've checked because I was sure for ISFJ.


100% estp


----------



## Eska

Isfj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ENTP? ;p


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Isfj


----------



## Adena

Entp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

For some reason I want to say that you are a playful IxTJ, I pick up some orderly mischief 
Your avatar is clean, you are letting us know that you are still figuring it all out, you don't cause external commotion, but feel like one on the inside.

INTJ?


----------



## Adena

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> For some reason I want to say that you are a playful IxTJ, I pick up some orderly mischief
> Your avatar is clean, you are letting us know that you are still figuring it all out, you don't cause external commotion, but feel like one on the inside.
> 
> INTJ?


Very likely haha. You seem like an ENFP!


----------



## SysterMatic

Cookie


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Inver Ness Monster Munch


----------



## SysterMatic

Ronald


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Mcdonald


----------



## TwinAnthos

This is a funny forum.roud:
I'll try... The person above me is a .... ENTP . How do I know that ? I'm brilliant! Maybe not. The signature kinda gave it away. And I might have cheated a bit. :blushed:
Shucks... I'm kinda bad at this... :dry:


----------



## Adena

Uhm ISTP?


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfj


----------



## TwinAnthos

Inver said:


> Isfj





JudyBoBudy said:


> Uhm ISTP?


If you guys are refering to me , then I'm a istp. But both of you got the vipes of I and S . You're damn good.


----------



## Adena

TwinAnthos said:


> If you guys are refering to me , then I'm a istp. But both of you got the vipes of I and S . You're damn good.


Haha thanks! Got it right, I'm pleased


----------



## TwinAnthos

JudyBoBudy said:


> Haha thanks! Got it right, I'm pleased


Youre welcome. I think?


----------



## Max

Intj?


----------



## gross porcelain

Enfp


----------



## Max

Close.

An Nt type?


----------



## gross porcelain

INFP?

xNxx haha


----------



## Sempiturtle

Nf type


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

TwinAnthos said:


> This is a funny forum.roud:
> I'll try... The person above me is a .... ENTP . How do I know that ? I'm brilliant! Maybe not. The signature kinda gave it away. And I might have cheated a bit. :blushed:
> Shucks... I'm kinda bad at this... :dry:


You thought my pic was?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Sempiturtle said:


> Nf type


Infp


----------



## TwinAnthos

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You thought my pic was?


E... and...P? I'll get back to you in ten years when I'll learn all this pro stuff. :bored:


----------



## melancholy

Intp?


----------



## Kyro

INxJ?


----------



## Adena

Intj?


----------



## Kyro

ENxJ?


----------



## Max

BlueberryCupcake said:


> So you. Stallion of the cimarron Spirit if you are not a judger. The man in your avatar is weird and you seem to have feelings if I get your siggi right. So ENTx. Overall power aura.


Or it could also be that I like the song Latch?  Yeah, I guess so. I'm not much of a J though.

I would say ENFP/ENTP, but you don't have a type yet.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

@BlueberryCupcake Intp?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

INF. Deep picture. Telling us about your astrology sign. 
NF, no sign of extroversion.



Wontlookdown said:


> Or it could also be that I like the song Latch?  Yeah, I guess so. I'm not much of a J though.
> 
> I would say ENFP/ENTP, but you don't have a type yet.


True. I also think in this direction. But then again…


----------



## Max

BlueberryCupcake said:


> INF. Deep picture. Telling us about your astrology sign.
> NF, no sign of extroversion.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I also think in this direction. But then again…


It's a two way street.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Wontlookdown said:


> It's a two way street.



I thought of 4 or 5 ways. Sometimes of 16. ^^ because."I dont think of my F to be subjective(Fi)but I have some ethical stuff in my mind and it can be strong especially atm, so.." yeah. A few ways lead to rome.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Entp


----------



## Max

BlueberryCupcake said:


> I thought of 4 or 5 ways. Sometimes of 16. ^^ because."I dont think of my F to be subjective(Fi)but I have some ethical stuff in my mind and it can be strong especially atm, so.." yeah. A few ways lead to rome.


Yeah, but for this point above it's a two way street; ENTP or ENTJ? 

Sometimes it's a 29348 way street for me, depending on what I think about.


----------



## vforverification

@BlueberryCupcake. Entp, close enough but I knew everyone would see intp screaming from my excellent dancing macroeconomic model man.


----------



## jjcu

intp?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Istp


----------



## Max

Estp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ISFP, cats are ISFPs


----------



## Max

BlueberryCupcake said:


> ISFP, cats are ISFPs


Absolutely not  I just like cats, they compliment my type.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Dog


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Dogs


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Intp?


----------



## Rafiki

INTJ? ENTP?

Lucifer, the intellect, the fallen angel

bah

but the signature sounds INFJ


FINAL ANSWER

INTJ


----------



## Rafiki

CRAP
infp was that after-thought "you shoulda picked infp"

when i saw the type 4 bleh


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Ni something bc of your avatar. Seeing sth. from a different perspective. Interested in food. You also have an extroverted face. I get Fi somehow. So ENTJ or ESFP?


----------



## AustenT09

Estj


----------



## Stasis

@TwinAnthos

Is that a gorilla on a bridge? 
@CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENTP?


----------



## TwinAnthos

EDLC said:


> @TwinAnthos
> 
> Is that a gorilla on a bridge?


*Funny. Is that hannibal lecters twin on yours?:kitteh: *


----------



## Stasis

TwinAnthos said:


> *Funny. Is that hannibal lecters twin on yours? *
> 
> 
> View attachment 185922


Close.


----------



## TwinAnthos

EDLC said:


> Close.


I've seen him/or someone similair before. Can't think of it now though. Too tired. Care to share the secret? Sharing is caring. *grins*


----------



## Stasis

TwinAnthos said:


> I've seen him/or someone similair before. Can't think of it now though. Too tired. Care to share the secret? Sharing is caring. *grins*


Cillian Murphy. 

Care to tell me what your avatar is?

The person above me is an ENFP roud:.


----------



## TwinAnthos

EDLC said:


> Cillian Murphy.
> 
> Care to tell me what your avatar is?
> 
> The person above me is an ENFP roud:.


Ok. I'm not good with faces and names. But I've seen him in a few movies when I checked the movies he played in. 

Certainly not a gorilla on a bridge. It's a **** sapiens sitting on top of a school wall. Can you guess who the **** sapiens is ? 

Nope. Still istp. Just tired and amused. Ever meet a female ISTP ? We are quiet rare.


----------



## Stasis

@TwinAnthos I believe I just have. I have a few ISTP friends, all male.


----------



## TwinAnthos

EDLC said:


> @TwinAnthos I believe I just have. I have a few ISTP friends, all male.


Yes , you (kinda, I don't really count internet as meeting) have. Finally you have agreed on the universal fact that I am ISTP. =) 

I see your probably realized who the **** sapiens was. Anyways. Please excuse me , I need to go to sleep now. It was nice "talking" to you.


----------



## Stasis

twinanthos said:


> ...


gn istp.


----------



## Blackbear

Would've said ISTP - sorry
But hell, it's just an interpretation of an avatar.


----------



## Stasis

Infp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infp?


----------



## Stasis

Isfj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

So you, lonely wolf, INTJ .


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Entj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

still ENTP xux


----------



## Blackbear

Infp


----------



## Kyro

INFx


----------



## Grain of Sugar

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Entj


What makes you think entj instead of your weird expressions this time? ^^INTP


----------



## Kyro

Isfp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INTx :')


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Isfp?


----------



## TwinAnthos

Allthelittlelights said:


> Would've said ISTP - sorry
> But hell, it's just an interpretation of an avatar.


Don't apologize, it's pretty much 1 in a 16 chancethat you get it right be .geussing and you did getsome letters right on him, and amused me.

Welcome @EDLC as a fellow istp.:wink:


----------



## AFO_Rabbit

paintedvixen said:


> intj?


istp?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

AFO_Rabbit said:


> istp?


Yowza, where'd you get ISTP from?  and I'd guess INTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Istp


----------



## Max

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Nah, I will be in position of power anyway and rule the entire world. I don't care for this small stuff. ;P


Exactly. thank you


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Enfp? C:


----------



## Max

Nah

INFP?


----------



## Tzara

Infp


----------



## Max

Nope?

ENTP?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ENT* o.0


----------



## Max

PaintedVixen said:


> ENT* o.0


Yes, you got the ENT right


----------



## Tzara

Estp


----------



## Max

Nah, but you got the E TP part right  

ENTP?


----------



## Tzara

You just guessed mine already ^^.


----------



## Max

Tzara said:


> You just guessed mine already ^^.


I know, but I wanna do it again. It's fun :3


----------



## Stasis

@TwinAnthos Thanks :dry:

The person above me is an ENFP.


----------



## Max

Nope.

INTP?


----------



## Kyro

ENxP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cheryl cole


----------



## Max

Barney


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Type 7


----------



## Max

@Fluff'n'Fury -ENFP (Which you have actually kept )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Mikejacko


----------



## Max

Cray


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cray


----------



## Max

Very cray


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Tres crayfish


----------



## Retsu

ESFP bcuz random lelele


----------



## therainandthunder

Infp


----------



## Max

INxP


----------



## Vianna

Isfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Istp


----------



## Max

Entp?


----------



## Stasis

enfp


----------



## Max

ENFP? Really?

INTJ.


----------



## fasc

Nfp


----------



## Retsu

Esfp


----------



## Max

Why do people think I am Fi-Dom? D:


----------



## Max

@Retsu - ESFJ


----------



## Retsu

Wontlookdown said:


> Why do people think I am Fi-Dom? D:


because only fi-doms can dance like that yo


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> because only fi-doms can dance like that yo


But the dude in my pic's an ENTP.


----------



## VinnieBob

o.k. bitch's what I be
I like sayin bitch's


----------



## Max

@vinniebob -Confused  xD


----------



## VinnieBob

Wontlookdown said:


> @vinniebob -Confused  xD



the ridlin causes multiple personality disorder [quadrophenia]


----------



## Max

vinniebob said:


> the ridlin causes multiple personality disorder [quadrophenia]


I must take this every other night then.


----------



## Kyro

Entp


----------



## Max

Kyro said:


> Entp


Possiblement 

INxp?


----------



## Stasis

Enfp


----------



## Retsu

Is that scarecrow? I'd guess he's INTJ


----------



## niss

Isfp


----------



## cake

esfp


----------



## Vandrer

ISTJ, definitely. You are rather easy to guess with that avatar, ENFP =)


----------



## Max

INTx?


----------



## cake

Ravn said:


> ISTJ, definitely. You are rather easy to guess with that avatar, ENFP =)


Ogod, I've been spotted by the feds! cheese it!! *runs out window*

and @Wontlookdown entp


----------



## Max

cake said:


> Ogod, I've been spotted by the feds! cheese it!! *runs out window*
> 
> and @Wontlookdown entp


Yes.

ENFP


----------



## Vandrer

Huh, I apparently had it in my signature, but you are right @Wontlookdown

ESTP?


----------



## Max

Ravn said:


> Huh, I apparently had it in my signature, but you are right @Wontlookdown
> 
> ESTP?


Nah, ENTP.


----------



## Vandrer

Wontlookdown said:


> Nah, ENTP.


It is very movement based, which is why I went for S.
I am currently stalking the ENTP forum, so I just noticed you there ;-)


----------



## Adena

Wontlookdown said:


> You still haven't confirmed your type?


Not really, I thought maybe INFJ but things keeps changing my mind... I think that I might still be underdeveloped due to my age and I'll figure it out when I'll grow a bit and try some things!


----------



## Max

JudyBoBudy said:


> Not really, I thought maybe INFJ but things keeps changing my mind... I think that I might still be underdeveloped due to my age and I'll figure it out when I'll grow a bit and try some things!


Ah I see. You will figure it out as you age.


----------



## Retsu

Wontlookdown said:


> Ah I see. You will figure it out as you age.


Hm, looks like ESFJ to me. :3


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> Hm, looks like ESFJ to me. :3


Meh-ow. I'm editing my stuff right now.


----------



## SysterMatic

ESFJ of course.


----------



## Retsu

Definitely ESFJ.


----------



## an absurd man

Esfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Greetings, fellow BatCat clones! )
ESFJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Meh-ow. I'm editing my stuff right now.


Hey, buddy, you are messing up ar ESFJ group portrait here!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_ae1905_
Come join! 


* *




iz so biyutiful, we ne3d a group portrait!!


----------



## ae1905

haha, looks like my friends list


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Esfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_

ESFJ -- perfect illustration of GroupThink


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Hey, buddy, you are messing up ar ESFJ group portrait here!


:'(


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> :'(



* *




u no batcat no mo :'(


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u no batcat no mo :'(


Sorry  But I think this current pic suits me better.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Sorry  But I think this current pic suits me better.


no worries and happy swimmings!


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> no worries and happy swimmings!


Yay. I like this Batcat Fluffy, she's super nice


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Yay. I like this Batcat Fluffy, she's super nice


I iz in good mood, @ai.tran.75 made me tea with crumpets and cucumbur samwichez.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> I iz in good mood, @ai.tran.75 made me tea with crumpets and cucumbur samwichez.


Good, glad to hear 

Well, I'm making myself a pizza with my own toppings.


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Ne, Fe, Ni, Fi, Ti, Se, Si, Te.


That seems ENTP. Not ESFJ or IEE.


----------



## therainandthunder

Estj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Catlek meowterminate


----------



## daleks_exterminate

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Catlek meowterminate


Oh my god!!? HOW DID YOU KNOW??


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh my god!!? HOW DID YOU KNOW??


See SpongeBob the Oracle, having a "Eureka!" moment?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh my god!!? HOW DID YOU KNOW??


IM THE DALAI LAMA!


----------



## popsicle

Can you guess me based on my avatar?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Jess Glynne


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfp. Still.


----------



## MNiS

ENFP for the robotic exterminator.



therainandthunder said:


> Estj


You're the second person to say that. :\ I guess I can see it. I can totally see Mitt Romney or Rahm Emanual having the same avatar if they were members on PerC. 

Also, you seem INFP not INTP in my opinion.


----------



## jjcu

Istp?


----------



## MNiS

johnjaycee.unating said:


> Istp?


Maybe!

The sketch you have for your avatar seems ISFJ, INFJ or possibly ISFP.


----------



## jjcu

Hi, yes, the last one. :happy:

Are you an Estp?


----------



## MelodyGirl

Infj?

EDIT: Aw, by the time I got to posting, you had already given it away.


----------



## MNiS

johnjaycee.unating said:


> Hi, yes, the last one. :happy:
> 
> Are you an Estp?


Apparently so. Although some think ESTJ or ENTP. :\ ESTP seems to fit me well though. :happy:



MelodyGirl said:


> Infj?


Also ISFP/SEI.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Istj


----------



## Kebachi

Entp


----------



## popsicle

Istj


----------



## vforverification

Isfp?


----------



## Max

Intp?


----------



## Retsu

After all the ESFP avatars, you are finally typed as one... I'm so proud ;-;


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> After all the ESFP avatars, you are finally typed as one... I'm so proud ;-;


Why?  

[This better not be sarcasm, Missy]


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Esfp


----------



## Max

Intp?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Didja change type ;_; 
ExFP?


----------



## Max

PaintedVixen said:


> Didja change type ;_;
> ExFP?


*evil eyes*

I know your type. You're an INFP aren't ya?


----------



## zombiefishy

ENFP? o.o


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> ENFP? o.o


Gosh, No.

Are you an... xxFP? xD


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> Gosh, No.
> 
> Are you an... xxFP? xD


:wink: I could be~

ESFP?


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> :wink: I could be~
> 
> ESFP?


Pft.. probably.. 
some days I
act more like
an INTx, but
that's rare as
hell... y'know?

It all depends on 
my mood, and 
how much
I have on
my mind
mostly.


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> Pft.. probably..
> some days I
> act more like
> an INTx, but
> that's rare as
> hell... y'know?
> 
> It all depends on
> my mood, and
> how much
> I have on
> my mind
> mostly.


Okay :happy:

So... INTP?


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> Okay :happy:
> 
> So... INTP?


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


>


ENTP?

:happy:


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> ENTP?
> 
> :happy:


Probably. Maybe not.
I'm probably using my
Hm, idk today.
Now I am rambling on...
look at me go, so fast...
like a rocket powered ass.


----------



## zombiefishy

kay.

estp


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> kay.
> 
> estp


Estp, when I can be arsed living in the moment. 
Entp when I brainstorm.
Intp when I am seriously thinking.
Esfp any other time. Derp.


----------



## zombiefishy

cool story bro.


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> cool story bro.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Wontlookdown said:


> *evil eyes*
> 
> I know your type. You're an INFP aren't ya?


Oh am I? I thought I was a cat ((


----------



## cake

entp


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Wontlookdown said:


> Intp?


Nein, close though.


----------



## baby blue me

Istp?


----------



## DemonAbyss10

baby blue me said:


> Istp?


Ding ding ding we have a winner folks!

and the prize for the lass is.... I have no idea *checks pockets, pulls out nothing but lint*. 

For you, I say ISFP judging by avatar. Maybe INFP.


----------



## Versatility

Istp


----------



## Max

Versatility said:


> Istp


ENTP, 'cause ENTPs are commonly referred to as being 'versatile'. I promise I guessed that before I seen your signature


----------



## zombiefishy

ESFP :happy:


----------



## Max

Check again, FP >


----------



## zombiefishy

ENTP :happy:


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> ENTP :happy:


Cheater D:


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> Cheater D:


I swearz I didn't cheats :shocked:

[entp]


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> I swearz I didn't cheats :shocked:
> 
> [entp]


I'm convinced you're an ExFP. GO do the questionnaire


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> I'm convinced you're an ExFP. GO do the questionnaire


Nawww that's not my type but good guess~ [insert thumbs up here]


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> Nawww that's not my type but good guess~ [insert thumbs up here]


You're an FP, aren't ya?


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> You're an FP, aren't ya?


Maybe but maybe not. Guess again? :happy:


----------



## Tranquility

zombiefishy said:


> Nawww that's not my type but good guess~ [insert thumbs up here]


xNFP?


----------



## zombiefishy

Tranquility said:


> xNFP?


:crazy:~

and you're INTP?


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> Maybe but maybe not. Guess again? :happy:


ENTP
ENFP
ESTP
ESFP

Can't see you as anything else tbh


----------



## zombiefishy

Wontlookdown said:


> ENTP
> ENFP
> ESTP
> ESFP
> 
> Can't see you as anything else tbh


And that makes me sad~ :sad:


----------



## Max

zombiefishy said:


> And that makes me sad~ :sad:


You don't come across as an Fi-Dom.

Or maybe you do and I can't see it.


----------



## Retsu

Infp, that poor cat must be so dizzy


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Okay, I'm guessing ENTJ


----------



## zombiefishy

ENFP omg <.<


----------



## baby blue me

Infp.


----------



## zombiefishy

INFJ? o.o


----------



## Ummon

ISTP? 

(on a personal note, I think my avatar and signature are more of a giveaway than they've ever been before XD)


----------



## jjcu

Ummm... INTP?


----------



## SysterMatic

Istp f:


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISTP? ;p


----------



## missjayjay

Infp?


----------



## Max

Infj?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Down


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ummon said:


> You decided on a new type for yourself!  (I was going to say ENXP)


It is only an experiment I'm definitely ENXP lol


----------



## Retsu

ENFP, way too much random shit...


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> ENFP, way too much random shit...


ESFJ. The face that cares.


----------



## B00Bz

lol ESTP it makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> lol ESTP it makes me laugh every time.


I probably am an ESTP. It's awesome eh?


----------



## Adena

@B00Bz haha I'd say ISTP for your pic!


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ESTP


----------



## Max

Infp!


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> sure, Taylor Not-So-Swift...whatever u say, gurl


Your sense of false self-entitlement is hilarious. Go troll someone else. I'm not interested.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Your sense of false self-entitlement is hilarious. Go troll someone else. I'm not interested.


"not interested"?!....you got no game, gurl

but keep begging...someone may take pity on you


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Esfj lol!


----------



## MNiS

ESFP/SEE. There's very little Ne in you.


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> ESFP/SEE. There's very little Ne in you.


ESTP, cause no ESTJ is that damn badass


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll still say ESFP.Or ESTP. Let's pretend I didn't read your signature.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> ESTP, cause no ESTJ is that damn badass


I'm actually an ESFP guy. :\ I prefer the sexy scientist to the tortured soul. 



GoosePeelings said:


> I'll still say ESFP.Or ESTP. Let's pretend I didn't read your signature.


You seem cool like every other ISTP.


----------



## Max

goosepeelings said:


> i'll still say esfp.or estp. Let's pretend i didn't read your signature.


istp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ISTJ. Lots of Si. Very little Se.


----------



## Max

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ISTJ. Lots of Si. Very little Se.


Si is my weakest function. And I am too much of a rebel to be a duty fulfiller lol.

ESxP


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> Si is my weakest function. And I am too much of a rebel to be a duty fulfiller lol.
> 
> ESxP


Hm. Which would you value more in someone:

A) If they could help you relax and enjoy the lighter side of life and maybe introduce you to some of the finer things in life. OR
B) Someone who knows where they're going in life and can help you uncomplicate your life as well as help you with identifying your life goals?


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> ENTP/ILE? You seem to give off a lot of Fe silliness and if Si is your weakest fxn that seems to work well.


I dunno. The function tests are all screwed up. Last night I was an ESFP and on Saturday, I was an SLE ESTp on the first time taking the test. I have been an ENTP before though. My Se,Fi Ne and Ti/Ni are the most decently developed. Then my Te. And my Fe was the second least developed before Si lol. 

And people worrying about Garth Brooks. Lol you're drunk, go home.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> I dunno. The function tests are all screwed up. Last night I was an ESFP and on Saturday, I was an SLE ESTp on the first time taking the test. I have been an ENTP before though. My Se,Fi Ne and Ti/Ni are the most decently developed. Then my Te. And my Fe was the second least developed before Si lol.
> 
> And people worrying about Garth Brooks. Lol you're drunk, go home.


Which would you value more in another person:

A) If the person could help you relax and enjoy the lighter side of life and maybe introduce you to some of the finer things and luxuries that fine living has to offer. OR
B) Someone who knows where they're going in life and can help uncomplicate yours as well as help you with identifying your life goals and where you want to be heading.


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Which would you value more in another person:
> 
> A) If the person could help you relax and enjoy the lighter side of life and maybe introduce you to some of the finer things and luxuries that fine living has to offer. OR
> B) Someone who knows where they're going in life and can help uncomplicate yours as well as help you with identifying your life goals and where you want to be heading.


Probably B.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> Probably B.


Okay. To be honest, I'd go with ESFP/SEE for you too then. Bruvcakes is just being weird for her type.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Wontlookdown said:


> Si is my weakest function. And I am too much of a rebel to be a duty fulfiller lol.
> 
> ESxP


So why so high in Se?

ENFJ. Very expressive.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> Okay. To be honest, I'd go with ESFP/SEE for you too then. Bruvcakes is just being weird for her type.


Bruvcakes?


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Okay. To be honest, I'd go with ESFP/SEE for you too then. Bruvcakes is just a crazy example of one.


I need some life goals. I am a spontaneous weirdo, though I wouldn't mind more luxuries. Lol. I have a super rough sense of direction, but nothing set and little direction.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Wontlookdown said:


> I need some life goals. I am a spontaneous weirdo, though I wouldn't mind more luxuries. Lol. I have a super rough sense of direction, but nothing set and little direction.


To be Ryan Lochte II?


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Bruvcakes?


I thought you could use a new name. 



Wontlookdown said:


> I need some life goals. I am a spontaneous weirdo, though I wouldn't mind more luxuries. Lol. I have a super rough sense of direction, but nothing set and little direction.


Do you prefer getting ahead by forming close personal relationships based on trust and mutual benefit or would you rather rely on your own wit and cleverness to excel and stand out from everyone else.


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> I thought you could use a new name.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer getting ahead by forming close personal relationships based on trust and mutual benefit or would you rather rely on your own wit and cleverness to excel and stand out from everyone else?


B again.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> B again.


Okay. Which would you prefer?

A lot of possessions? OR A lot of bright new possibilities?


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Okay. Which would you prefer?
> 
> A lot of possessions? OR A lot of bright new possibilities?


I want more things, but it depends on what the posibilities entail.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> I want more things, but it depends on what the posibilities entail.


Well, in terms of things like have as much as a middle (or upper-middle or perhaps even wealthy if you're greedy. ) class person would have. The possibilities could lead to anything. No one can say for sure how anything will develop and if you take part there's a good chance you can make an impact but it may or may not turn out to be fruitful.


----------



## Retsu

ESFP- MURICA variant


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Well, in terms of things like have as much as a middle (or upper-middle or perhaps even wealthy if you're greedy. ) class person would have. The possibilities could lead to anything. No one can say for sure how anything will develop and if you take part there's a good chance you can make an impact but it may or may not turn out to be fruitful.


Hm. I'm leaning more towards possibilities, because if the outcome is good enough and appeals to me in more ways that one and I judge it correctly, it could lead to an amazing business opportunity that will end up lasting longer than any material thing and benefit me long term.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> Hm. I'm leaning more towards possibilities, because if the outcome is good enough and appeals to me in more ways that one and I judge it correctly, it could lead to an amazing business opportunity that will end up lasting longer than any material thing and benefit me long term.


Okay, I'd still say you're an ESxP then. I think most ENxPs have very little attachment to material things other than what they might consider to be necessary. I think ESTp might not be a bad typing for you.


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Okay, I'd still say you're an ESxP then. I think most ENxPs have very little attachment to material things other than what they might consider to be necessary. I think ESTp might not be a bad typing for you.


Will any if this help?:

I don't have a super attatchment to material things, but I do like my comforts. I also don't care much for my health but I can be selfish at times. Food porn gets me intrigued. I like music and some literature. I also like watching sitcoms and have a soft spot for cats. I can be innovative at times too, if needs be.


----------



## MNiS

Wontlookdown said:


> Will any if this help?:
> 
> I don't have a super attatchment to material things, but I do like my comforts. I also don't care much for my health but I can be selfish at times. Food porn gets me intrigued. I like music and some literature. I also like watching sitcoms and have a soft spot for cats. I can be innovative at times too, if needs be.


Yeah, still sounds Se. I think ESP is correct for you*. *I'd be hesitant to say whether ESTP or ESFP but definitely one of those two, although I'd lean toward ESFP.


----------



## Max

MNiS said:


> Yeah, still sounds Se. I think ESP is correct for you*. *I'd be hesitant to say whether ESTP or ESFP but definitely one of those two, although I'd lean toward ESFP.


Yeah. I'm working out if my aux is Ti or Fi. I am more or less convinced I am an Se Dom, who just needs to be stimulated more and have loads of energy.


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp >>


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## SysterMatic

Esfp


----------



## Max

Inver said:


> Esfp


IxTP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Esfp


----------



## Max

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Esfp


EnxP


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Wontlookdown said:


> EnxP


Your type confuses me..  ESFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp


----------



## Lacrimosa

Infj.


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

do I even need to  
ESxP~


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I smell ISFP.


----------



## Adena

XNFP? My ENFP sister loves MLP xD


----------



## TheRedKnight

Isfj..?


----------



## Max

xNTJ?


----------



## O_o

ESxP. Thought ESTP when looking at profile image, thought of ExFP when looking at the signature.


----------



## Max

O_o said:


> ESxP. Thought ESTP when looking at profile image, thought of ExFP when looking at the signature.


Pretty much. Judging by your pic, xNTJ and your name looks ENTP.


----------



## O_o

Wontlookdown said:


> Pretty much. Judging by your pic, xNTJ and your name looks ENTP.


Profile image is of one prestigious mo-fo and signature of hannibal's head, xNTJ is a stereotypically good assumption.


----------



## Libra Sun

I'd have to say ESFJ, judging solely by your profile and pic. (Oops, was meant for WontLookDown)


----------



## Max

ImpassionedHeart said:


> I'd have to say ESFJ, judging solely by your profile and pic. (Oops, was meant for WeWontLookDown)


You got the ESFx part right. I'm not a caregiver. I'm more of an entertainer


----------



## SysterMatic

ENTp


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfj


----------



## SysterMatic

rlly? ISfp


----------



## jjcu

Istp?


----------



## Max

Intp?


----------



## Echoe

Entp


----------



## SysterMatic

Enfj


----------



## an absurd man

dark emo vibes emanating from your images, so INFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Estp yeah


----------



## Max

INFx


----------



## therainandthunder

Esfp


----------



## Ummon

Hmmm maybe INXP?


----------



## Koboremi

therainandthunder said:


> esfp


intp


----------



## Adena

Estp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INTJ at first glance ahaha


----------



## Grain of Sugar

InFP


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## therainandthunder

Infj


----------



## Stasis

Infp


----------



## Max

IxTJ?


----------



## Eska

Esfp


----------



## Ummon

TP, but I'm not sure beyond that. IXTP?


----------



## NonyaBiznus

INTP, signature much more so than the avatar


----------



## Stasis

Enfp


----------



## therainandthunder

I guess you are an ISTJ.


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## Stasis

Isfj


----------



## rainrunner

intj


----------



## PoV

Istj


----------



## therainandthunder

I guess ENFP


----------



## Max

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> who said esfps can't be quick minded and intelligent? intelligence is not related to type. also, intelligence comes in many forms.
> 
> my esfp friend is very shrewd, cunning and a master-manipulator of people's emotions - she is definitely intelligent.
> 
> also , saying you're smart doesn't actually make you smart.
> 
> I don't doubt the fact that you are an intelligent young lad but , most of the same, the smarter you get the stupider you feel because you become acutely aware of how much you have yet to understand.
> 
> from reading your posts you seem like a typical young esfp - hyper, fun, kind, talkative, center of attention etc


Mehz, I'm not disagreeing, but honestly, I'm more of a smooth operator and yeah, I do use manipulation, but I'm not really into the emotional aspect of it. I can be a good actor when I wanna be, yeah.

I don't feel stupid though, I do like to learn new things. It's fun. And I hate reading loads of text, but I don't mind reading a bit. 

Yeah, I guess I am; I never shut up, I am fun, I am hyper and I don't mind being the center of attention at all... and kind? Lol, that's the first time someone has actually called me that xP I think ever. 

I think I'm a weird hybrid. I know I am an ES*P. Either, an ESTP with well developed Fi, or an ESFP with well developed Ti. Every single test I do and every single questionnaire I take, I always get well developed Ti. A lot of members have said that I have it also. I guess this is why I questioned you. I have moderate Te too, my Ni/Si are okay, Ne too.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Wontlookdown said:


> Mehz, I'm not disagreeing, but honestly, I'm more of a smooth operator and yeah, I do use manipulation, but I'm not really into the emotional aspect of it. I can be a good actor when I wanna be, yeah.
> 
> I don't feel stupid though, I do like to learn new things. It's fun. And I hate reading loads of text, but I don't mind reading a bit.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I am; I never shut up, I am fun, I am hyper and I don't mind being the center of attention at all... and kind? Lol, that's the first time someone has actually called me that xP I think ever.
> 
> I think I'm a weird hybrid. I know I am an ES*P. Either, an ESTP with well developed Fi, or an ESFP with well developed Ti. Every single test I do and every single questionnaire I take, I always get well developed Ti. A lot of members have said that I have it also. I guess this is why I questioned you. I have moderate Te too, my Ni/Si are okay, Ne too.


not trying to make you believe you're an esfp. you can believe you're an infj for all I care. but , oh god help me, you reek of esfp-ism.


----------



## Max

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> not trying to make you believe you're an esfp. you can believe you're an infj for all I care. but , oh god help me, you reek of esfp-ism.


Fair enough, but I'm just stating some things.

Aren't ESFPs and ESTPs pretty damn similar anyway?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Wontlookdown said:


> Fair enough, but I'm just stating some things.
> 
> Aren't ESFPs and ESTPs pretty damn similar anyway?


not at all. 

here are some links you might wanna check out.

ESTP vs. ESFP | Prelude Character Analysis





 ( btw, this guy is a very good example of an estp)


----------



## Max

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> not at all.
> 
> here are some links you might wanna check out.
> 
> ESTP vs. ESFP | Prelude Character Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( btw, this guy is a very good example of an estp)


I definitely remember watching that video one night, and I thought I acted more like an ESTP, than an ESFP. I felt it described me better, but again, my opinion. 

Bold points are the ones I relate to:



> *ESTP:*
> 
> ESTPs *love the action and will jump into activities which interest them but can jump out just a swiftly when they lose interest. * The ESTP *does not enjoy the constraints of schedules*. Pragmatic and tough-minded they *act on the facts rather than emotion*, using their *huge store of facts and knowledge to fix the immediate problem* then *move quickly and decisively *onto the next one.





> *ESFP:*
> 
> People-centric *thrill seekers*, ESFPs are *interested in people and experiences*. *They dislike rules and routine*, justified as they see their reason for existing is to bring harmony, sympathy and support to peoples' lives. An ESFP may *ignore rules, regulations and obligations* on the grounds that they just had to jump in and help. They are warm and caring and *practical* in equal measure.


----------



## Vandrer

Welp, I already know you are an ESTP, but I figured I would kickstart this thread again because I just got myself a new avatar =)


----------



## Superfluous

funny arrogant dog in a top hat lolol. Ne, doesnt have an established signature: introvert (Ne second) doesnt feel the need to define oneself, no Fi. idk INTP?


----------



## Devrim

-Forget this ever happened-


----------



## Retsu

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> -Forget this ever happened-


xSFJ, based on the proverb.


----------



## 66393

Retsu said:


> xSFJ, based on the proverb.


Based on avatar: INFP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Yoda is kind of an INFJ type, as well.


----------



## Egil

Intp


----------



## bearlybreathing

Istj


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp


----------



## westlose

Infp ?


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## reveur

Isfp


----------



## cheburashka

istp


----------



## Superfluous

infp


----------



## Blindspots

Intp


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Entp


----------



## Sempiturtle

Isfp or infp? ^


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

sempiturtle said:


> isfp or infp? ^


infp


----------



## Sempiturtle

mindpersonified said:


> infp


entj?


----------



## monthlydinners

ai.tran.75 said:


> Infp


ISTP? You're very pretty, by the way!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

katzulli said:


> istp? You're very pretty, by the way!


isfp


----------



## rosy

@MindPersonified intp perhaps


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Infp


----------



## Lacuna

not much to go on, but... infj?


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Isfp


----------



## baby blue me

Isfp


----------



## rosy

intp


----------



## therainandthunder

infp


----------



## Noir

Infp


----------



## BoomerGirl

Istp?


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Enfp


----------



## Superfluous

transformers... no signature...just transformers and a vincent van gogh profile pic.. uh infp idk


----------



## 66393

Esfp


----------



## Aert

Xnfj


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Intp


----------



## OffTheBooks

Isfp


----------



## SysterMatic

Esfp


----------



## rosy

Esfp


----------



## Noir

Infj


----------



## LyeLye

Intj


----------



## Adena

Isfj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INTJ?


----------



## Sempiturtle

Looks can be deceiving. But isfp.


----------



## SysterMatic

Intj


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## inspiro

Intj


----------



## Glory

INFP with some weird ass OCD.


----------



## SmartasJoe

Perhaps INTP?


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Estp


----------



## Laylaw

Intp


----------



## boogiestomp

I guess I don't get any detective points for saying ISTP...


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Infp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Istp


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say ENFP.


----------



## Bash

Isfp


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Intj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isfp?


----------



## an absurd man

Inxj


----------



## Trademark

Intp


----------



## Trademark

Bash said:


> Isfp


 *Bash* Posts:182 Join Date:Nov 2014 Post Rank:Member Thanked:46 times -- *Jakenpoi* Posts:183 Join Date:Nov 2014 Post Rank:Member Thanked:46 times


----------



## Bash

Jakenpoi said:


> *Bash* Posts:182 Join Date:Nov 2014 Post Rank:Member Thanked:46 times -- *Jakenpoi* Posts:183 Join Date:Nov 2014 Post Rank:Member Thanked:46 times











Spooky stuff.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Entj


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Intj


----------



## Bash

Infp


----------



## blood roots

intj


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## Bash

Estp


----------



## SysterMatic

Estj


----------



## Bash

Istp


----------



## Trademark

Intj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isfp


----------



## Bash

Isfp


----------



## olonny

mmmh... ESTP/ESTJ?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## Bash

Intp


----------



## AuroraLight

intj


----------



## Bash

Infp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Entj.


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Trademark

Estp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp


----------



## Bash

Enfp


----------



## 11thNight

Intj


----------



## olonny

INFJ



BlueberryCupcake said:


> Infj



not even close hahahaha


----------



## olonny

INFJ



BlueberryCupcake said:


> Infj


not even close hahahaha


:blushed: I'm sorry I posted it twice and I don't know how to delete one of them... :bored:


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ENTP (looked ot upband would have been my second guess) is not that far off ^^ Fe/Ti with ENTPs often not that extroverted and INFJs not that introverted. It can be confused


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## boogiestomp

Entj


----------



## Trademark

Entp


----------



## boogiestomp

Esfp


----------



## Bash

intp


----------



## Deadly Decorum

intj


----------



## 11thNight

inxp


----------



## Bash

Infj


----------



## boogiestomp

entj


----------



## Adena

Xntp


----------



## blood roots

isfj


----------



## The Hungry One

ixfp


----------



## boogiestomp

Ixtj


----------



## Bash

Intp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ESTJ lol


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## an absurd man

Ignoring "isfp" in your signature, I would say ISxP


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Intj?


----------



## NIHM

Entp


----------



## SigmaEffectual

inver said:


> entj


intp?



NIHM said:


> Entp


Woops... I was a page behind. Esfp?


----------



## NIHM

SigmaEffectual said:


> intp?
> 
> 
> 
> Woops... I was a page behind. Esfp?


*wince*


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ENTJ maybe however, 2w3 strikes me not that fitting


----------



## boogiestomp

ENTP perhaps


----------



## Ummon

Istp!


----------



## blood roots

esfj


----------



## Bash

Intp


----------



## Bash

Entp!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Entj


----------



## blood roots

entj


----------



## Orgho

INFP on profile
INFJ on avatar
INFJ on signature


For my case: Avatar picture is not the profile picture, you have to click on the profile to see that one!


----------



## Trademark

Eh I clicked. I clicked and a semi-bald with glasses appears to welcome me, but not a warm welcome. He's just thinking (staring?) for something. Not at all, INTP what the


----------



## Bash

Jakenpoi said:


> Eh I clicked. I clicked and a semi-bald with glasses appears to welcome me, but not a warm welcome. He's just thinking (staring?) for something. Not at all, INTP what the


I think this is a great example of the INTJ death stare.


----------



## Orgho

I just got my hair cut  (2 Months ago). That comment hurted slithly, because it hitted a true core 
I thought of the pic as specially welcoming. How views can differ, intresting.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Avatar Ni, profile pic thinkerish + introverted InTJ


----------



## Bash

Orgho said:


> I just got my hair cut  (2 Months ago). That comment hurted slithly, because it hitted a true core
> I thought of the pic as specially welcoming. How views can differ, intresting.


Sorry about that, but it is better not to sugar coat it. I shall examplify with a picture.


----------



## Orgho

Bash said:


> Sorry about that, but it is better not to sugar coat it. I shall examplify with a picture.


No, I accept it. But sometimes I like to play the famous role of a man whos bothered by that.

And your posted picture made me laugh.
btw on Topic. 
ENTJ like my real father


----------



## Bash

Orgho said:


> And your posted picture made me laugh.


Then there will be no more fake smiles, will there?


----------



## Orgho

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Avatar Ni, profile pic thinkerish + introverted InTJ


I really like how you wrote the -n-- small 
and again on topic: 
ENTP based on profile pic and avatar also. Signature I would guess also ENTP


----------



## missjayjay

hmmm I wanna say ISTJ


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Orgho said:


> I really like how you wrote the -n-- small and again on topic: ENTP based on profile pic and avatar also. Signature I would guess also INTP


No hidden deep meaning behind the small n^^. Just laziness in its purity.MissjayjayENFJ or because of enneagram 5 INFJ?


----------



## Bash

Intp


----------



## Trademark

@Bash hey, Avatar: INTJ​Sig: INFJProfile Pic: INTJ​ overall, INTJ.


----------



## Bash

Jakenpoi said:


> @Bash hey, Avatar: INTJ​Sig: INFJProfile Pic: INTJ​ overall, INTJ.


Entropic says LIE. Do you think I should reconsider?


----------



## Ominously

Intj


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Sentio

Intj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Intp


----------



## Retsu

ISFP
dose widl puppy eyesss


----------



## Ominously

Istp !


----------



## Noir

Entp


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfj


----------



## The Hungry One

intp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

intj


----------



## marbear311

Infp


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp


----------



## Modal Soul

entp


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

IxxP... If i had to guess, INFP.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Isfp


----------



## Devrim

Esfp :d


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Esfp ?


----------



## Ominously

Isfj .


----------



## The Hungry One

isfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp


----------



## allergy

Isfp


----------



## Json221

Oh INFP for sure.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Estp?


----------



## Victarion

Infj?


----------



## NTlazerman

Istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## SmilingWriter

Entj?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfp


----------



## SmilingWriter

Xahhakatar said:


> Entp


Lol, we're thinking along very different lines.


----------



## WitchPuddin

xNFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## Aletheia

Istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infj


----------



## Devrim

I don't know why,
But something about the anime hairstyle and the funky layout,
I'd have to say ISFP?

You seem profound like the ones I know


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

ESFJ

A sort of weird sensual classiness I associate with a middle aged women.


----------



## enitsirp

Enfp


----------



## Adena

Esfj


----------



## leigha

I was gonna say ESFJ but then I saw your signature anyway. Close-ish?


----------



## WorldPeace

Gonna go with ENFP.


----------



## leigha

Isfp


----------



## Adena

Estj


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## Noir

Entp


----------



## ectomorphine

Intp


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## fadeaway

Istp


----------



## 124567

Infp


----------



## WorldPeace

ISFP (_Whoaaa, was I wrong_.)


----------



## SysterMatic

Enfj <3


----------



## Devrim

ISTP,
Only they could be so bad ass


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp. Only them can put a redhead as avatar in an artistic pose


----------



## Noir

Isfj


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## Adena

Infj


----------



## WorldPeace

Very much ISFJ.


----------



## Victarion

Infj


----------



## 124567

^^INFP seems to fit.
^ISTP

Haha, posted at the same time! xD


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Acadia

^infp


----------



## WorldPeace

Isfj


----------



## Starflakes

INFP. I'm using my psychic powers. I don't even need to look at your signature. 

Edited to add: Your username is WorldPeace. That's pretty INFPish.


----------



## Ominously

Infj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xNFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## Neuroticon

Istp


----------



## disguise

INxP


----------



## Neuroticon

Infj


----------



## blood roots

inxj


----------



## Neuroticon

estp


----------



## Ominously

INTP (Nice avatar btw.)


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp


----------



## disguise

Estp


----------



## bleghc

IXTP, leaning towards INTP.


----------



## FlightlessBird

Infp


----------



## SysterMatic

Xntp


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Enfp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISTP. x)


----------



## Vanzell

Istp


----------



## FlightlessBird

Estp


----------



## Neuroticon

xNTJ


----------



## katsux

IxFP


----------



## TwinAnthos

ISFJ? Your pic is gorgeous.


----------



## leigha

Intj


----------



## Momentz

ixfp


----------



## Ominously

Hard to say.... ENXP?


----------



## westlose

Intp?


----------



## Levitar

I - anime fans are introverts more often than not
N - pictures prioritize aura over sensory attributes
F - sig picture conveys emotion
J - anime *list* indicates organization


----------



## Momentz

intp


----------



## Neuroticon

INxJ


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INxP


----------



## Levitar

Without looking at test results:
EN based on vibe of sig and avatar. Don't seem introverted, and do seem intuitive.
T - picture has a sort of pattern, as well as sig quote
P - more difficult to determine but just get a perceiver vibe

Looking at test results:
INFJ, maybe INTP


----------



## NTlazerman

Ehh... INFJ?


----------



## leigha

xSTP?


----------



## Neuroticon

Infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INTP with developed Fi


----------



## Ominously

Entp


----------



## Straystuff

infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## leigha

Istp


----------



## Momentz

infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp?


----------



## Trademark

intj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INxJ :tongue:


----------



## SysterMatic

Estp


----------



## Straystuff

Enfp for sure


----------



## Neuroticon

Infp


----------



## Pantali

xNxJ


----------



## Levitar

INFP. Weird how it wont let you type "INFP" and it just changes to "Infp", presumably to prevent CAPS ATTACKS. But on a personality forum, it's kinda ironic.


----------



## melancholy

Intp


----------



## backdrop12

INFP ......Just cause....wolf and furry and all that junk


----------



## Lakin

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## leigha

Intp?


----------



## Ominously

INFJ? Maybe...?


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp F;


----------



## Kate Bishop

istp


----------



## Neuroticon

Istp


----------



## westlose

Intj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Istj ^.^


----------



## SysterMatic

Enfj


----------



## Lakin

Infp


----------



## 124567

iNtP


----------



## Ominously

EsFP??


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj


----------



## Narcissus

ESxP


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISxJ ;p


----------



## Narcissus

I'd go mad if I went SJ, lol
Esfp? No... rather Enfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP or J I would guess


----------



## Ominously

INfJ ??


----------



## Narcissus

the avatar says INTP 
the pinky-pink signature text looks like E and F though


----------



## enitsirp

I/ent/fp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Avatar says something creative. ISFP maybe!


----------



## starwars

Umm ExxP?
Well....mine kind of already says it....but what would you say?


----------



## Momentz

intp


----------



## Narcissus

IxFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp F: You choose your avatars pretty well


----------



## Narcissus

as far as i remember most of my avatars are just band members 
INFP, from the very beginning you kind of seemed introverted to me so I can't get over that


----------



## SysterMatic

And elves using nivea D:!! *skip me* and I'm not an introvert for nutella's sake!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Vivid colours, would say F. Uh, ENFP.


----------



## Narcissus

hella ESFP 
or ISTP bc mechanics and that av kind of makes me think of cars


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP I think. Because why not.


----------



## Narcissus

Yay im the troll type <3

ExFP


----------



## StarFollowed

intp ))


----------



## Narcissus

ENFP like hell


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infj


----------



## leigha

Enfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Some kind of FJ. I'm going to go with INFJ just because this is the internet.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ESFP 4w3


----------



## Narcissus

Entp


----------



## Twitch

ENTP avatar.
INTJ photo.


----------



## Narcissus

INFx
most likely P


----------



## TwistedMuses

A quirk.
INFJ?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Could be any kind of IN, but I'm going with INTJ.


----------



## Son of Mercury

enitsirp said:


> I/ent/fp


ENFJ, though my first guess was xSFJ.


I checked your type after.I was close.


----------



## Narcissus

Intj?


----------



## dbmorpher

Intp, nice sig


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

intp


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Siggy looks ISFP
Avatar looks ISTP... and so does your profile pic!
I know your type, though, so that's just vibe.

No one's gonna guess mine. My signature is indecipherable.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

I honestly can't wrap my head around this, uh god... this is a hard guess. 

INFP.


----------



## Cora

Maybe ENTP?

You seem like a outgoing, imaginative, relaxed person to me 

Edit: Checked your profile now, at least I had the last 2 right..


----------



## Momentz

isfp


----------



## Sygma

Estp


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

entp?


----------



## deviantcode

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp.


----------



## knife

Isfp


----------



## TapudiPie

Infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## Glory

Infp


----------



## Narcissus

Enfp


----------



## westlose

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj


----------



## Ominously

Isfp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

ESFP? No offense, but that avatar kind of creeps me out.


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Narcissus

Judging by the avatar I'd have to say ENxP.


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## Narcissus

infp


----------



## zoibat

intj probably


----------



## Narcissus

ISFP? bc art.
well at least I was right about P


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

entp!!! ))


----------



## leigha

Enfp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

infp


----------



## Ominously

Estp. :?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Ominously said:


> Estp. :?


only 1 letter off.

INTP for you?


----------



## Narcissus

INxP
(that was to the person before this here ENTP)


----------



## TapudiPie

Intj


----------



## SysterMatic

Istp?


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

estp?


----------



## TapudiPie

Infp


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Isfp


----------



## Narcissus

Isfp


----------



## xForgottenOne

Enfp?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Estp/esfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intp


----------



## Blue Soul

Infj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Inxj


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Narcissus

INTx


----------



## xForgottenOne

Entp?


----------



## Narcissus

INTx. I'd actually bet on P.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons

Um. What type would be the most likely to walk around with a big orange flower for a collar??

Uhh... ENTP? Yeah I'm going to go with ENTP... :wink:


----------



## Narcissus

ENFP. Or an I. But a cuddly feeler for sure.


----------



## Wisteria

Entp


----------



## Narcissus

IxFP


----------



## cinnabun

intp.


----------



## Narcissus

Enfp :>


----------



## xForgottenOne

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Isfp


----------



## xForgottenOne

Infp


----------



## leigha

Ixfp?


----------



## Narcissus

INFJ ? ;-; Either that... or ENFP.


----------



## Ominously

ENTP .


----------



## leigha

Intj


----------



## cinnabun

Estp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp.


----------



## westlose

Intp


----------



## Narcissus

Isfp


----------



## xForgottenOne

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp, I don't know, everything screams INFP.


----------



## xForgottenOne

Isfp


----------



## The Hungry One

Infp


----------



## cinnabun

Isfp.


----------



## Ninjaws

Infj


----------



## Narcissus

Intj


----------



## Sygma

Intp ! sneaky pagan


----------



## Sygma

edit : le fu


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## animalfromthesea

xNTP !!!


----------



## KevinHeaven

IxFP


----------



## Wild

Intp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp with Se vibe?


----------



## Kaosrevolution

Infp?


----------



## Ninjaws

FOR THE EMPEROOOORRR!!

INTx because NERDS UNITE!


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Intj


----------



## xForgottenOne

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infj


----------



## xForgottenOne

infp


----------



## Narcissus

Infp


----------



## Recede

ENxP?


----------



## xForgottenOne

IxFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

iNFP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Estp


----------



## blood roots

enfx


----------



## Narcissus

INFx


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp.


----------



## Narcissus

Istj
tho' siggy says P


----------



## SysterMatic

Entj


----------



## hoobster4

Tricky. ESTP?


----------



## rosy

isfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## hoobster4

@rosy Close enough, haha


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfj


----------



## Narcissus

Istj


----------



## StarFollowed

intp!!! :dd 

<3 <3


----------



## Narcissus

And you keep ENTPing around!
(love your new name and avatar)


----------



## Deadly Decorum

isfp/infj


----------



## StarFollowed

Watcher of the Skies said:


> And you keep ENTPing around!
> (love your new name and avatar)


Thank you SO MUCH, @Watcher of the Skies!!!!  (Did I ever tell you I love your new name? ) I didn't…? Too bad. I'm telling you now!!! Hahahaha D You always have the best gifs and I love your signature!!! )) It's so funny!!! I <3 <3!!!!! D

Lots of <3 for you!!!


----------



## Narcissus

@hoopla
intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Spacentp - It's been extended to 17.


----------



## Narcissus

I am a wonder am I not?
Still think ISTJ but that's that unsettling Hannibal Lecter-esque feel from your av... grey minimalistic sig suggests some practical type anyways


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

You're the 8th wonder of the world, screw King Kong.
_It's Francis Underwood from House of Cards who I suspect is an ENTJ. _
Space(i)ntp again.


----------



## Narcissus

King Kong? Pfffff don't make me laugh
I see. Wellll ENTJ makes sense. Sometimes I forget my best friend is an ENTJ and then I remeber and I am scared
Okay so just for the sake of not repeating the same type I'll say ENTJ because there's no reason not to. say. so.


----------



## hoobster4

^intp ?


----------



## Narcissus

Enfp?


----------



## cinnabun

xNTP.


----------



## Kaosrevolution

Ninjaws said:


> FOR THE EMPEROOOORRR!!
> 
> INTx because NERDS UNITE!


Wo, someone knew my signature. More like Death to the false emperor bruh!

Also, INFP would be my guess for Rinnay above me


----------



## Narcissus

Intj right at the first glance


----------



## TapudiPie

Isfj


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp?


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Estp


----------



## Narcissus

xNFJ


----------



## RunForCover07

Intp.


----------



## Narcissus

Intp


----------



## TapudiPie

Accidently posted
Wrong thread


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ
because potato spirit


----------



## Narcissus

You're spooky too but more in an ENTP way

(got ninja'd but Axwell is still an ESTP to me so like u know yeah)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## xForgottenOne

Infp


----------



## cinnabun

Ixfp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infj


----------



## Superfluous

isfp


----------



## Golden Rose

enfp


----------



## TapudiPie

Screamin' bloody INFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## cinnabun

Esfp.


----------



## Ominously

ISFP... c:


----------



## Narcissus

INxP


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Devrim

I'd have to say ISFP,

I guess I associate a lot of fantasy creatures with the ability of my ISFP friends to create these fantastical worlds


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP - Landscape signature and fashion avatar, seems pretty isfp-ish.


----------



## Wisteria

istp...


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

infp


----------



## Dakris

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

INTP because Donnie Darko


----------



## cinnabun

intj.


----------



## Ninjaws

Ignoring health concerns (low Si) for temporary pleasure (Se), and a dreamy quality (Fi). xSFP.


----------



## StarFollowed

intj? ))


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

infp?


----------



## Narcissus

shy ENFP


----------



## ficsci

dang, I think I've seen you a lot though.... INTP?


----------



## cinnabun

infp.


----------



## Narcissus

Still enfp, there's always something about the fonts' colors that tell of an enfp when they're around @ficsci
Can't help it, these threads are damn fun


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## Narcissus

INTJ because that looks like some serious INTx nerdiness and your username has the letter J in it which is a very dumb way to guess one's type but I wouldn't be myself if I didn't do something stupid from time to time


----------



## Ninjaws

Watcher of the Skies said:


> INTJ because that looks like some serious INTx nerdiness and your username has the letter J in it which is a very dumb way to guess one's type but I wouldn't be myself if I didn't do something stupid from time to time


I really should turn down the nerd factor if I want to make this a bit harder..


----------



## cinnabun

I N T J

.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

uh. ESFP.


----------



## Ominously

E....S....F....p?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Such Kawaii.

INTP.


----------



## kiriosa

ESTP...maybe?


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## Ominously

Enfj...?


----------



## jjcu

Infp. Before seeing your signature.


----------



## idoh

esfp? he looks like he's wearing abercrombie


----------



## rosy

istp? Maybe, cats make me think of introverts mostly.


----------



## cinnabun

isfp.


----------



## StarFollowed

entp )

<3 <3 <3

(The red font!!!!!)


----------



## cinnabun

esfj .


----------



## Tranquility

Esfp.


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

infp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## Narcissus

INxj


----------



## westlose

Enfp


----------



## Ominously

Infj.


----------



## cinnabun

INTP.

(I'm amazed at the amount of ESFP's I seem to be getting)


----------



## bleghc

ExFP, slight preference of intuitive over sensing


----------



## Narcissus

Still INFP :>


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## kiriosa

ENTP, maybe...at least your avatar seems quite Ne, I think 

EDIT: Ooops, a bit too late haha


----------



## cinnabun

infj.


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

enfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Narcissus

the avatar says INTx, J for dat neat suit


----------



## Cataclysm

Enfj


----------



## Narcissus

xSFP


----------



## Wisteria

Intp


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## Cataclysm

Enfp


----------



## xForgottenOne

Isfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## Ominously

Intj.


----------



## Narcissus

INxP


----------



## 124567

Entp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istp


----------



## Narcissus

xNTJ


----------



## StarFollowed

xNTP!!


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Enfp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## Ominously

INFJ... or ISFP lol.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj


----------



## Zenobia Kael

intj


----------



## Narcissus

Infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ENTP. (with low fi tendencies)


----------



## Narcissus

Either an unhealthy ENFP or just an ENTP having a fun time


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Istp


----------



## Narcissus

ENxJ


----------



## Momentz

intp


----------



## xForgottenOne

infp


----------



## Wisteria

InxJ


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Infj.


----------



## Narcissus

INTx


----------



## Mr. Svante

Intj


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Enfp


----------



## Miharu

Infp


----------



## Mr. Svante

Infj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

hm type 5 is usually INTx. Your blue quote seems more Perceiving that Judging. INTP. (I get a NF feel from your name though.) <- this is @ Dark & Derisive
@Mr. Svante. ESTP.


----------



## Narcissus

Enfj? ;-;


----------



## Momentz

INTP signature, INFP avatar. 
INTP as a whole.


----------



## Narcissus

xSFP, methinks. Something artsy.


----------



## starwars

Umm, since it reminds me of batman, and I type batman as INFJ, I am thinking INFx, I guess we can go with INFJ

Well, Mine is posted but its not the _exact _type I am.


----------



## starwars

Oh, nvm it got taken off. Okay


----------



## HoldenCawffled

Star Wars is probably one of the most INTP things ever. So I'm going with INTP.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Infp infp infp


----------



## Narcissus

.....aaand, INFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp
remindz me of kate bush


----------



## starwars

HoldenCawffled said:


> Star Wars is probably one of the most INTP things ever. So I'm going with INTP.


Thats a lil bit accurate :laughing:


----------



## starwars

As for one person above me, Uhh some reason I am going with IxFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

starwars said:


> As for one person above me, Uhh some reason I am going with IxFJ.


IxFJ? Knight? Protector? 

You = intj


----------



## starwars

I dont know...Now I am thinking of SJ(The Guardians)
I feel so bad at this :laughing:


----------



## Sygma

istp, dat red light saber


----------



## Wisteria

? Intj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estp


----------



## Narcissus

Actually this new avatar is super SJ, hehe. I'd go with ESTJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp


----------



## Momentz

esfp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Infj


----------



## ShrekisLove

Intp


----------



## Lilxpie

Oh man my signature has already blown my cover. >.< 

But Shrek, I assume ENTP or INTP or an Intuitive Thinker of some sort. You meme lover.


----------



## Narcissus

Enfp.


----------



## jjcu

Enfj.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

I don't know if your right eye is visible or not. @@ 
ISFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfj


----------



## Narcissus

xNFJ avatar, siggy's one hell of an INTJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp


----------



## TheOddRhombus

esfj


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTP because unnecessarily difficult to read avatar.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entj


----------



## an absurd man

Extp


----------



## Ominously

xSTP avatar. INxJ siggy.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Estp


----------



## Narcissus

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Nice avatar paincakes! 

ENFP.


----------



## Sygma

Isfp


----------



## Rala

Infp?


----------



## desecrationsmile

Isfj


----------



## Rala

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfj


----------



## selena87

Intj/istp


----------



## starwars

xstp
She reminds me of black widow
(I think I said that before)


----------



## Sygma

Estp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Isfj


----------



## Sygma

Istj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Infp. You look like you love Fi.


----------



## Sygma

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Infp. You look like you love Fi.


get some sleep


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sygma said:


> get some sleep


Just did. Kthxbye


----------



## xForgottenOne

Estj?


----------



## VinnieB

ISFJ @xForgottenOne


----------



## VinnieB

Correct! I swear to god I didn't see your signature the first time. Waw.


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxxP. Leaning towards IxTP


----------



## Wisteria

xNTP


----------



## piano

so INFJ it hurts


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Sygma Infp
@i cant play the piano ISFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Entj


----------



## an absurd man

Estj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

While I am certain Littlefinger is an ENTJ, that one particular avatar is very Ne-driven. So ENTP


----------



## kiriosa

Estj


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Estp


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfj


----------



## Sava Saevus

She who dances with wolves.

ISFP


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Adena

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## The Doctor

Istp


----------



## angelfish

@The Dark Lord

INTP
the pun clinches it ^_^


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## The Doctor

Enfj


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

:O


----------



## Convex

Esfp.


----------



## The Doctor

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> :O


Sorry, what...?

@Convex ESTJ


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

Convex said:


> Esfp.


INFJ!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Esfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Obvious INTJ.


----------



## StarFollowed

infp


----------



## The Doctor

Very INFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## bleghc

Stiiilll going with INFP. Maybe ISFJ too.


----------



## Wisteria

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfj


----------



## Sygma

Estp


----------



## The Doctor

Entp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Some SJ type


----------



## The Doctor

Enfj


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

INFx


----------



## AlanMonTap

Estp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Intj


----------



## westlose

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## The Doctor

Istp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infj


----------



## AzuriteCat

ISTP. A rather amused ISTP.


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Estj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Estj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

xntx


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFx.


----------



## leigha

Infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp.


----------



## Son of Mercury

Estj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfj


----------



## anaraqueen

infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj as ever


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfj


----------



## bleghc

pp: jfc enfp af 
a: xnfj? 
s: enfp (disregarding the mbti type and enneagram)

enfp overall


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISFx


----------



## Hughwatemate

Isfj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Estj


----------



## Ausserirdische

100th post! 

INFJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Omg i love that movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Entp.


----------



## Sygma

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Hahah, ENTP.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Avatar's INTJ af, but I'm going with ENFP because of the sig and profile pic.


----------



## westlose

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP. didn't cheat.

:shocked:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I cannot unsee that you're an INTJ, but since my last guess was ESTJ, I'll go with ISTJ.


----------



## an absurd man

Intj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTP or maybe ENTP.


----------



## Wisteria

Isfp


----------



## bleghc

Avatar INFJ af. Nonexistent signature. Profile pic seems INFP.

Gonna guess INFP.


----------



## Wisteria

you were close! ^ENxP, probably an FP though because your avatar


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

ixfp


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Isfp


----------



## KingAndrew

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

ENTJ 'cuz Cartman.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

NuclearKiller42 said:


> ENTJ 'cuz Cartman.


xxNP
George Orwell is an INFP, your avatar seems xNTP and the GIF in your signature seems ENxP. idk


----------



## Sava Saevus

Esfj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Esfj


lol no
infj?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Hmm, King Joffrey choking, now that's a sight I like.

ENTJ.


----------



## bleghc

Istp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ExFP


----------



## Sygma

Istp


----------



## Wisteria

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Isfp


----------



## Adena

Esfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

IxxJ


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

INxP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Scarlet Eyes said:


> INxP


xsfj?


----------



## Wisteria

Enfp


----------



## an absurd man

Infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intj


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENxP


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Infj


infj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISFx


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Istp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Faerie Fragments That Shine said:


> infp


ixfp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Enfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP just because the guy in the picture somehow reminds me of Roy Khan.


----------



## Ominously

Ixfp.


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Istp


----------



## Momentz

entp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The happy-go-lucky ESFP.

Not the tsundere kind.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESTx


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## JungianTrip

Enfp


----------



## allergy

infj


----------



## Ninjaws

ISTJ. So goddamn dry.


----------



## The Doctor

Entj


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## The Doctor

INFP because you sound exactly like my friend who is an INFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INTx


----------



## OffTheBooks

Intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Estp


----------



## Chompy

I would say INFP probably. 

How about me?


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Wisteria

SP for sure, maybe ISxP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INFx


----------



## westlose

Intj


----------



## Blindspots

Infj


----------



## The Doctor

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intj


----------



## Mamoru

istp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ExTP


----------



## Cataclysm

Esfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## overlordofpizza

ESTJ avatar
I/ESTP username
ISFP signature

I'll roll them all into ISTP


----------



## The Doctor

Istj


----------



## overlordofpizza

Intj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​I'd say INTx, but your sig is pretty INTP to me.


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## The Doctor

Istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istj


----------



## Sefii

Esfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Cupcakes: ESFJ. Your avatar and signature have a sexual feel, which I associate with ESFJs. The guy in your signature is black, which I associate with ENFJs, but I don't want to stereotype.

Sefii: INTP. Your avatar is ISTP-like but with a more intuitive look to it.


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## Sefii

IStj


----------



## KevinHeaven

I get an xSTP vibe 

Wow the vibe is the opposite always


----------



## Sefii

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Cupcakes: ESFJ. Your avatar and signature have a sexual feel, which I associate with ESFJs. The guy in your signature is black, which I associate with ENFJs, but I don't want to stereotype.
> 
> Sefii: INTP. Your avatar is ISTP-like but with a more intuitive look to it.


This whole ne/fe/si thing usually go over my head, still thanks. ;P
@KevinHeaven Pure INFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

KevinHeaven: Your avatar's expression reminds me of an ISFP on meth.

Sefii: Wth, I'll go with ISTP this time.


----------



## KevinHeaven

LOL I'm pure!  

INFP on cocaine


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

KevinHeaven said:


> LOL I'm pure!
> 
> INFP on cocaine


isfp, you're lana literally:starbucks:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your avatar makes me think of an ESFJ, but you signature makes me think of an ESxP, so ESFP.


----------



## Sefii

@anony231 Entp who lost the mind in midway.
@TetsuoShima Enfj


----------



## KevinHeaven

Maybe ENFP  Im not good at this haha 

PLOT TWIST: I'm Lana


----------



## KevinHeaven

Oh we have two ninjas here to deal with. 

INFP lost their diary look in ur avatar xD

ISTP who is going on a ride ;P


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

IDK who Lana is, but if people say she's an ISFP, sure, you're an ISFP.


----------



## Sefii

@KevinHeaven I'm Enfp  
@TetsuoShima I'll go for Infj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

KevinHeaven said:


> Maybe ENFP  Im not good at this haha
> 
> PLOT TWIST: I'm Lana


if I'm ENFP, I can be nathan young then! @Sefii, thanks for the compliment:love_heart:you're probs istp
and @Tetsuo shina infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Sefii said:


> @KevinHeaven I'm Enfp
> @TetsuoShima I'll go for Infj


really? you don't seem enfp at the first glance


----------



## KevinHeaven

^^ INFP who hasn't experience LDR yet  
^ ENFP so random they decided to pick an xSTP avatar JK


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

KevinHeaven said:


> Double post stupid me


lol i always do that too
someone typed you as estp :whoa:


----------



## KevinHeaven

anony231 said:


> lol i always do that too
> someone typed you as estp :whoa:


what where?!?!?

saw it. Lol I got a million soul. In school im a nerd, at parties I'm a crazy kid, then I become a poet, then at night when I am depressed I become a philosopher, I will wake up and draw.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Esfj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intj


----------



## Swelly

INTJ lmao


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Entp


----------



## Sefii

Paranoid intp


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp  <3


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp


----------



## Sygma

Enfj


----------



## SysterMatic

Estj


----------



## Sygma

Enfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Entp.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istj, 100% istj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp!


----------



## Blue Soul

@Axwell ISTP.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp


----------



## MNiS

INFJ. o_0


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp.
why??
glasto!


----------



## MNiS

-_-

ESFP for the cupcake bruver. :victorious:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ESFP for the Glasto lover!


----------



## fuliajulia

ENTJ (reveling in his newly acquired universe)


----------



## Grandalf

enfj


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estp for Saul Goodman.


----------



## Sygma

Embrace your Saul Goodman.


----------



## MNiS

Definitely an ISFP/J. Without a doubt. :smile:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp lulz


----------



## MNiS

ESFP for the lulz.


----------



## Sygma

MNiS said:


> Definitely an ISFP/J. Without a doubt. :smile:


Oh ?

Enfp !


----------



## MNiS

Sygma said:


> Oh ?
> 
> Enfp !


Yes, that I am of certainty.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Glasto!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp


----------



## Sefii

Infj


----------



## Momentz

Some kind of SP.


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfj


----------



## Sefii

Android


----------



## OffTheBooks

Enfj


----------



## Sefii

Neon


----------



## Sygma

enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​xNFJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj lol


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

ExFP


----------



## AuroraSwan

Entp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp


----------



## Communal Soap

Enfj


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfj


----------



## StarFollowed

Enfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Enfp


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

intp


----------



## bleghc

Isfp/infj


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Isfp/infj












You, xNFP (cute siggy :3)


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

SofiaDarkO said:


> You, xNFP (cute siggy :3)


infx?


----------



## KevinHeaven

ENFP ... ESFP... someone popular and friendly


----------



## Ausserirdische

This avatar gave me a seizure.

ESFP


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp


----------



## MissMo

Istj


----------



## TrueLies

Enfj


----------



## Aulredigon

Esfj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Hai **sustained wink with open mouth**

INTP


----------



## Aulredigon

Hai babe! 
:tongue: ENTP


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

xNTJ


----------



## StarFollowed

AlanMonTap said:


> Infj.


No Fe for me.:tongue2:

Intj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Melting Locks said:


> No Fe for me.:tongue2:
> 
> Intj.


No fe?! And you like ppl who want to hug bugs ^^ Then strong Fi-Ne ^^

INFP

But tbh your vibe to me is INFx more leaning towards J.


----------



## StarFollowed

WikiRevolution said:


> No fe?! And you like ppl who want to hug bugs ^^ Then strong Fi-Ne ^^
> 
> INFP
> 
> But tbh your vibe to me is INFx more leaning towards J.


Hugging bugs is something I would do because they are lonely and aren't treated very fairly.

:laughing:

No Fe whatsoever. My vibe is infp through and through.


----------



## Chompy

Well this was made slightly easy, INFP. Although ISFP was another thought I had.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfj


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp.


----------



## fuliajulia

ISTJ not knowing what to do with himself on a snow day. :kitteh:


----------



## Wisteria

SP or INFP


----------



## Glory

Isfp


----------



## Apple Pine

Intp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Intj


----------



## Sinister

infj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Estj


----------



## Chompy

intp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp?


----------



## Sinister

intj


----------



## Wisteria

Isfp


----------



## an absurd man

Infj.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entj.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Enfj.


----------



## Sava Saevus

intj


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Enfp


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ posing as an ESTP wannabe :tongue:


----------



## Ninjaws

ISFP for some reason. The avatar has that weary vibe to it.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ninjaws said:


> ISFP for some reason. The avatar has that weary vibe to it.


And somehow that correlates to ISFP?

I'm inclined to say ISTP from your avatar.


----------



## Ninjaws

Dark and Derisive said:


> And somehow that correlates to ISFP?
> 
> I'm inclined to say ISTP from your avatar.


I relate it to ISFP since I relate it to someone staring into the distance with a weary expression. Think the expression of Kenzo Tenma.


----------



## Chompy

Entj.


----------



## baby blue me

Infj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Isfp

Ninja'd: INTP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intj


----------



## TimeWillTell

INxJ


----------



## overlordofpizza

Estp


----------



## fuliajulia

Estp


----------



## an absurd man

ESxP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intp


----------



## overlordofpizza

IxTP


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Isfp


----------



## sometimes

Intj


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Isfj


----------



## Sygma

Istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

eStP


----------



## vforverification

istp


----------



## vforverification

oops double post.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Entp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

e/istp. ^^


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Enfp


----------



## shameless

Infp


----------



## PandaBoo

Intj


----------



## Sinister

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

xNTJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 5w4 > 9w1 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## MistSword

entj


----------



## 124567

Istj


----------



## TimeWillTell

ExTJ


----------



## Future2Future

ENxP


----------



## overlordofpizza

Intp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Entp.


----------



## Enygmatic

Entj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## 124567

Intj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Incredibly Nice Face Job


----------



## 124567

WikiRevolution said:


> Incredibly Nice Face Job


:laughin: What do you meaaaaaaaaan ENTP :hugs:


----------



## fuliajulia

Infj


----------



## an absurd man

Intj


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFP :tongue:


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## overlordofpizza

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ 5w6 > 3w4 > 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## kathi

definitely INTJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

esFP for the girl

INTP the guy


----------



## mightynim

esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 8w9 with a strong 9 wing sp/sx


----------



## Grandalf

xntp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

JA Grey said:


> xntp


intp because that avatar is too ti for me to handle


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP because randomness and lack of Fe


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Sygma said:


> Intp


estp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

I to the S to the F to the P.


----------



## Tsubaki

INTP
That avatar alone makes it clear XD


----------



## Lunaena

ENTJ type 8


----------



## TwistedMuses

Infj. 4.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

TwistedMuses said:


> Infj. 4.


Fi/Te Si/Ne sp/sx


----------



## December Flower

ISFP 9w8


----------



## Lunaena

ENFP 3w2


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 4w5 > 5w4 > 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Noctis

Istp


----------



## Son of Mercury

E.S.T.P, though my initial intuitive guess was INTJ, then a quick switch to INFP, but settling with ESTP purely based on your avy.


----------



## Noctis

Entj based upon your pic


----------



## Noctis

Son of Mercury said:


> E.S.T.P, though my initial intuitive guess was INTJ, then a quick switch to INFP, but settling with ESTP purely based on your avy.


I might be ISTP as I can do the full on or full off thing. I am very sparse with words and can be seen as rude my others. However I can get to the point when fully on.


----------



## bleghc

You actually come off as an ISFP. Your Myers-Briggs and Enneagram type are a less common combination but a possibility nonetheless. I usually associate - at least, that dark vibe coming off what I'm assuming to be a band to Fi. ISFPs' I generally associate being more interested in music as well. The colors involved don't come off flashy color-wise but they do find a captivating way to attract attention. I can see 3w4 potentially being in your tritype and if not, being your core. Right now, I could potentially see an ISFP 3w4 sp/sx. But how you "vibe" in terms of what you say on the forums from first impression seem to go further away from that direction. I have no evidential information to think otherwise, from 6w5 that is, but just from everything except for your responses, yeah - 3w4.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Your chicken needs some more practice in ploe dancing. 

ENFP because avatar seems Ne and giving of some feeler vibes.


----------



## westlose

Feeler type, and probably Fe because of the signature. ENFJ maybe?


----------



## Sygma

Intj ?


----------



## TimeWillTell

intj!! Let's FIGHT! <3


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Revolution sounds Ni, you sitting there all alone seems I and you dont seem cold so yeah, Im just going for INFJ although I know thats wrong.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grain of Sugar said:


> Revolution sounds Ni, you sitting there all alone seems I and you dont seem cold so yeah, Im just going for INFJ although I know thats wrong.


It's really beauTifully said, but I m Not Feeling Jeopardized!


----------



## Derse Dreamer

come across as an ESxP. :]


----------



## Ausserirdische

ENFx


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Your signature gives it away Evil stare and space men though -> INTJ.


----------



## TheRedKnight

ESFP..? I'm getting a strong ExFP vibe.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxTP or IxTJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

What is this green weapon of death ENTP?


----------



## WhoIsJake

@WikiRevolution

XNTP All the way ya jokester











Hmm what am I?


----------



## Sygma

Intj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfj


----------



## an absurd man

Intj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

INTP with a developed Fe lmao :]


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Something with a powerful Se... xSTP I guess.


----------



## Cataclysm

You have to be an INFP


----------



## an absurd man

ISFP



Derse Dreamer said:


> INTP with a developed Fe lmao :]


Fe is literally my least developed function when I take a cognitive function test. :laughing:


----------



## Hidden from Sight

I'm guessing INTP


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISTP. nein doubt :]


an absurd man said:


> ISFP
> 
> 
> 
> Fe is literally my least developed function when I take a cognitive function test. :laughing:


My bad! Alas, my lord, my vibes have failed me xD


----------



## an absurd man

Derse Dreamer said:


> ISTP. nein doubt :]
> 
> 
> My bad! Alas, my lord, my vibes have failed me xD


I recommend Ni for improving your vibrashuns. 

xNFP for you


----------



## TimeWillTell

intp. Lovely avatar


----------



## Beyond_B

wikirevolution said:


> intp. Lovely avatar


extp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Istp


----------



## Bunny

Avatar, username and siggy show INFP to me


----------



## TimeWillTell

I would've said ISFP, you probably need fireglasses... ISTP, go figure out how to make some


----------



## Beyond_B

@Wytch Intj @WikiRevolution still EXTp to me


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Beyond_B I take back my earlier judgment of ISFP. I'm going to say INFP 9w1 > 4w5 > 6w5 so/sp


----------



## Beyond_B

Ire said:


> @Beyond_B I take back my earlier judgment of ISFP. I'm going to say INFP 9w1 > 4w5 > 6w5 so/sp


I see, i appreciate you taking it seriously.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infp


----------



## Beyond_B

@Ire your profile pic, ISTP 
signature ENTP it's hard to say


----------



## Beyond_B

@Ziggy Stardust INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yuki? INTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ 8w9 > 3w4 > 5w6 so/sp, albeit this is just based on the avatar


----------



## fuliajulia

ENTP, but your 9ness does give you a different vibe than most.


----------



## an absurd man

Some TJ... ExTJ because you have an air of self-assuredness.



Ire said:


> INTJ 8w9 > 3w4 > 5w6 so/sp, albeit this is just based on the avatar


Why do you think I'm ENTP?


----------



## marblecloud95

Esp lsd


----------



## pearlshire19

Esfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Intj


----------



## 124567

Yeah donkey doesn't exactly look clever but I get an ENTP vibe :crazy:


----------



## Chompy

Infp?


----------



## The Hammer

INFx


----------



## bleghc

INTP. Maybe it's because of the Sherlock vibe I'm getting.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 5w4 > 9w8 > 4w5 so/sx


----------



## Bunny

ENTJ 6w7


----------



## The Hammer

Hella Rad Trash said:


> INTP. Maybe it's because of the Sherlock vibe I'm getting.


I mistyped as that once . I added a signature so maybe that could give you an extra clue.


----------



## The Hammer

Infp?


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## fuliajulia

Intj


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maedalaane

Totes ESFP.


----------



## Bunny

ISFJ 8w7


----------



## MaggieMay

Intp?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## atarulum

Istj


----------



## TimeWillTell

intp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Entp >_>


----------



## Xyte

istj


----------



## GoGirl786

Intp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Entj


----------



## GoGirl786

Entp.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Intj.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

intp


----------



## TimeWillTell

*estp or Ni dom making fun of Se *


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Entp.


----------



## Tsubaki

Istj


----------



## GoGirl786

Enfp.


----------



## Tsubaki

INTJ... although I also considered INFP XD


----------



## 124567

CAPS LOCK. XNFP :kitteh:

@WikiRevolution Then let someone else type me


----------



## TimeWillTell

Edit : Okay, please skip me & type LoveLady. 

* *





Some sort of NF, and I d say INFP again. Just a vibe ^^


----------



## fuliajulia

@LoveLady INFP (especially with you quote)


----------



## GoGirl786

Infp.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Spooky INFP


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Infj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 4w3 > 1w9 > 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Jippa Jonken

Istp


----------



## silent_kill

ISFJ - so hard to guess loll..


----------



## fuliajulia

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

INxJ...going for T.


----------



## silent_kill

Enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

ENFP

Oh dammit ninja'd.

INxJ


----------



## bleghc

Gonna defy the rules and make a guess based off of vibe from your posts a bit more. ESFJ 9w1 so/sp.

EDIT: Whore ninja'ed yet again. Person above - INFP 9w1/5w4 so/sx.


----------



## silent_kill

ENFP cute ghost.


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

I would guess INFP


----------



## silent_kill

Intj


----------



## Apple Pine

Perfect pic. I guess Ni dom. And as that's a female, I'd guess INFJ over INTJ.


----------



## atarulum

Intp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

xSTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ESTx


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ESTx


esxp


----------



## Owtoo

I'm thinking INTJ for some reason...


----------



## desecrationsmile

INFP for sure


----------



## Owtoo

desecrationsmile said:


> INFP for sure


Congratulations, you are the first person who has correctly guessed my type on this forum


----------



## desecrationsmile

Mattias said:


> Congratulations, you are the first person who has correctly guessed my type on this forum


I have a friend INFP and she draws similar photos to your avatar.


----------



## Bunny

Not much to go by so, I'll stick with ENTP.


----------



## Owtoo

desecrationsmile said:


> I have a friend INFP and she draws similar photos to your avatar.


Oh ok  That was drawn by my sister, also an INFP.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Isfp


----------



## atarulum

Ist9


----------



## Bunny

ISTJ

I was skipped -_-


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Esfp


----------



## atarulum

Intj


----------



## fuliajulia

Both your avatar and username are mildly confusing and have no aesthetic... ISTJ


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Esfp


----------



## candycane75

Infj


----------



## Nick_

Esfp


----------



## Bunny

xNTJ 8w9 sx/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Still makes me think INFJ... or at least Se-Ni. Your profile picture makes me think NF too somehow, so...

Then I see you type as ISTP, so whoops.

Or maybe ENFJ would fit better. :V


----------



## Lucyyy

INFJ or INFP?


----------



## fuliajulia

INFJ (weird thing, I know an ENFJ who wears a different Halloween themed t-shirt every day of October...)


----------



## Everlea

...esfp?


----------



## bender477

istp


----------



## atarulum

Entj


----------



## fuliajulia

isfj (there's a part of myself that always wants to hug isfjs)


----------



## bleghc

cake said:


> I was gonna guess infj, but then i miss clicked on your spoiler alert, so... ill still go with my original infj guess >.>
> even though i know lol


*DICSLAIMER:* _Proceeding paragraph consists of a self-typing which isn't directly relevant to the post I'm quoting from nor would it be anything anyone would give a shit about._ 


* *




Yeah - I contemplated upon the possibility of myself as ISFJ for around five minutes and decided that regardless of the high probability I probably wasn't, I still found comfort into abiding by the expectation that after changing my type to ISFJ, someone - regardless of how much time it took, would know me adequately enough to question why I typed the way I did as means to make themselves feel like they have any capacity for caring in which then, I'd burden them with the obligation of reading my typing and questioning on thoughts in which then, I'd wait for a subjective confirmation that I probably definitely wasn't an ISFJ and go back to INFP feeling even more secure than I had been before, even with the realization at some point some time, I'd probably check back on ISFJ as a possibility because _possibilities_.



@therandomsciencegirl An INFJ attempting to look more badass than the melon collie pieces of adorable kitten piss-drinking fucks they know in their hearts they are.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## cake

Savage Snowflake said:


> *DICSLAIMER:* _Proceeding paragraph consists of a self-typing which isn't directly relevant to the post I'm quoting from nor would it be anything anyone would give a shit about._
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - I contemplated upon the possibility of myself as ISFJ for around five minutes and decided that regardless of the high probability I probably wasn't, I still found comfort into abiding by the expectation that after changing my type to ISFJ, someone - regardless of how much time it took, would know me adequately enough to question why I typed the way I did as means to make themselves feel like they have any capacity for caring in which then, I'd burden them with the obligation of reading my typing and questioning on thoughts in which then, I'd wait for a subjective confirmation that I probably definitely wasn't an ISFJ and go back to INFP feeling even more secure than I had been before, even with the realization at some point some time, I'd probably check back on ISFJ as a possibility because _possibilities_.


ahahahhaaha i <3 it. INFP was going to be my 2nd guess btw. 

@Nick_ entj


----------



## bender477

enfp


----------



## aquasoul

Entp


----------



## piano

heathers seems like the type of movie that would appeal mainly to INFPs, so INFP


----------



## fuliajulia

Stop turning my brain inside out with the Ne in your siggy ENFP!


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ziggy Stardust said:


> Enfp


enfp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

ENTp


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ExTJ


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxFP


----------



## bleghc

That scrutinizing Te glance... would've went with INTJ for that but all else suggests Ji. Might be thinking of Ti because you vaguely remind me of @Narcissus. Color scheme and text of your signature, I'd assume. But, sticking with Fi. INFP.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

istj


----------



## Narcissus

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Avatar makes me think ISTJ. (Although profile picture makes me think STP more...)


----------



## cake

infp


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Istp


----------



## atarulum

Infj


----------



## Naturely truthfull

i bet non off ya can gues mine


----------



## Naturely truthfull

infj


----------



## GoGirl786

Infp.


----------



## cake

Entp


----------



## Enygmatic

Enfp


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp... a lotta fi/si


----------



## cake

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESFP 6w7...just a guess


----------



## aquasoul

intj


----------



## atarulum

Estp 8w7


----------



## lithium394

enfj


----------



## pucks

isfp


----------



## atarulum

lithium394 said:


> enfj


How do you know
Sneaky entp ti subtype


----------



## Bunny

Esfj


----------



## atarulum

Jisfp


----------



## Bunny

Isfj


----------



## overlordofpizza

Istp


----------



## TheRedKnight

Istp


----------



## desecrationsmile

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## Retsu

istp


----------



## overlordofpizza

.isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj.


----------



## GoGirl786

Estj


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Intj.


----------



## GoGirl786

Intp.


----------



## Katealaina

Isfp


----------



## overlordofpizza

Entj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Entj


----------



## irrelephant

Intj.


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Gossip Goat

Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Gossip Goat INTP or ISFJ with strong Ti 

6w5 > 9w8 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## MisterPerfect

Esfj


----------



## StarFollowed

Double post.


----------



## StarFollowed

Intj


----------



## Gossip Goat

Ire said:


> @Gossip Goat INTP or ISFJ with strong Ti
> 
> 6w5 > 9w8 > 3w4 sp/so


I don't know how much thought you gave to this, but I think you're very spot on.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Intj?


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTP.

But I suck at typing...


----------



## overlordofpizza

. ENTP

That signature.


----------



## Napkin

ENTP

Type my Vault Boy pls


----------



## Bitterself

Estp


----------



## Napkin

Intp


----------



## atarulum

Esfj


----------



## TimeWillTell

I d wildly guess INFJ.


----------



## IAmBored

Entp/j


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp


----------



## xXMariahXx

@WikiRevolution
ENTP ))


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> infj


ENTP 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Definitely,

INFJ!


----------



## Chompy

ENTJ maybe?


----------



## IAmBored

Enfp


----------



## desecrationsmile

idk


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp, maybe


----------



## kiriosa

Entp, for sure


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Demoiselle Dys INFJ 3w4 > 5w4 > 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## aquasoul

Entj


----------



## Devrim

Looks simple and understated,
Introspective,
Nostalgic but sill mysterious.

I would say ISFJ Type 4w3


----------



## kiriosa

esfj, I'd say


----------



## Szebora

Infj


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

enxp


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj, enchanté


----------



## FlightlessBird

Istj ??


----------



## TimeWillTell

entp


----------



## Bitterself

Entj


----------



## kiriosa

intp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi-Ne, INFP


----------



## piano

INTJ duh


----------



## Devrim

Oddly enough I'd have to say ENTP ^.^


----------



## TimeWillTell

I'd say INFJ.


----------



## piano

strong ISTP vibes


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

intj?


----------



## piano

spot on! IxFP for you


----------



## Bitterself

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Eluid Sade INTP of some sort


----------



## Bitterself

Why does everyone think I'm an INTP? ^INTJ


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

IxFP


----------



## kiriosa

isfp


----------



## inregardstomyself

Enfp


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## GoGirl786

Entp.


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Apple Pine

Istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

entp, based on tritype and username


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## TheRedKnight

Entp


----------



## ImanIman

Infp


----------



## GoGirl786

Infp.


----------



## ImanIman

Intp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## fuliajulia

INFP (dangit, now I want to hug your melancholy Ne)


----------



## atarulum

Thanatesque said:


> Intj


Why is that


----------



## Gorgon

atarulum said:


> Why is that


Mostly based on vibes. I can see an INTJ having that quote in his/her signature.


----------



## atarulum

Mostly based on vibes. I can see an INTJ having that quote in his/her signature.

That was clever


----------



## inregardstomyself

therandomsciencegirl said:


> INFP (dangit, now I want to hug your melancholy Ne)


Lol, at first I was like "INFP" for you, but then i was like "hmm idk the girl in her avatar looks very INFJ to me...but don't be ridiculous, just because the girl in the avatar looks like an INFJ, doesn't mean _she's_ an INFJ...so we'll just say INFx, yeah..."

And then I looked at your signature and I was like oh ah welp lol.


----------



## inregardstomyself

inregardstomyself said:


> Lol, at first I was like "INFP" for you, but then i was like "hmm idk the girl in her avatar looks very INFJ to me...but don't be ridiculous, just because the girl in the avatar looks like an INFJ, doesn't mean _she's_ an INFJ...so we'll just say INFx, yeah..."
> 
> And then I looked at your signature and I was like oh ah welp lol.


EDIT: Tbh I'm not even sure why I think your avatar looks like an INFJ. What does an INFJ even look like? She doesn't look like any of the INFJ's I know...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@atarulum ISFJ 9w1 > 6w7 > 3w4 sp/so

@inregardstomyself _The Great Gatsby_ is one of my favorite books of all time. Never seen the Baz Luhrmann version but the 1974 one is atrociously boring. 

I'd venture to guess ENFP for some strange, indiscernible reason. 739 I suppose on the Enneagram.


----------



## inregardstomyself

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @atarulum ISFJ 9w1 > 6w7 > 3w4 sp/so
> 
> @inregardstomyself _The Great Gatsby_ is one of my favorite books of all time. Never seen the Baz Luhrmann version but the 1974 one is atrociously boring.
> 
> I'd venture to guess ENFP for some strange, indiscernible reason. 739 I suppose on the Enneagram.


Interestingly enough I hated the book until I watched the Baz Luhrmann movie. Idk, I guess Leo made it more intriguing to me? And once I was finally able to connect with the character, I could go back and actually think about the themes in the book.

And dangit, I knew as I was typing that my Ne was coming out too strong xD ESFJ 

Pleeeeeeeease tell me you're an ENTJ omg


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

inregardstomyself said:


> Interestingly enough I hated the book until I watched the Baz Luhrmann movie. Idk, I guess Leo made it more intriguing to me? And once I was finally able to connect with the character, I could go back and actually think about the themes in the book.
> 
> And dangit, I knew as I was typing that my Ne was coming out too strong xD ESFJ
> 
> Pleeeeeeeease tell me you're an ENTJ omg


What makes you think ENTJ, if I may ask?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Infj.


----------



## fuliajulia

def Ti dom, but could your consistent underlying theme point to tert Ni? the world may never know



inregardstomyself said:


> EDIT: Tbh I'm not even sure why I think your avatar looks like an INFJ. What does an INFJ even look like? She doesn't look like any of the INFJ's I know...


I think it's the "I'm so deep" vibe combined with Fe undertones... or maybe I'm an INFJ overthinking it, what a surprise ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## inregardstomyself

Despotic Nepotist said:


> What makes you think ENTJ, if I may ask?


Your avatar picture gives off the vibe of power and control (an essence I usually associate with ENTJ).
The quote of yours in your signature sounds Ni-Te to me..idk controlled, objective, and strategic...again what I'd associate with ENTJ

My next guess would be INxJ. Either way, the overall vibe I get from you is Ni paired with some sort of thinking function (Ni-Ti can come out quite strongly in male INFJ's).

Watch as you end up being something random like ESFP (though which would still have Te-Ni...)


----------



## inregardstomyself

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I think it's the "I'm so deep" vibe combined with Fe undertones... or maybe I'm an INFJ overthinking it, what a surprise ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Lol no I think you're right
Something about the smile and the look in her eyes hints at a controlled, subtle curiosity (idk why but I guess "controlled" is the word I associate with Ni...)


----------



## surrealrain

Intj


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Intp


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

atarulum said:


> I am surprised that you said exfp of some sort infj 4w3


haha I am surprised you said INFJ xD
Tip: One letter wrong only ;P
@Serpent, INTJ


----------



## desecrationsmile

I was ignored. So I edited my post. Someone already guessed the person above me but skipped over me in doing so. Well...this is awkward.


----------



## atarulum

Demoiselle Dys said:


> haha I am surprised you said INFJ xD
> Tip: One letter wrong only ;P
> 
> @Serpent, INTJ


I go with gut feeling and isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

but previously thought of intp you did. that why?

lil red devil it is. but defected from hell it did, in a teenage adolescent puberty rebellion, an ENTP is.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

flourine said:


> but previously thought of intp you did. that why?
> 
> lil red devil it is. but defected from hell it did, in a teenage adolescent puberty rebellion, an ENTP is.


I answered there. It's a hard exercise 
http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/414650-guess-type-based-vibe-641.html#post24445921

BBB: ESTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

intelligbly whatever, spelling don't give two damns about, possibility of an intj it is.

stan being a genius, only he can do such things, overthrow mister satan, he could.
type me based on profile picture, no one hopefully do that.


----------



## Fire Away

^Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@TopCatLSD ENTP 8 so/sx


----------



## Fire Away

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @TopCatLSD ENTP 8 so/sx


eww did you just call me an ENTP?

^Your an INFP 6w5


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

enfp


----------



## Fire Away

^!sfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ 8w7


----------



## Rafiki

INFP 9w1


----------



## RaisinKG

an ISFP must've made that tasty gingerbread tree... mmm......

*munch* *munch* *chomp*


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Infp


----------



## fuliajulia

Intj


----------



## Worriedfunction

Enfp


----------



## candycane75

INTP 5w4 @Worriedfunction


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isfp


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

^enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## Suda Stoiko

Infj


----------



## PandaBoo

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

yay, a fox it reminds me of family! isfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJ 

GUESS ME! 

 Means someone going to read my profile. I just updated it.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Enfp


----------



## candycane75

If I were to guess without looking at sig, I would go with INTP 5w4.


----------



## RaisinKG

ahhhh nostalgia... infp...


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj 

guess me!


----------



## Jna0rao

Infp


----------



## Jna0rao

oh no, wrong one.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Jna0rao said:


> oh no, wrong one.


Wrong what? 

INFP


----------



## Jna0rao

MisterPerfect said:


> Wrong what?
> 
> INFP


I was looking at the wrong page.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Istp


----------



## SystemEater

isfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

systemeater said:


> isfp


intp


----------



## RaisinKG

fancy costume esfp!

also why N over S for my avatar? is it because of the dreamy, idealistic to a fault look in her eyes?


----------



## Hei

Your avatar has that nerdy and cute INFP INTP feel


----------



## candycane75

Enfj


----------



## aquasoul

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

two lovers together...

one is dazing off into the INFP sunset, the other with a ISFJ concern for them.



> Your avatar has that nerdy and cute INFP INTP feel


F over T because of the smile and adorable ditzy look? INTPs can still be known for being cute and awkward, and especially nerdy even when young.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

I agree with someone's comment about your^ avatar.

It has this really cutesy INTP/INFP feel

however, I feel strongly about it being an INFP lol


----------



## RaisinKG

Everybody is ESFP!


----------



## compulsiverambler

Mantra said:


> Esfp


Haha, I wish! They have all the fun.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

infj


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

infj


----------



## Super Luigi

French type
:tongue:

Okay... infp


----------



## RaisinKG

i heard you like INTJs


----------



## Mange

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP trying to act badass


----------



## Super Luigi

flourine said:


> i heard you like INTJs


I could never generalize about whether or not I like all people of the same type.
That leaves no room for individuality. There have been some INTJs that I like a lot and we get along great. We both each other nicely. There are other INTJs that are dicks so I get them out of my life.


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJ 

Guess me!


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps a type 1 INTP.


----------



## Super Luigi

Yeah I was already going with some sort of Ni-dom then I saw your avatar, which confirms it.
You don't have a signature to evaluate.


----------



## RaisinKG

srsly i don't see INTJness in my avatar but u do! tingles my curiosity it does!


----------



## Super Luigi

I meant MisterPerfect, not you silly.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Worriedfunction said:


> Isfp


You must have been looking at someone else's avatar. Mine is the crude MS Paint monstrosity to the left that any ISFP would be ashamed to admit responsibility for. :wink:


----------



## Worriedfunction

compulsiverambler said:


> You must have been looking at someone else's avatar. Mine is the crude MS Paint monstrosity to the left that any ISFP would be ashamed to admit responsibility for. :wink:


You are upgraded to "Aspiring ISFP, hidden ENTP"


----------



## Wisteria

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

looks like a furry INFP it does.


----------



## Kitty23

@jennalee 

INFP.


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## KC

Infj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxFP


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infp


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

infj


----------



## INeedToP

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

Yep, I was already going with INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Charles Xavier, the character, is an INTP from what I've heard.


----------



## Super Luigi

flourine said:


> Charles Xavier, the character, is an INTP from what I've heard.


Evidence! Boom!
Myers Briggs (MBTI) Marvel Superhero Characters


----------



## RaisinKG

ohhh, he's INFJ.


----------



## Ominously

IxTJ.


Homura da bomb.


----------



## Kitty23

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

I love fluffy cute ISFP cats!


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

so ENTP


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Istp


----------



## Kitty23

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

An Angry ENTP


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Enfp


----------



## Kitty23

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFP


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp ftw!!!


 #teamalmost


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because "Intuitive Despot"

Cnai join #TeamAlmost


----------



## StarFollowed

Still INTJ


----------



## Bitterself

Esfp


----------



## sometimes

Infp


----------



## Ominously

xNFJ.

(That's Audrey Hepburn right? She's so pretty~)


----------



## bohemianx

INFJ. (Guessed before I saw the signature, just for the record.)


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

Still intj


----------



## RaisinKG

still ENFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

ESxP...?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enjoying the moment i am, young jedi


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP siggy and INTP profile.


----------



## leictreon

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

wow much ExTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Still INTP.. :happy:


----------



## RaisinKG

such Ni, INFJ it has to be


----------



## leictreon

nuh uh, still INTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Such INTP uncertainty. Must be INTP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTPness galore


----------



## TheRedKnight

Entp


----------



## Kitty23

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

It seems, it seems so ISFJ
I.S.F.J...
S.F.J.
I.S.F.J. I.S.F.J.


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## Kitty23

Infp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infp


----------



## Kitty23

Intj


----------



## MisterPerfect

infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Entj


----------



## Velcorn

Infj


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

NTJness


----------



## RubiksCubix

Istp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Istj


----------



## SheWolf

Entj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Entp


----------



## 5tarrynight

entj?


----------



## SheWolf

Esfj


----------



## 5tarrynight

entj


----------



## leictreon

FeNi SeTi, love the sig.


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## 5tarrynight

entp


----------



## SheWolf

Enfj


----------



## Jakuri

Decisive (Ni-Se) seems clear.
Going for xNFJ. My gut says slightly I>E.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@ShieldMaiden ISTJ 1w9 > 6w5 > 3w4 sx/sp
@Jakuri INFP 9w1 > 4w5 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## SheWolf

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni for light, cuz Se can't touch it.
INxJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## leictreon

ENxP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because everyone in here has to be Ni-dom. Has to be. HAS TO BE.


----------



## Tereza

Intp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Entj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se profile. The sunlight, the shades, the car ( I think). Going on a trip to some places. ISTP.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

INTPness


----------



## MisterPerfect

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

you have to be ESFP


----------



## Ominously

(Is your avatar a character from Fullmetal Alchemist? I can't tell lol.)

ENTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

One Piece, Admiral Kizaru @Ominously

Above: Its Q in a business suit trying to cosplay Lex Luthor


----------



## SheWolf

Once again, ESTJ. Lol.


----------



## RaisinKG

What makes you think ESTJ?


----------



## SheWolf

flourine said:


> What makes you think ESTJ?


Literally just vibes from the picture.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP cool face


----------



## SheWolf

Intj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP picture.


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## 5tarrynight

Based on your avatar, I'll type you as an ENFP.


----------



## zombiefishy

Enfp \0/


----------



## Ominously

Esfp?


----------



## zombiefishy

Based on that siggy.....you're ESTP! \0/ :crazy:


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Intp.


----------



## TheRedKnight

Isfp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

enfp


----------



## zombiefishy

entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Espf


----------



## zombiefishy

isjt


----------



## RaisinKG

"istj"
"usopp"
"entp"


----------



## 5tarrynight

infj?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

cute girl avatar that is very very moe and deredere has to be an ExFx


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I have no idea what that even means, but thank you..









INTP you are.


----------



## Ominously

In...tj?


----------



## RaisinKG

an INFJ that is about to have a bad time and getting dunked on

geeeeettt dunked on!


----------



## SheWolf

flourine said:


> an INFJ that is about to have a bad time and getting dunked on
> 
> geeeeettt dunked on!


Don't be upsetti, have some spaghetti!


----------



## Shade

Infj?


----------



## Ominously

INFP. Duh.


----------



## Adena

Isfp


----------



## Shade

ISFP



Ominously said:


> INFP. Duh.


What gave it away?


----------



## Agniete

Infj.


----------



## Adena

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

your gonna have a good TiNe


----------



## Adena

ENTP for that pun.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Isfp


----------



## Agniete

Isfj.


----------



## Nick_

Isfj


----------



## Fenty

istp


----------



## Agniete

Isfp.


----------



## zombiefishy

infp


----------



## Fenty

esfp


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Istp


----------



## zombiefishy

infj


----------



## Ominously

@flourine INFJ because Sans!

(You must be an Undertale fan! :0 )


----------



## Girl archer

I am getting strong INTx vibes here 
@Ominously. Never mind my Sig pic.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Um, INTP? 

Guess me


----------



## Girl archer

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Um, INTP?
> 
> Guess me


xNFx?


----------



## Ominously

Infp..?


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP because cute innocent anime grill


----------



## leictreon

entp because sans is the most entp character not named bugs bunny


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ExFP


----------



## Fenty

estj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Ominously

Istp.


----------



## leictreon

I love cute anime grills <3

INFP


----------



## SteffSweetlySour

Enfp


----------



## Lion daughter

Esfp


----------



## eLiZium

Infj


----------



## aquirkynerd

infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Fenty

Istj

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominously

xNFP. I really love your avatar by the way.


----------



## sometimes

Infp


----------



## Fenty

Isfp


----------



## leictreon

Esfp


----------



## Ominously

ISFJ? ( Rilakkuma..!  )


----------



## Hao

*Infp.*


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Sentimental

Intp


----------



## The_Iliad

Infj


----------



## Nick_

E n t j


----------



## Little_Bird

Entp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Lion daughter

Infp


----------



## Diamante

Isfp


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## The Guitar Hero

intp


----------



## Ominously

IxFP


----------



## Enistery

ISFP, methinks.


----------



## leftover crack

ISFP based on your signature.


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## Nick_

Infp


----------



## Malandro

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@sharlzkidarlz ESTP 7w8 > 3w4 > 9w8 sx/so


----------



## leictreon

ENFP or ENTP


----------



## teddy564339

Intp.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Infp


----------



## Ominously

ISFP because anime rocker dude


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Enfj?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@The Guitar Hero ISTP 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @The Guitar Hero ISTP 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/sx


Whoa. Specific. 

INTJ


----------



## Bitterself

ISFP 4w5


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Bitterself INFP 4w5 > 5w4 > 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Ominously

Entj


----------



## TheRedKnight

Infj


----------



## Starflakes

ENTJ enneagram 8
I know I'm wrong but that was my first impression


----------



## 5tarrynight

intj


----------



## HeyThereRock

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Girl archer

INTx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Ominously

xSTP


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

infp


----------



## Spiren

Isfp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Jakuri

ENTP cp6w7-1w9-4w5 so/sp


----------



## Ominously

IxFP


----------



## Hiraeth

Infp


----------



## Doll

Esfj

^ oops, that wasn't meant for you.

*infp*


----------



## Gossip Goat

IxFP

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## TheRedKnight

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Ominously

xNTP


----------



## Spiren

INFP (before I looked at the sig)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP because pirates and INTPs love pirates they do so of course pirates are very INTPness it is


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## wickedly

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

esfp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Istp


----------



## Privy

isfj


----------



## Ominously

INtP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## leictreon

Wolverine the ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP with another INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## wickedly

Istp


----------



## Ominously

crazy ESTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

ISTP @the watchmaker

Also, I really like that username


----------



## Threetrees

november said:


> istp @the watchmaker
> 
> also, i really like that username


isfp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Threetrees said:


> isfp












INFP @Threetrees


----------



## Threetrees

November said:


> INFP @Threetrees


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Intp


----------



## Vis Vitalis

Entp.


----------



## Ominously

Peridot~!

INTP


----------



## peatchy

infp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheWolf

Isfj


----------



## peatchy

isfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Wolf

Based on the sig, I get ESTP vibes.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

Infj


----------



## Ptaah

Estj


----------



## peatchy

enfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Esfj.


----------



## Effy

INFJ based on the signature and the black, very stylised avatar.


----------



## Ominously

....ISFP?


----------



## Amy

Infp!


----------



## peatchy

esfj/p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## peatchy

intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

Damaged INFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Ominously

INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP furry


----------



## Effy

INFP anime fan.


----------



## RaisinKG

Much Anime.

Such Manga.


----------



## Ominously

weeaboo ISFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp.


----------



## leictreon

I can go with ENFP too, Asriel's Ne was pretty wild


----------



## RaisinKG

leictreon said:


> I can go with ENFP too, Asriel's Ne was pretty wild


Kawaii Chara

Chara is INTJ

which means all INTJs must be Kawaii


----------



## Ominously

@leictreon Bee and Puppycat! = xNFP
@flourine asriel = INFP we've established that


----------



## leictreon

You have that NF look in you... I'd say Fi user tho.


----------



## starvingautist

Infp


----------



## Ominously

leictreon said:


> You have that NF look in you... I'd say Fi user tho.


that's not me in my avatar btw.. i wish it was though :T


----------



## SheWolf

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni dom


----------



## leictreon

-hugs poor INFP Asriel- precious goat baby


----------



## RaisinKG

leictreon said:


> -hugs poor INFP Asriel- precious goat baby


----------



## leictreon

Awwwwwwwwwwwww <3


----------



## Ominously

I love your avatar! 

IxFP


----------



## SheWolf

Enfp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## leictreon

Finp


----------



## SirEarl

@cmykendra ISFP @leictreon ENFP

My sig has this quote:

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, 
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy."


----------



## RaisinKG

Do I need to say it? INTJ.


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## Ominously

ExTP


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Infp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfp


----------



## Ominously

INTJ all da way.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTx


----------



## SirEarl

Infp


----------



## Eset

Intp.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp


----------



## Gossip Goat

IxFJ

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausserirdische

xNFP


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Ominously

Infp


----------



## Eset

xNFP.


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## Eset

@Lacy Tears
"So ist es immer, we live under the burnt clouds
Ease our burden, long is the night" - Is that meant to be an Attack on Titan song "So ist es immer"?

Neutral Good - How boring 

Didn't you used to display yourself as an INFP. Now you display as an INFJ. What changed?

I guess it's safe to say INFx.


----------



## Lacy

@narcissistic
Well:
You're right for the song, even if I generaly can't put up with Levi, i think his theme songs are the best ones.
I know Neutral Good seems boring xD. Btw, I could be Chaotic Good (but i think i'm more neutral).
I never displayed INFP. I don't know why you think so, but once I said that the only thing i was sure is to be an IxFx. I display INFJ because I have hard times to know what I feel, so Fi Si using don't seems accurate.

People always tell me I must be an INFx, so I guess you're right. You could also have said ISFP, because of my siggy colors.
Also, I like your “We who think we are about to die will laugh at anything.” ^^


----------



## Eset

@Lacy Tears
I could be Chaotic Good too, not sure why I'm not  Why am I evil? :'c
"I never displayed INFP. I don't know why you think so" - Guess I talk to so many female INFPs on this site that I have possibly blurred the people up.
If you was an ISFP you would center you sig since it looks better like that, also you wouldn't use unpleasant colours to look at (especially contrasting over a white layout) i.e. Browns and Light-Blues/Grays.
I know good quotes when I see them.


----------



## Lacy

@narcissistic
Yeah ! be good :kitteh:
Btw don't worry I will make a better sig asap ^^


----------



## SheWolf

Sad ENFP


----------



## Eset

Even sadder ESTP for trying to detach themselves to be a "wolf".
Had a High school friend who was obsessed in the wolf world, but he got help. 
I hope you do too


----------



## RaisinKG

oh hey Esdeath

ENTJ


----------



## Kitty666

IxTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## SheWolf

LOL. Signature is totally ENTP


----------



## Lacy

Wow, I love your avatar, this remind me of Diana in LoL.

All in all, you seem to be a sad ESFP. Do you want a hug ? :redface:


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Eset

xSTP.


----------



## SheWolf

Lacy Tears said:


> Wow, I love your avatar, this remind me of Diana in LoL.
> 
> All in all, you seem to be a sad ESFP. Do you want a hug ? :redface:


Thank you. I don't play LoL so I had to look her up. She's lovely!

Hugs are always good 
@narcissistic
INTJ


----------



## coconut sharks

ESxP


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP cosmos


----------



## Eset

I n t









p.


----------



## WorldzMine

INFP



Why does it make the capitals small letters randomly? Doesn't seem to affect other's like it does me?


----------



## Eset

@WorldzMine
I presume it's to stop people spam in all caps.

If I typed this:
INFx then it's fine

But if I typed this:
INF then it turns it into: Inf

So long as you have at least 1 lower letter then it doesn't do that.


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Lacy

3 |\| 7 |*


----------



## Eset

| /\/ |= _/


----------



## Lacy

1 |v ¯|¯ |>


----------



## leictreon

01001001010011100100011001001010


----------



## Eset

../-./-..-/.--.//..-./.-/--./--./---/-////


----------



## RaisinKG

its morse code

"I N X P F A G G O T"


----------



## Lacy

9 19 20 16


----------



## Jaune

I'd say your avatar seems INTX, and profile picture is IXFP. INTP seems like the best compromise.


----------



## RaisinKG

troo, but i would say INFx for you


----------



## Eset

TROOOOOUT, but I would say INTP for you.


----------



## meaningless

Infp


----------



## Eset

Looks like Sherlock Holmes if he was Asian, so INTP.

And is your signature Scarecrow (Dr. Crane)? Looks like him/ the actor.


----------



## Jaune

I don't remember typing your profile picture before, I would give it XNFP and lean more towards I. I still think that your avatar seems IXTP, though. I'll combine both of those and say INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP anime girl?

New Waifu!

btw your avatar looks like ENFP come to think of it


----------



## Lion daughter

mhmm I would say INxP ...although your signature could come from an extrovert too. Still... I think INTP


----------



## meaningless

your vibes feels very ISFP
@narcissistic nah its Christian Slater playing as JD in Heathers lol.


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp


----------



## MisterPerfect

flourine said:


> Istp


ISFP 

Guess!


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

Tricky INxP


----------



## coconut sharks

xNFx especially the signature. avatar seems INTx. I'll go with INFJ.


----------



## MashiKushii

I'd say INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ntp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Isfp 

guess


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## SheWolf

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infp 

guess me


----------



## Lacy

IxTJ


----------



## Shinsei

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

Ntj


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## MashiKushii

INxJ


----------



## RaisinKG

AnimeCafe


----------



## meaningless

There should be a weeb forum


----------



## Jaune

Nice Tomoko avatar.

INFP


----------



## meaningless

Lol thanks, Kellin Quinn looks pretty rad in your avatar

INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

yes tomoko indeed 
infp


----------



## Eset

OtakuCafe

I N F J.


----------



## meaningless

KawaiiDesu~Cafe

weeb I N T J


----------



## Eset

[insert sample text]Dere~Simulator.

Dandere I S F P.


----------



## RaisinKG

Kuudere INTP (their everywhere)


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## owlhead

Infj


----------



## Eset

I n t x.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entp


----------



## Pacifist

INFJ. The signature and your profile picture.


----------



## Eset

X s f j.


----------



## meaningless

BAKA!Cafe

Tsundere E N T P


----------



## Eset

Deredere E S F J.


----------



## meaningless

Yandere E N F J


----------



## Eset

Yangire I S F J.


----------



## meaningless

Kuudere I N F P


----------



## Eset

Plebinator x x x x.


----------



## meaningless

Triggered X X X X


----------



## Jaune

Weeaboo ISFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Couch Potato ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Prolly INxP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## leictreon

Going with ISFP


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## versace

@flourine ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Enfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp.


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## leictreon

Still IxFP


----------



## Nocti

IxxP ???? Im bad at this. I'm just so bad. I'd go with INFP or ISFP tho.


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## Stockholmaren

That cat is an evil INTJ cat for sure, in total control of the human.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Istp?


----------



## Eset

I s t j.


----------



## Shinsei

Istj


----------



## meaningless

Intp?


----------



## Shinsei

Watemote lol 
INTP


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Rafiki

isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

I wro*te* this by Patrick Star


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Ausserirdische

ISFP

holy crap I actually got it right without your type being blatantly obvious

This is historical


----------



## RaisinKG

entp, reminds me of filthy frank


----------



## Shinsei

istj


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## coconut sharks

Intp.


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ENTP today


----------



## Bunny

INFJ even just by signature alone.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Wytch said:


> INFJ even just by signature alone.


I loled a bit, because the first two parts of my siggy are actually quotes from me and not anyone else. So that's kinda affirming for me, thank you. XD

I already typed Flou Rine so I'll type you, Wytch. Your avatar and siggy seem..."heavy" somehow. There is a weight to you, which seems to me to be rooted in the physical. There is a seriousness and directness that I associate with Se. You don't seem extroverted, though, from just this alone. So I'd say TiSe type, the ISTP.

Feel free to skip me if you wish, thread.


----------



## Bunny

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I loled a bit, because the first two parts of my siggy are actually quotes from me and not anyone else. So that's kinda affirming for me, thank you. XD
> 
> I already typed Flou Rine so I'll type you, Wytch. Your avatar and siggy seem..."heavy" somehow. There is a weight to you, which seems to me to be rooted in the physical. There is a seriousness and directness that I associate with Se. You don't seem extroverted, though, from just this alone. So I'd say TiSe type, the ISTP.
> 
> Feel free to skip me if you wish, thread.


Haha, well I'm glad I could help with the affirmation.

I'd say that's pretty accurate because I _mostly_ see myself as an ambivert.
Whether it's an introverted ESTP or extroverted ISTP, they both kind of work for me.
Although I tend to lean a little more on the Se dominant side (I think).


INFJ still for you obviously & for @flourine ENFP, even if I hadn't known you beforehand.


----------



## Shinsei

entp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Shinsei

isfj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

enj wolf eyes


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hmm...ISFP?


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Shinsei

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp?


----------



## Shinsei

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Shinsei

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Ran Ran Ruu
ESFP


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ran ran ru

ESFP


----------



## Shinsei

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfj


----------



## SheWolf

xNTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

intp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Bunny

ENFP 9. so/sp


----------



## Palemerc

INFJ 4 sp/sx


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Shinsei

isfj


----------



## Eset

X n f j.


----------



## Lacy

Pure INTP


----------



## Doccium

Inf*.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Eset

E x t p.


----------



## Doccium

In*p.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Doccium

*nfp?


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp cosplaying as a plague doctor


----------



## starvingautist

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## leictreon

INxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp?


----------



## Marshy

infj


----------



## Nick_

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## bleghc

Certainly some kind of NP. Ne seems kind of obvious (assuming we're not using reverse psychology or INFJ analyses here because it's just so fucking clear lol), so ENxP. You give off similar vibes to another user - had a cat picture for an avatar and had his username start with the letter a - ended with a combination of random numbers. 

9w8 > 3w4 > 7w6 sx?


----------



## leictreon

Definitely ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP - cute but determined avatar


----------



## Lacy

ENFP, nice quote btw.


----------



## RaisinKG

Determination.

Enfp.


----------



## soop

ENTP :laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTP based of the sig lol


----------



## Doccium

En*p.


----------



## soop

Because_why_not said:


> ISTP based of the sig lol


ugh sig pic isn't working whoops 

skip me


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## MaggieMay

Ixfp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Infp


----------



## Because_why_not

Clear ENFP lol


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Narcissus

ENxP


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## Lacy

This quote T-T

INxJ


----------



## Narcissus

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Disregarding "SpaceNTP", INTP seems sort of obvious (if we're going off of stereotypes lol) - definitely at least Ti dom/aux/IxTP, though.


----------



## Lacy

ENTP
Your avatar is... weird.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj


----------



## Narcissus

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Lacy

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

enxp


----------



## garcdanny26

intp ^^^

(my type is in my sig... so no point in guessing mine my bad XD)


----------



## Eset

I n f x.


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

isfp


----------



## Eset

E s f j.


----------



## Because_why_not

A very determined ESTJ


----------



## Eset

A very motherly ESFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

A very unfunny (though it doesn't stop him from trying) ESTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

A healthy ESFJ like Papyrus


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm into books, anime, and randoms. Must be...... intp. Nailed it.


----------



## RaisinKG

NAILED IT!!!!

ENFp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Still an ENFP, and dang every time I come to this thread Flourine you have posted last ><


----------



## RaisinKG

INfJ


----------



## Because_why_not

> dang every time I come to this thread Flourine you have posted last ><


That's because Flourine owns these threads. And all the internet. Like an INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfj


----------



## Because_why_not

*gasp* you changed your mind. Well I can see from everything that your INTP hahaha


----------



## Eset

Would be here more, but typing flourine 24/7 is tedious.

E S F J.


----------



## Because_why_not

An ESTJ who tells people he's INTP on here for some unknown reason.


----------



## Eset

Would it make you happy if I changed it to: ESTJ in my signature and profiling?

ESFJ whose looking for a fellow ESTJ partner.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP lololol


----------



## Because_why_not

I can't be a "fellow ESTJ partner" unless we are both ESTJs. That's only half correct (with you - ESTJs like the facts so felt nice and included it for you)

Oh and Flourine, my psychic powers tell me that everything you have and do is something that an INTP would have and do. My powers are flawless btw.


----------



## Eset

I meant it by: a male.

ESFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Mega INTP


----------



## Because_why_not

> I meant it by: a male.


I'm neither down as male or female on here. Like Flourine, who is an INTP.


----------



## Eset

Means I can be 50% right. Like my mother, ESFJ.


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Eset

X n t p.


----------



## Lacy

Estj


----------



## Theories

Esfp


----------



## Because_why_not

estj


----------



## RaisinKG

entj


----------



## Eset

E S F J - because

I N T P - flourine


----------



## RaisinKG

istj


----------



## Because_why_not

Intp


----------



## Eset

Username: ENTP
Avatar: ESTP
Signature: Part INTJ, part ENTP.

Conclusion: ESFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

its no use

Avi is an unhealthy INTP.


----------



## Eset

INTP is my unhealthy ISTJ lmao.

Username: INFJ
Avatar: INTP
Signature: ENTP

Conclusion: INTP.


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Eset

Username: INTP
Avatar: INFJ
Signature: INFP

Overall: INFP.


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Shinsei

esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Shinsei

Isfp


----------



## Shinsei

Very ESFP


----------



## compulsiverambler

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Because_why_not

intp <3


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Obviously Fi and Ni. Not sure how strong the Fi is. INxJ.


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## vladioto

Infj


----------



## Eset

Username: INTJ
Avatar: xxxx
Signature: xxxx

Conclusion: INTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

What is the new one I'm calling you? Meh, effort. INTP.


----------



## Eset

Username: ENTP
Avatar: ESTP
Signature: ENTP

Conclusion: ENTP


----------



## Because_why_not

List of Lovers! > ESFJ

I needn't say more: ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

"Do as I say."
ENP with Te god complex.


----------



## Because_why_not

No that's the Te for the ENTJ. I just feel the need to parade it around because we can't all be fortunate to lead with Te, can we now.

ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

It's funny how you parade your "Te" around and then say I'm ESFJ and such,
even though my Dom cog function is actually Te (with Ti closely behind it).

ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: ISTJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Jaune: Everything seems very ISFP 

Narci: So only an ENTP can call someone an ESFJ? You must've been one all along then.


----------



## Lacy

Brave enough to argue with narci, ESxP.
The rest seems F.
ESFP


----------



## Eset

> Brave enough to argue with narci


Why am I seen as a threat?
I can be friendly too ok...

Username: INFJ
Avatar: ISFJ
Signature: INFJ

Overall: INFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

I would answer you're questions, but I'd be putting myself in firing range for an infraction 

ISFJ


----------



## Eset

> I would answer you're questions, but I'd be putting myself in firing range for an infraction


I'm not going to report you, but I know most of it will be from your wild N's imagination, likely bullshit.

Bullshit skills: ENTP
Logic skills: ENFP
Humor skills: ISTJ
Friendly skills: ENFP


----------



## d e c a d e n t

INTJ?

Oh, ISTJ. Somewhat close, at least.


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## leictreon

INTPeridot

EDIT: INFPoet


----------



## bleghc

Cute avatar. 

INFP 6w7 > 9w1 > 2w1 so/sx.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfps love Unicorns


----------



## Jaune

Intps love Patchy


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Hao

*Intp*


----------



## panicattack

Intp?


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Eset

*Hao:*

Username: INFJ
Avatar: INFP
Signature: INTP

Conclusion: INFP

*panicattack:*

Username: INFP
Avatar: ISFJ
Signature: N/A

Conclusion: IxFx

*Doccium:*

Username: INTJ
Avatar: INTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

an unhealthy infp avi, istj sig


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Enfp


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Psychological Euphoria INTJ 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Eset

Username: ENTJ
Avatar: ENTP
Signature: ENTJ

Conclusion: ENTJ


----------



## Shinsei

rize seemed more like an ESTJ in the show

Maybe ESTP


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Eset

Username: INTx
Avatar: ESxP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: ISTJ

Overall: IxTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP. Because I say so.


----------



## Eset

Username: ENTP
Avatar: ESTP
Profile Picture: ESTP
Signature: ExTP

Overall: ENTP


----------



## Shinsei

Istj


----------



## Because_why_not

Poor Narci, not only are you a poor judge of character, but you're also illiterate. I even have it in big, bold, red letters - can't get much more obvious than that.

Psycho: I'd only be sticking to my INTJ result for you. You haven't changed again haha


----------



## Eset

> Poor Narci, not only are you a poor judge of character, but you're also illiterate. I even have it in big, bold, red letters - can't get much more obvious than that.


Because people who do it like that are being ironic, that's why I chose ETP.
If it were less ironic then I'd be typing it as ETJ, depending on your layout, colour arrangement etc. There's more to something than the obvious. Leave this to the Artist.

Username: Lonely Virgin
Avatar: Lonely Loner
Profile Lonely Loner x2
Signature: Lonely Ironic Troll

Overall: Loner


----------



## Shinsei

hahah rize to me was an ESTP


----------



## Eset

Pre ghoul: ISFJ
Post ghoul: ESTx

Who's that character btw?


----------



## Because_why_not

well it says INTP in the sig so......

ESFJ


----------



## Doccium

Ignoring the "ENTJ" in your signature, your profile screams ENTP.


----------



## Eset

Username: INTx
Avatar: INxP
Profile Picture: INTx
Signature: INFx

Conclusion: INTx


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Eset

Username: INxP
Avatar: INTP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: ENTP

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Much INTPness.


----------



## Eset

I N T P is the new trend, didn't you know?


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah, it is. I N T P


----------



## Because_why_not

INTPs talking about INTPing. INTP.


----------



## Eset

Sorry, but this is an INTP members only zone/area.

Please leave your ENTJ behind if you want to enter.


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ

:tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

its not anymore

INFJ


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

entj avi


----------



## Because_why_not

I came back. INTP.


----------



## Fluorite

Enter

also hi @fluorine ^^


----------



## RaisinKG

Hi. We have so similar names.
INTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP.

(at first I thought you had just changed your avatar)
@Fluorite: From this day forward, I will take your advice and be an Enter. Enter's a fun yet serious, strong yet understanding and determined yet relaxed. Everyone wants to be an Enter type, yet few lucky ones are. Lucky ones like yours truly.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp?


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ for obvious reasons


----------



## leictreon

Icy Heart is the perfect INTJ

flourine is almost the perfect INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

that looks like an INTP kid from JoJo


----------



## Shinsei

ENTP siggy


----------



## RaisinKG

an impossibly serious ENTP sig

your sig is obviously INTJ


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ or INFP?


----------



## leictreon

flourine said:


> that looks like an INTP kid from JoJo


I'm pretty sure Boingo is an INFP.

Euphoria is Ni dom, maybe INFJ. Still INTJ for our favorite frozen cardiac muscle


----------



## Shinsei

That looks like an ENFJ avi


----------



## RaisinKG

so intj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTJ
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ENTP


----------



## Eset

Username: INFP
Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ISFP

Conclusion: IxFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## Jaune

Conclusion: 14 billion different ones


----------



## RaisinKG

Conclusion: Obvious IxFP in all 4 dichotomies and functions


----------



## Eset

Conclusion: ENTP


----------



## leictreon

IxTP


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: N/A

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intp


----------



## Eset

Username: INFP
Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: ISTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFx


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INTJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

INFPoet


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## leictreon

Username: INTP
Avatar: ISFP
Signature: ENTP
Profile Picture: INFP

Total: ENFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ durr


----------



## Doccium

*nfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Lacy

infp


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Mindtraveler

@*Because_why_not*

Username: EXXP
Avatar & profile picture: ENFP
Signature: ENFP

Animeconclusion: ENFP :tongue:


----------



## Mindtraveler

@*Because_why_not*

Username: EXXP
Avatar & profile picture: ENFP
Signature: ENFP

Animeconclusion: ENFP :tongue:


----------



## Mindtraveler

oops haha...


----------



## Because_why_not

@Mindtraveler INTP (mostly because the sig)

Narci: 

True. But when you do it yourself, you seem to fall: I used the two Fi's against Ti's to come to INFP but you just seemed to throw one in there for me unless if my avi is ESFP and you're too unsure to put it (which would make 2 Fi v 2 Ti). But then Unsername isn't an actual variable in this game so should be ENFP, but then my sig is 100% INFP so that's what I am. 

Amateur. 

INFP for you on my previous conclusion.


----------



## Eset

Profile Picture: ESxP 
Avatar: ESxP
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: ESxP

Yeah, see how your method failed.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, it would be ESFP because you have more Fi. How can you not follow the simple logic? It's just counting ffs. ....Okay not everyone can be half as awesome as me....

INFP (as discussed)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Enfp!


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Hao

*ENTJ, despite the sig...*


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj duh


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Clearly an ISTP


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: IxFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INTP
Username: INTJ

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## Skysplitter

Avatar: ESTP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFP
Username: ISFP

Conclusion: ISFP


----------



## Lacy

@Jaune Valjaune
Profile Pic: ISFP
Avatar: ENTP (for the character) but ISFP vibes
Sig:INFP

Verdict: IxFP
@Skysplitter 
Avatar: ISFP
Sig: IxFP

Verdict: ISFP


----------



## Jaune

@Skysplitter Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: N/A
Signature: INFP
Username: ESTP

Conclusion: INFP

@Lacy Tears Avatar: INTP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFJ
Username: INFP

Conclusion: INFJ or INFP


----------



## compulsiverambler

*Jaune Valjaune:*


Avatar: ESTP
Profile Picture: xxFx
Signature: INFJ
Username: xNFx

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: ESTP
Username: ENTP

Conclusion: EXXP, I'd go with ENTP.


----------



## Nick_

Argument and conclusion analysis, Ti. IxTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: N/A
Signature: ENFP
Username: Uh... ISTP?

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because Nick Wilde


----------



## Lacy

INTP cause Touhou


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ESFJ this time

EDIT: That was for Flourine. Lacy, INTx


----------



## Lacy

INTx too


----------



## leictreon

Avatar: STP
Name: INFP
Siggy: INFP

ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INTP
Username: INTP?
Signature: The way you wrote it seems kind of INTJ to me.

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## meaningless

Avatar: ENTP
Profile Pic: ISFP
Username: INFP
Signature: IxFP af

Conclusion: IxFP


----------



## Lacy

Profile Pic: INxx (god i love it)
Avatar: INFP
Siggy: pure Ni
Name: don't know, either NT or low N

Verdict: INxJ


----------



## RaisinKG

extremely INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

kind of xNTP-ish?


----------



## Jaune

Both the avatar and username give INFJ vibes to me.


----------



## RaisinKG

Too ENFP for me


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: ExFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfj


----------



## compulsiverambler

Username: ?
Avatar: Ni
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Username: ENxP
Avi: ENFP
Prof pic: ISFP (selfie)
Sig: INFJ (admittedly more "guess")

Overall: ENFP


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INxP
Signature: INFx

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## Lacy

Username: ESTJ
Profile Pic: INTJ
Avatar: ESFJ
Siggy: ISFJ/INFP

Verdict: ISFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Lacy

ENTP with a good Si use


----------



## Eset

Username: INFx
Avatar: ExTJ
Profile Picture: IxFP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: IxFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

infj, because CC


----------



## Eset

I n f j.
Because green hair just like C.C.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ESFP this time? 

Your avatar changes a lot


----------



## Doccium

Infj.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFP
Username: Uh, INTP?

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> ESFP this time?
> 
> Your avatar changes a lot


yup just like narci

above: enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Runs the sig through google translate

Yup. INFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Compulsiverambler
Avatar: xnfp
Profile Picture: isxx
Signature: IsFJ
Username: isfp

Conclusion: isfp

Fluorine

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INFJ
Username: Uh, INFJ I guess.

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Doccium

Entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ENTP
Username: ENTP

Conclusion: ENXP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Eset

Username: INxP
Avatar: INFx
Profile Picture: IxFP
Signature: ENxP

Conclusion: INxP


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Username: ENTx
Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: ISTJ
Signature: INTP, obviously - it is right there 

Conclusion: IxTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Username: INFJ
Avatar: INTP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Doccium

Int*.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Pure INFJ :3


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xnfp


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## Doccium

Entp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Intp


profile picture: INTJ. Yin-yang this is. balance te is, and very much ni symbolism it is. Extremely fi undertones and se aesthetic appeal to the INTJness. thus, INTJ this is, we all know it is.
avatar: an INTJ it may be. Because Ni dom glare that is.
siggy: kek no sig you have XXXX

INTJ


----------



## SheWolf

ENTP

text


----------



## Asmodaeus

Estp?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Lacy

IxTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

IxFP


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: Um, INTJ?
Username: INFJ

Conclusion: INXJ


----------



## RaisinKG

infp overall


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp overall


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

RAN RAN RU

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENTJ
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: ENTP or ENFP
Username: Uh, ENTP

Conclusion: ENTX, still ENTP since that's what I'm used to


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj 100%


----------



## leictreon

Dat INFJ tho


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: Reminds me of my INFP friend.
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: ENFJ
Username: Maybe ESFP?

Conclusion: XXFP. I'd guess INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP, because Flandre.


----------



## Juiz

Enfp?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah, real INFJ. Makes me think INTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp?


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ duh


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFJ
Profile Picture: ISFJ
Signature: ENTP
Username: ENTP

Conclusion: ENXX. I'd guess ENTJ vibe right now.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Schmendricks

Infp.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Something Gamma. ESFP, maybe.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> Intj


INFJ like me


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Esfp!


----------



## leictreon

Username: INTJ
Avatar: INFJ
Siggy: INFJ

INFJ for you


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFP
Username: INTP

Conclusion: INXP


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp because flan


----------



## bremen

Avatar:xsfp
Profile:xntx
Sign:entp

conclusion:Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

hmm istj seems like a decent fit.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Doll

entj


----------



## leictreon

Username: ENFJ
Avatar: ENTJ
Signature: INFJ

I'd say INFJ


----------



## Rafiki

I'm getting IxTP, leaning N
someone who played a lot of Ocarina of Time in his younger years


----------



## Doll

intp. blues and purples ftw.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

All


----------



## sometimes

So INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ most likely


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Type: Confusing.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Couldnt tell from that avatar


----------



## Shinsei

Ixxp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entx


----------



## Eset

My T counter-part (Te).
ENTJs I tell you, they're full of LIEs.


----------



## RaisinKG

Obviously must be ENTJ


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Not a post.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@flourine = ESFP.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Clearly an ESFJ.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Yeah, just another ENFP 8.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

OOOh, I know. EII 9


----------



## Lacy

ISFP 4w5


----------



## Sarcdan

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## leictreon

Avatar: ENTP
Siggy: INTP
Username: INTP
Profile Pic: INTP

So definitely INTP


----------



## Sarcdan

Profile Picture: INFJ
Avatar: INFP
Signature: ENFP

Conclusion: INFP.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENTP
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: INTP

Conclusion: INTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Sarcdan

Avatar: INFP
Signature: INFJ
Profile picture: INFJ
Username: INFJ


----------



## Spleen

Intp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Isfp


----------



## The Dude

Estp


----------



## gyogul

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## with water

Infp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

INFP for Azure... interesting. You = IN(/S)FP.


----------



## gyogul

intj


----------



## RaisinKG

OH yes. ISFJ.

Si -> Cautious so I must wear mask
Fe -> Friendly face under that mask
Ti -> Analyzing Eyes
Ne -> The aforementioned cautiousness


----------



## gyogul

flourine said:


> OH yes. ISFJ.
> 
> Si -> Cautious so I must wear mask
> Fe -> Friendly face under that mask
> Ti -> Analyzing Eyes
> Ne -> The aforementioned cautiousness


:laughing: this is funny. i'm still in the process of figuring out my type but it's being heavily suggested i'm an isfj, so it's interesting to see someone else see it too

before reading your post and solely seeing your avatar i would have said intj, but by reading your post you definitely seem like an extroverted type, but I don't think you're an ENTJ. ENTP?


----------



## RaisinKG

Changed my mind to ENTP. It's pretty obvious, the avi is.

Ne - Probably wearing the mask to be a clown and comedian
Ti - He's trying to debate you and try and argue anything but unfortunately all he can say is "MMMM MMMM MMM" because mask.
Fe - He is very personable and actually prtty popular but like ENTP he is most introverted of extroverts
Si - Not much attention to details and is very absent minded. See: He forgot to catch his train.


----------



## Sarcdan

Avatar and Profile Picture : INFJ
Signature : INFP
Conclusion : INFJ


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Such ILI*.

*EDIT: I mean INTJ. Sorry. Spend too much time in Socionics forum.


----------



## Doccium

I'm torn between INFJ and INFP.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

You and everybody else, @Doccium 

I'll grant you INTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## gyogul

infj


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Profile pic: Mince pie
Avi : Apple pie
Sig: Mince Pie

Conclusion: Mince Pie


----------



## bremen

Avatar:Entp
Sign:Exxx

Entp


----------



## Because_why_not

Likes tea, must be ISFP

(I'm a poet)


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Likes tea, must be ISFP
> 
> (I'm a poet)


More like a gamer.

ISTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Not really. (I know you want my attention because I'm so popular, but you don't have to quote me  )

Profile pic: Mince pie
Avi : Apple pie
Sig: Mince Pie

Conclusion: Mince Pie


----------



## Maybe

Profile pic: ENxx
Sig: xxFJ
Tempting then bragging and then saying they don't have to quote: ExFx

I think ENFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Obviously an INTP.


----------



## Because_why_not

All signs and sources lead to pie.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enxj


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely INTJ


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Infp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Enfp


----------



## Sarcdan

Esfx


----------



## Eset

Username: INTP
Avatar: xNTP
Profile Picture: INTx
Signature: INTJ

Conclusion: INTx


----------



## Doccium

A pure INTP.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfp.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: ISTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Disney INTJ. :kitteh: ISTP otherwise. :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh hey, its you. ISFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lol no. INTJ is you, flourine.  Your avi gives yourself away. :kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG

Most likely an ESFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

All


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj


----------



## Doccium

Very ENTP-ish signature.


----------



## RaisinKG

Abnegation / Candor = Divergent


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Divergent factions eh? Be like me and JOIN DAUNTLESS!

flourine = INTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Enthusiastic ENTP???


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Rafiki

Intj!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Isfp.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Candor


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Dauntless + Erudite all the way, bay bee. Maybe xNTJ.


----------



## coconut sharks

INFJ. Also Erudite 100%.


----------



## sometimes

INFP. And I don't understand this other stuff..?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

_Candor + erudite_

INFP for Sacharine.

INTP for Pippylongstocking.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dauntless
Istp


----------



## leictreon

INFJ obvious


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISFP and lovechild of Candor+Amity!


----------



## RaisinKG

must be an INFP dream


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Hm... istp? o.0


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: ESTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: ISTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Infj


----------



## Jakuri

infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Inf*?


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: Kind of ESTP-ish-looking there.
Signature: Uh, I guess ENFP.

Conclusion: ENFP


----------



## Hao

*Avatar: INTJ
Profile picture: ISFJ
Signature: INFJ

INFJ *


----------



## bremen

Introverted thinker I would say,leaning for Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ what I've seen.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj for sure


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

ENTJ sounds about right.


----------



## fighterxkit

Infp?


----------



## bremen

Ni dom


----------



## hizumi

inxp?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Def enfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## 00EUSkies

Intp


----------



## bremen

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTJ
Profile Picture: ESTJ
Signature: ISFJ

Conclusion: ISTJ


----------



## keinalu

Avatar: ISFP
Profile pic: INTP
Siggy: INTP

IxTP


----------



## bremen

> Avatar: ISTJ
> Profile Picture: ESTJ
> Signature: ISFJ
> Conclusion: ISTJ


SJ POWER

For Jaune:

avatar:Estp
profile:Fi dom
sign:Intj

Conclusion:Unknown

For Keinalu
Avatar Infj
Profile Intp
Sign Se dom

Conclusion: Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## 00EUSkies

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

ISTP avatar, ENFJ profile picture.


----------



## Hao

*Avatar: ISFP
Profile picture: ISFJ
Signature: INFJ

An overall ISFPish vibe, I'd say.*


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Jaune

INTJ? :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Because_why_not

All signs point to ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP???


----------



## RaisinKG

Type: SITH


----------



## bremen

Everything about you is Istj,its almost overwhelming


----------



## RaisinKG

aw thanks m8 @ColdNobility


----------



## bremen

@flourine I ship them so hard


----------



## RaisinKG

not canon!!!! @ColdNobility


----------



## bremen

@flourine OTP doesnt care about whether its cannon or not!


----------



## RaisinKG

ColdNobility said:


> @flourine OTP doesnt care about whether its cannon or not!


still not canon! its just headcanon!!! which is not canon!!!


----------



## bremen

Okay you win...Not!
dioxsakuya forever


----------



## RaisinKG

head (canon variant)


----------



## Asmodaeus

@flourine: INTx? @ColdNobility: ISTJ?


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp kitty teaching the ways of coffee


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ESFP
Signature: ENTP

Conclusion: ENFP


----------



## hizumi

intj


----------



## Siri

Infp


----------



## hizumi

infp


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## sometimes

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Sfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

INTJ. :smile:

#TheMetaKnows


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## Lacy

Istj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFJ
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFJ


----------



## Lacy

Avatar: ISTJ
Profile Pic: Si dom or ter
Sig: ISxP

Verdict: ISTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

stp


----------



## leictreon

INTP or INFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## Miniblini

INxP mos def! 

Just kidding I have no clue, but maybe?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: I'd guess ISFJ.
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## leictreon

ENTP or INTJ


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

DEFINITELY Ne valuing; seems striving more than being. Seems Alpha overall, so imo ISFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP???


----------



## Miniblini

going by your name TOTES INTJ! BUUUURN! :3

But your avatar shouts ENTP.



Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFP lol


----------



## Rafiki

entp 
7w8


----------



## leictreon

ISTJ probs


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: ENFJ
Signature: ISFP

Conclusion: ISFP


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Miniblini

ISFP Mebbe?

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy

Profile Pic: ENFP
Avatar: So much Fi
Siggy: IxFP

Verdict: xNFP


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp ye


----------



## The Dude

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTP for sure


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## WorldzMine

Intj?


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj!!!!


----------



## Eset

Intj?!!!!


----------



## bremen

Intp

It does say it in the sign or is that a trap?


----------



## Eset

ISTJ having a mental break down.
Also, why the lenny face? (yes my Si is that good ty).


----------



## bremen

Just for lols,

Your avatar could be some kind of Fi dom..


----------



## RaisinKG

CC is an INFJ tho

INTJ because Bern


----------



## bremen

True, but depending on the picture, the type can change.


Ne dom mostly from sign
Profile pic:xxfx
Avatar:xxxx

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP?


----------



## Eset

I keep ninjaing people = no one typing me:


----------



## Siri

Userame: Fi
Avatar: Fi
Pic in sig: Fi
The post above: Fi

Conclusion: IXFP


----------



## Shinsei

ISTJ was random, Ti sounds good, lol if you were an ISTJ how would you feel being the same type as Ursi, yes she is an ISTJ


----------



## Eset

Siri said:


> Userame: Fi
> Avatar: Fi
> Pic in sig: Fi
> The post above: Fi
> 
> Conclusion: IXFP


INFP asserting their Fi onto others, typical.



Shinsei said:


> ISTJ was random, Ti sounds good, lol if you were an ISTJ how would you feel being the same type as Ursi, yes she is an ISTJ


Ursi was ISFJ, though it doesn't matter anyways (concerning their type).


----------



## Jakuri

Shinsei said:


> why 8? Sure she is aggresive but in all honesty every single female in that show is aggresive, she is less grounded to be an 8, i see her as an 7w8, Sx.


ah I see. Well I trust your typing to be correct, since I haven't watched the anime myself. I was referring to a wikia (not exactly wikia, but something like that) article, and the description of the character there made it sound like 8w7. If it were in English I would have linked it here, but it's in Korean.


----------



## Siri

narcissistic said:


> INFP asserting their Fi onto others, typical.


I'am not, you just don't seem to get it 

Jakuri: INFP


----------



## gyogul

picture: INxP
avatar: INxP

answer: INxP


----------



## Eset

Username: ENxP
Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ENxP
Signature: N/A

Conclusion: ENxP


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I keep ninjaing people = no one typing me:












*#Justice*


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTJ
Profile Picture: None
Signature: INTP obviously

Conclusion: INTJ


----------



## Lacy

ESFJ 6w7 2w1 8w9


----------



## gyogul

avatar: INFx
profile picture: INFP
signature: INFJ

answer: INFx


----------



## Miniblini

ENFP

Your profile picture, lel.


----------



## Lacy

Esfp 7


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP?


----------



## Eset

*Lacy Tears:*

Username: INFJ
Avatar: xSTP
Profile Picture: INFx
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFx

*Icy Heart:*

Username: xNTJ
Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INxJ

Conclusion: INTJ


----------



## backdrop12

Username: INTJ
Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: ESTP
Signature: INFJ

Conclusion: INTJ :3


----------



## Eset

Username: Unknown
Avatar: ENFx
Profile Picture: xNFP
Signature: xNFP

Conclusion: xNFP


----------



## backdrop12

oh wow I am that much of an open book o.o


----------



## Eset

Your username doesn't really have any type significance to it i.e. I can't imagine a specific type to have a username like that.
Your username is quite naive and newbie like.


----------



## backdrop12

backdrop was basically I username I have been using for about 11 years ago. I just thought it was unique and cool ( 11 year old self made it :3 )


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ESFP
Signature: ENFP


----------



## Eset

Username: IxFP
Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: IxFP
Signature: ISTx

Conclusion: IxFP


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ duh


----------



## Eset

Username: INTP
Avatar: ENTP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ENTP

Conclusion: ENTP


----------



## Rafiki

I like your method @*narcissistic* 

Username: xNTJ
Avatar: xSFP
Profile Pic: If it's a pic of your blond ass, ENTP
Signature: INTx


Overall: ENTJ/ISFP


----------



## Lacy

*Narcistic*
Username: use of Fi
Avatar:IxFP
ProfPic: ESTJ
Sig: use of Ni.
xNTJ

*Pancaketreehouse*
INFJ


----------



## Eset

My profile picture:

* *

















*pancaketreehouse:*

Username: ENxP
Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: ISTP
Signature: ENFP

Conclusion: IxTP


----------



## backdrop12

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Avatar: ENFP
> Profile Picture: ESFP
> Signature: ENFP



The profile pic was actually made by an ESFP so you were correct on making the assumption

Now for lacy tears * as I already did narcissistic *
Username: Idk
Avatar: ISTP
ProfPic: ISFP
Sig: Xnfp

Overall IXFP


----------



## gyogul

avatar: xSxP, best guess would be xSTP
profile picture: xSxP
signature: ...well there's my answer


----------



## bremen

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ISFP


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intp.


----------



## Lacy

Infj


----------



## Eset

Username: INFJ
Avatar: xSTP
Profile Picture: INFx
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFx


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP?


----------



## RaisinKG

Darth Nihilus might be INTP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine = INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTx?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Hahah yeah, sorry about causing unnecessary confusion about my type. I'm kind of a chaotic ENTJ, the wacky professor type.

You are a very obvious INTJ though.


----------



## kitchensink

Avatar: ISFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## Black Bear

Overall IxFP


----------



## Tamehagane

Pic - ISTP
Sig - Um... INFJ?


----------



## gyogul

avatar: INTP
profile picture: INTP
signautre: INTJ

conclusion: INTP


----------



## Eset

Username: INTJ
Avatar: ISxP
Profile Picture: ENxP
Signature: ISTJ

Conclusion: IxTJ


----------



## Siri

Username: INFP
Avatar: INFJ
Profile picture: XSXP
Signature: XNXP

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## Lacy

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Pic: ISTJ
Sig: SP

Verdict: ISTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## gyogul

ISTx


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFP

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## gyogul

ISTx


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep definitely INTJ no doubt about that


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Eset

Username: NFP or SFJ
Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INxP
Signature: INFP or ISFJ

Conclusion: INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

yeah definitely INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj???


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intp


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ExFP for sure thats what i think


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Icy Heart INTP.
@Lacy Tears Was that INTP for me? We may have cross posted. @Witch of Gardening Maybe ENTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj...(?)


----------



## Lacy

@Fenix Wulfheart No, for you I would say INFJ


----------



## Scoobyscoob

'ol Icy Heart is an INTJ and Lacy Tears is a confirmed ISFP.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Lacy Tears Ah, I see. Thanks for answering, and I shall hand you a shiny ISFx badge, full distinctions as to the difference not included XD @Scoobyscoob gonna go with ExTP today.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Fenix Wulfheart Alright Fenix, I will say ENFx for you then.


----------



## Jakuri

ExTP/xLE. I see more alpha vibe from the sig so will go with ILE/ENTP.
7-8w7-2w3 or 3w2 sx-first?


----------



## Lacy

ENTP 7w8 4w3 9w8


----------



## Eset

*Lacy Tears*: Fi

*Witch of Purity*: Ne

*Scoobyscoob*: Se

*Fenix Wulfheart*: Ni


----------



## gyogul

username: IxxJ
avatar: INxx
profile picture: INTP
signature: INTJ (because of the formatting and organisation)

conclusion: INTJ


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## svenze

Avatar: ENFP
Signature: INxP
Username: INFP
Profile Picture: ISFJ or INxP

*INFP!

*_(That was for @Witch of Adorableness)_


----------



## Siri

Esfj


----------



## Eset

*Witch of Delight:*

IxFJ

*svenze:*

ISFJ

*Lacy Tears:*

IxFP

*Witch of Adorableness:*

IxFJ


----------



## gyogul

was gonna posted this after i changed my avatar but I waited too late so I figured I might as well just keep it.
@Witch of Delight
username: IxFP
avatar: IxxP
profile picture: INxP
signature: N/A

conclusion: INxP

--
@Witch of Britannia 

username: INxJ
avatar: INxx
profile picture: INTP
signature: INTJ

conclusion: INTx 
conclusion:


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya definitely an ESFP


----------



## Eset

Isfj.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTJ overlord with INTJ apprentice! roud:


----------



## Jaune

Avatar/Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFJ


----------



## Lacy

Istj 416


----------



## sometimes

Isfp


----------



## Eset

Infj.


----------



## vforverification

Enfp


----------



## Eset

ExTJ.


----------



## Lacy

ESTJ 172 Sx So


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP???


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## gyogul

snide infp or theatrical IxTP


----------



## overlordofpizza

IxTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ???


----------



## Eset

INxJ???


----------



## Lacy

So much Sx, probably STP


----------



## vforverification

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP???


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intj


----------



## gyogul

Intp


----------



## Black Bear

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## Tamehagane

Avatar: INTP
Profile Pic: INFJ
Signature: ISTx (Lucky guess, I know


----------



## Eset

Username: ISTP
Avatar: xNTP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ENxP


----------



## Lacy

Estp


----------



## Eset

Riddled with Fi and Se.


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely INTP.


----------



## overlordofpizza

So ISFJ that I'm skeptical


----------



## Eset

So ESTP that I'm skeptical.


----------



## Because_why_not

So unoriginal I'm bored.

(INFP)


----------



## Eset

So original I'm bored.

(ISFP)


----------



## Because_why_not

Sarcasm and hopping on what I say. Meh.

INFP.


----------



## Eset

For the need to have a witty sig (because lacks Ne); ISFJ.


----------



## Rafiki

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP???


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Doll

esfp


----------



## gyogul

username: INFP
avatar: INFP
profile picture: INxP
signature: INxP

conclusion INxP


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ESFP
Signature: Bully ESFJ


----------



## gyogul

ISxP, either a melancholic ISFP or an ISTP


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Doll

INTJ, not sure why.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Chompy

Intp


----------



## Lacy

Enfj


----------



## kitchensink

ISFP. Which you are. Yay, it's accurate.


----------



## gyogul

infp for @Lacy Tears and IxFJ @witchensink


----------



## Lacy

ESTJ 8w7


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: I'll guess INFJ without translating.


----------



## gyogul

username: IxxP
avatar: ISxP
profile picture: IxFP

conclusion: ISxP


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Azazel

Gyogul:
Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: ISTJ

Flou:
Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ISFJ
Signature: ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INTJ-T


----------



## Eset

Istj.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Eset

Isfj.


----------



## gyogul

username: INxJ
avatar: INxx, mostly INFJ
profile picture: INTP
signature: INxJ

conclusion: INxJ


----------



## Eset

Intp.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp this time


----------



## Because_why_not

All signs point to KTAJ


----------



## gyogul

xxFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp???


----------



## Lacy

Entp 864


----------



## overlordofpizza

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

Esfp ?


----------



## Eset

Isfp.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INTP


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Eset

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely INTJ


----------



## overlordofpizza

Isfj


----------



## Eset

Estp.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFP. Deal with it.


----------



## gyogul

IxTP?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Eset

xNTP.


----------



## bremen

163-SP | ILE-Ti | INTP

Seriously, an Enfp


----------



## Eset

963-SP | LSI-Ti | ISTJ

Seriously, an ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar, profile picture, and signature all seem ENTP to me.


----------



## Lacy

Sad IxFP


----------



## Eset

Isfp.


----------



## Lacy

INTP 7w6 8w7 3w4


----------



## OP

I'd say ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Ne user.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFJ
Profile Picture: ESFP
Signature: INTP


----------



## Eset

Istp.


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## gyogul

username: IxxJ
avatar: INTP
profile picture: INTP
signature: IxTx, probably IxTP

conclusion: INTx

edit: that was for @Witch of Britannia

------------

IxFP


----------



## Eset

@gyogul

Wait, this is INTP to you?










INTP overall.


----------



## gyogul

Witch of Britannia said:


> @gyogul
> 
> Wait, this is INTP to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTP overall.


yep. I mostly see INTP males go after those overly moe images. If your profile said you were a girl I'd rethink my answer.

My second guess would be INFP but definitely INxP.


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> yep. I mostly see INTP males go after those overly moe images. If your profile said you were a girl I'd rethink my answer.
> 
> My second guess would be INFP but definitely INxP.


From first glances she's hella moe, but she's tsundere for reals;
Chitoge from Nisekoi.


----------



## gyogul

Witch of Britannia said:


> From first glances she's hella moe, but she's tsundere for reals;
> Chitoge from Nisekoi.


you can't be moe and a tsundere at the same time?


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> you can't be moe and a tsundere at the same time?


I meant it as in; 
At face-value i.e. just looking at images --> looks moe
Watching the show --> is tsundere


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Eset

IxFP.


----------



## OP

I'll play devil's advocate and say ESFJ.


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp.


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## kitchensink

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP-ish (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Eset

Entp.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Eset

Ni.


----------



## gyogul

intp or a fruity infp


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## Eset

Fi and Ni.


----------



## gyogul

inxp; intp if you're a guy, infp if you're a girl


----------



## overlordofpizza

Istp


----------



## gyogul

IxTx, best guess is IxTJ


----------



## gyogul

username: xSTJ
avatar: ISxP
profile picture: ISFP
signature: xSxP

conclusion: xSxP, probably xSFP


----------



## leictreon

IxTJ


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: INFP


----------



## Sarcdan

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: ISTP
Signature: INTP

Conclusion: ISTP


----------



## leictreon

Avatar: ESFP
Siggy: ISFP
Profile: ISFJ

I'll go with ISFP


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfp


----------



## Spleen

Infj.


----------



## Sarcdan

Avatar and signature: INFJ


----------



## leictreon

Still ISFP


----------



## Spleen

INFP. Just like Johnny Joestar himself.


----------



## leictreon

Oh, another one who believes Johnny is an INFP  (and Gyro is an ISTJ)

INTP


----------



## Spleen

Yeah. He's a very depressed INFP while Gyro is (for me) an ESTJ and Diego a badass ENTJ. 

Well, I'm a bit too much into JJBA...


----------



## gyogul

username: INFx, mostly INFP
avatar: INxP
signature: INFJ

conclusion: INFx


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entp


----------



## Sarcdan

Avatar: INTJ
Signature: ISFP
Profile picture: ENFP
Conclusion: INFP


----------



## leictreon

Spleen said:


> Yeah. He's a very depressed INFP while Gyro is (for me) an ESTJ and Diego a badass ENTJ.
> 
> Well, I'm a bit too much into JJBA...


Glad to see more JJBA fans here.

INTJ for Sarcdan


----------



## gyogul

INTP. also if you're gonna post in this thread you should put your badge in spoilers in your sig


----------



## leictreon

I used to but I literally stopped caring, so whatever.

INTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: INTP


----------



## Candy Apple

Pic ISFP


----------



## Kingego

Intj


----------



## Eset

istp


----------



## leictreon

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Adorable INTP


----------



## gyogul

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

A bored INTP


----------



## vforverification

Enfp


----------



## gyogul

angry infp


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Jakuri

ExFP


----------



## Candy Apple

Intp


----------



## Eset

infp af


----------



## gyogul

i like your new avatar @narcissistic

INTP


----------



## Jakuri

entj?


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INFP


----------



## Spleen

Avatar : ESFP
Sign : ESTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTP
Signature: INFJ


----------



## Eset

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infp!


----------



## Candy Apple

Intp


----------



## vforverification

I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO TYPE YOU AFTER SEEING YOUR AVATAR IT'S SO CUTE I"M GONNA EXPLODE!! ARGH CUTE <3 <3

Hmm enfp?


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## vforverification

Ciel Phantomhive said:


> Esfp



I don't know why I give off such an ESFP vibe hahaha

ISTP for you


----------



## Doll

entj

6w7


----------



## Eset

ESxJ


----------



## gyogul

xNTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP because why not


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ExxP, maybe ESFP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ENTP


----------



## gyogul

flourine said:


> ESFP because why not


are you talking about the cat or the guy in the skull mask?

--

ISTJ or INFP


----------



## Silent Theory

@gyogul 

Profile picture: INTJ
Avatar: INTJ
Siggy: INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ or INFP (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ ovo


----------



## Eset

ENFP ovo


----------



## RaisinKG

certainly another ENFP avi


----------



## Maybe

Username: xxTx
Avatar: ExxP
Sig: Screams ENTP

_ENTP_


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infp (?)


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ for sure


----------



## Eset

_Sorry, not sorry._


----------



## Asmodaeus

Most likely... ENFJ!


----------



## Lacy

A bored INTP


----------



## Spleen

Intj.


----------



## Eset

NF


----------



## Lacy

INxP


----------



## Zoquaro

Intp


----------



## Lacy

ISFJ or ESFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Zoquaro

Well, the avatar's from a bullet hell, so...ISTP? :/

But the signature looks ESFP... Conflicted! XP


----------



## RaisinKG

Abstract Art

INFP


----------



## Jakuri

enfp


----------



## Candy Apple

Enfp - flourine


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFJ
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## Rafiki

Avatar: xSxx > ISFJ
Sig: xSxP > ISFP

Overall: ISFx

:O


----------



## RaisinKG

certainly an ESTP


----------



## Jaune

Certainly an ENTP.


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## vforverification

Enfj


----------



## Doccium

Estp?


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: ENTJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## Libra Sun

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: ESTJ


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## Eset

isfp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Doccium

In*p?


----------



## Maybe

Avatar: INTJ
Sig: IxFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: Big robot looks INTJ, the guy looks ISFP.
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

estp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Zoquaro

ESFJ - looks nice, but not afraid to chat


----------



## Lacy

Isfj 469


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infp


----------



## Lacy

ENFP 461 Sp Sx


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ESFP
Signature: INTJ


----------



## Meliodas

Obvious strong Si preference

I am leaning towards ISTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Estp (?)


----------



## vforverification

INTJ (love your pic)


----------



## leictreon

INTJ definitely


----------



## Blackbear

Enfp?


----------



## leictreon

infj


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Jaune

IxFP


----------



## Sylarz

I made it too easy.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because iron man


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp .. for now :wink:


----------



## Jaune

INFJ... forever. :kitteh:


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFx (?)


----------



## Eset

IxFx


----------



## mizz

INTP (not a clue :laughing


----------



## Eset

isfp or infj


----------



## Faery

Hmm, INFP!


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj!!! C=


----------



## Faery

INTJness


----------



## bremen

Infgay


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## Lombardy poplar

entj


----------



## Eset

istj


----------



## vforverification

Istj


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## BroNerd

Istj


----------



## Eset

ntp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Doccium

*nfp?


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Estj (?)


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Lacy

Entp 528


----------



## gyogul

your avatar is adorable. ISFJ?


----------



## Lacy

INTP or ENFP


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp


----------



## gyogul

initial vibe: xNFP

username: INFP
avatar: INxx excluding INTJ
profile picture: xNFP but gonna go with INFP
signature: INFP

conclusion: INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xntj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## Meliodas

ESTP. I could tell immediately


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Isfp.


----------



## Bijoux

I immediately thought INFJ, especially from your sig, and then noticed you actually are one. roud:


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## gyogul

intp


----------



## Lacy

ENFP 7w6 4w5 9w8 So Sp


----------



## gyogul

isfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

type: sith (Xntj) both master and apprentice.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar/Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFJ


----------



## leictreon

> Robbie Rotten

ISFP!


----------



## gyogul

your avatar scares me

isfp?


----------



## sometimes

INFP or INTJ.


----------



## Maybe

IxTP ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## gyogul

hmm cheeky enfp female


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Intj


----------



## versace

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

Avatar: Se-ish
Siggy: Habanera gives me aux of tert Se vibes
Pro Pic: Fi or Ti

ISxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Candy Apple

Ni_ _Se but I'll go with INTJ.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: Looks like something an INFP would have.
Signature: Also looks like something an INFP would have.


----------



## Rafiki

some dark muthafuqqin TJ


----------



## Candy Apple

Sig looks like Ne with a dislike for Te, avatar looks like ISFP, I'll combine them and go with INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFx


----------



## vforverification

isfp


----------



## Candy Apple

Entp


----------



## Chompy

Hmm, candy apple...makes me think teacher...makes me think xSTJ.


----------



## Candy Apple

Whoa lol xD interesting connections.

Ni, INFJ.


----------



## Malandro

Entp


----------



## Jakuri

xsfp?


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## leictreon

IxTP


----------



## gyogul

infp


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## vforverification

Entj


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## Catsby

INFx?


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Eset

esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## crazitaco

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: Seems like something an ENxP would say.


----------



## Rafiki

INxJ
fun!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Maybe

xNTx


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Seems IEE to me


----------



## Candy Apple

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Clueing For Looks

Estj?


----------



## Candy Apple

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

cuddly ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## RaisinKG

intj?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Entp


----------



## Lacy

ENFJ 9w8 2w1 6w5 So Sx


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## vforverification

Infj


----------



## Lacy

Some ESxP 378 bullshit


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## versace

Istp


----------



## vforverification

Enfj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entp


----------



## Lacy

ENTx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## versace

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

enfj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: IxFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Intj


----------



## Bijoux

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Profile Picture: INFP
Avatar: ISFP
Signature: INFP

INFP


----------



## leictreon

Profile: ISFP
Avatar: INFP
Siggy: ENTP
Username: INTP

ENFP


----------



## jjcu

Profile Intj
Avatar Infp
Signature Infp?

Infp I think.


----------



## vforverification

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ESFP
Profile Picture: ESFP maybe
Signature: ESTP, 3w4


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Esfj


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## leictreon

Estj


----------



## gyogul

leictreon back at it again with the adorable avatars 

ixfp but it's probably intentionally cute which makes me think infp


----------



## Quakers

Entj


----------



## gyogul

istp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## vforverification

intj


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Estp


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estj


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: INFJ


----------



## Lacy

Profile Pic: ISFJ
Avatar: NTP or ESTJ
Sig: ESTJ


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Esfj


----------



## Lacy

ESTP archetype warrior vibes


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## leictreon

Avatar and Sig: ENTP
Profile: ENTP too


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

isfj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Rafiki

your isfpenis is showing

isfpness*


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## leictreon

FLASH (or ENTP)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Lacy

Estp


----------



## Rafiki

isfjade


----------



## leictreon

Isfj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfj


----------



## Gorgon

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## vforverification

xntp


----------



## leictreon

Esfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## Lacy

IxFJ 964(or 2)


----------



## vforverification

isfp


----------



## Lacy

Estp 3


----------



## gyogul

xNFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## gyogul

enfp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## TornadicX

INFJ or INTJ


----------



## Lacy

ISxP


----------



## gyogul

xnfp


----------



## Jakuri

INxP


----------



## Lacy

@gyogul
~ENFP
@Jakuri
~INFP


----------



## Eset

isfj


----------



## gyogul

intX


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ENFP


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

Intp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

isfp~ &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TheHuman

Isfp


----------



## Adena

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

anfj >


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

esfp!


----------



## Detective John Kimble

infj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Shinnicakes

Intj???


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Ominously

ENFP perhaps?


----------



## Zoquaro

Isfp


----------



## leictreon

isfp


----------



## cake

isfp


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## cake

isfp (secretly wants the spam to keep going xD*


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Eset

isfp


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## Ominously

ISFP.

I will resurrect the spam!


----------



## cake

INFP. *evil laughs as i break the spam again*


----------



## tinyheart

That cat ear hoodie and Newbie innocence? Can't be anything but...INFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Jakuri

straightforward one. INFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## cake

infj


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP or INxJ (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Soul Kitchen

The Tenth (or was that Eleventh?) Doctor is an Ne-dom of some kind, and his quote about a new man sauntering away is something someone with inferior Si could identify with. I'm going to take a guess and say ENFP.


----------



## vforverification

Intp


----------



## Lacy

Estp


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

Profile Pic is INTJ, Avi is INTJ, Sig is INTJ

INTJ checks out a-okay


----------



## cake

Profile pic says infp, avi is infj, sig inxj

your method of thinking in the way you type, makes me believe infj


----------



## Lacy

xSTP


----------



## cake

guess again,  one of my sisters, and one of my best friends are both ESTP's, and i love em, but if im with them for longer then like half a day, i get drained like non other.

INTJ for you


----------



## NiamhD

Infp


----------



## Vivid Avidity

Esfp


----------



## Lacy

@NiamhD
xSxP 738 Sx Sp
@Vivid Avidity
ISxP 468 Sp Sx


----------



## Vivid Avidity

INTJ 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Lacy

ESFP 4w3


----------



## leictreon

INFP 4w5


----------



## Tamehagane

INFJ NOwOT


----------



## cake

entj, maybe infj?


----------



## Maybe

I thought of Esfx for username.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## cake

infp


----------



## Tamehagane

Sig: ENFP
Avatar: ESTP
Username: Inanimate object


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entj


----------



## Tamehagane

Whoovians strike me as trendy INFP



The Heart said:


> Entj


You wot m8


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Tamehagane

Sigg and Username: Infp
Avatar: Isfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Eset

intj


----------



## Jaune

Intp.


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## leictreon

ENxP


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

@leictreon
Avatar: ENFJ
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: INFP
@Lacy Tears
Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: ISFJ
Signature: INFJ


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## Owtoo

INFP 5w4 9w8 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INTP


----------



## Tamehagane

Estj?


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## Lacy

INFx


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Avatar: INFJ

Profile Pic: ISFP

Sig: IxFP style or 4 Cored INFP


----------



## Stawker

Enfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## Gorgon

estp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFJ


----------



## versace

Avatar: ENTP
Profile Picture: ISFP


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infp! C=


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ, as I typed in the other "Type the avatar above you" thread.
As for enneagram, will go with 5w4 (more in touch with Fi imo) - 4w? - 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Zoquaro

Infp


----------



## Lacy

PfP: i*NF*p
Sig: Fe

INFx


----------



## cake

The font style makes me think isfp, but then the siggy and avatar scream infp

also glad im not the only one who loved im still here


----------



## Lacy

ISFP 6 :sad:


----------



## bleghc

you scream fi-dom 4. less certain on what kind of fi-dom though.

taking a hunch at... isfp?? primarily bc of the intricate aesthetics. (also, nice song. played it out of curiosity about what it might indicate about who you are and it's actually really nice.)


----------



## Eset

enfp 479


----------



## Lacy

ESFJ 3w4 1w2 7w6 Sx Sp


----------



## Stawker

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

xSTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Istj 100% don't belive anyone else.


----------



## cake

entpentpentpentp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Bunny

Intj 549


----------



## Zoquaro

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

ESFJ in a loop


----------



## Eset

infp 496


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Lacy

Intj


----------



## Zoquaro

Intp


----------



## leictreon

ISFP or INFJ


----------



## Tamehagane

Enfj


----------



## cake

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi: ENTP
PfP: ENFP 
Sig: The Mime Way is the ISFP way

Overall: ENFP


----------



## Zoquaro

INFJ because of Satori. If it's mind-reading, then it's pretty much Ni isn't it...?


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Xcopy

Overall: INFP


----------



## tinyheart

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## tinyheart

Phil DeVille said:


> Avatar: ISFP
> Profile Picture: INFP
> Signature: INFP


Avatar...WHAT?! ISFP?! Not even REMOTELY! That is the product of INFP engineering, boss!

Anyways, INTP for that outfit.


----------



## Bunny

Infp 4


----------



## leictreon

Enfp


----------



## Zoquaro

Isfj


----------



## Rouskyrie

INFJ 9w1.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## tinyheart

INTP :ninja:


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Tamehagane

ENFP ignoring your signature


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## cake

infp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Zoquaro

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

ISxP


----------



## Tamehagane

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Lacy

Infj 5


----------



## Eset

isfj 1


----------



## Zoquaro

ISTJ 3w2


----------



## Tamehagane

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Putin: INTJ or ISTP me thinks


----------



## Bunny

ENFP 4w5


----------



## Lacy

xSFP


----------



## Tamehagane

INFJ

We desperately need some new blood around here


----------



## tinyheart

iNTP


----------



## Lacy

Infj


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP, leaning toward INFP


----------



## Eset

infj 5


----------



## Lacy

Entj


----------



## RJDG14

Infj?


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## tinyheart

ENfJ


----------



## Eset

infj 4


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFP 4w?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Bunny

INTJ 4w5


----------



## Eset

isfp 9


----------



## Anni415

Istp


----------



## Zoquaro

Intp


----------



## Eset

intp 9


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Kimchi

infj


----------



## Lacy

Istj


----------



## cake

Infj


----------



## Eset

entp 7


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Estj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENTJ
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: INFP


----------



## tinyheart

esfp '__'


----------



## Lacy

Intp 2


----------



## Bunny

INFJ 5w4


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## BranchMonkey

I can be persuasive. ٩(˘◡˘)۶

4w5 enneagram
ENTJ or INTJ for User ID
ENTJ for Life's Administrator bit of signature


----------



## vforverification

Istj


----------



## Lacy

ISFJ
@vforverification 
ESxP


----------



## vforverification

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Strong independent black woman who don't need no man


----------



## Zoquaro

Esfp.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Picture: Uh... INTP
Signature: INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi: Clearly an ENTP ironically being an ISTP
PfP: lol ENFP
Sig: ISTP

ENTP


----------



## vforverification

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTP xP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Hiraeth

entp


----------



## Jakuri

INF jumped out the most. Going with INFJ, as it seems to put more emphasis on how the tree on her hand fits together with the rest of the universe (Ni impression).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP vibe all day , erryday..


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## BranchMonkey

MBTI: isfp 
Enneagram 6 
Socionics ESI-Se or ISFj


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi: That looks like Bill Nye's pet monkey. xNTP.
Sig: Once more unto the INTP

INTP


----------



## str00dles

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

New Avi: A professional ISTP who knows how to wear sunglasses while carpenting.
PfP: You cannot grasp the true form of Laughing Guy's ENFP Attack!
Sig: We are Number ne dom

ENFP


----------



## tinyheart

Avvie: INFP
Siggy: ISFP


----------



## Cat Brainz

Avie; INTJ
Siggy; INFP
Name; INFP

INFP


----------



## Sailor Mars

ENFP trying to pass off as ENTP like the character.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Pfp and avatar: INxJ (Fi)

I'm gonna say INFJ


----------



## Lacy

Avi: ISFP
Sig: Multiple Intelligences -> INTP; Quote -> Sounds anti 4 to me, maybe 7 ESP

ISTP 73x


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Avi: NT
PfP: ETJ
Sig: Ne

ENTP


----------



## tinyheart

Avvie: ISTP
Siggy: ISTP


----------



## leictreon

Avi: INFJ
Siggy: INFP
username: INFP

INFP there


----------



## Lacy

@mytinyheart
Avi: Ne
PfP: Ne
Sig: Fi

ENFP
@leictreon
Avi: ISFP
PfP: Introvert
Sig: INFP

IxFP


----------



## tinyheart

INTP overall


----------



## Lacy

ISFJ vibes


----------



## tinyheart

That avvie is so Ti...


----------



## BranchMonkey

Don Quixote - INFJ


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP I say


----------



## Cat Brainz

User name= Si introvert
Profile picture= ENFP

INFP


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

INTP because some minimalism theme going on.


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ bc you've held onto this theme far longer than an INFP would.


----------



## Jakuri

mytinyheart said:


> INFJ bc you've held onto this theme far longer than an INFP would.


I put it up hoping that Deemo would get an update (my avi is the song image of a song that is to be updated in Deemo 3.0) soon -- I was thinking of putting it up until that update takes place, but looks like it's taking much longer than they initially expected....oh well. But in any case, I don't switch my avatar that often, that's true~





sig pic and profile pic on the other hand, I don't see myself changing around too often...just perfect. 

Whoever is posting next should skip me -- I felt like responding, so~


----------



## SpaceVulpes

mytinyheart said:


> INFJ bc you've held onto this theme far longer than an INFP would.



Pfp: Ni and / or Fi + Inferior Se
Avi: Ti
Siggy: Dominant or auxiliary Fi, Ne

Well... Definitely INFx, INFP would maybe be closer


----------



## Lacy

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Looks to be an ISxP ~


----------



## JaguarPap

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Doccium

I*FP? Though I lean more towards INFP.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP 4w5 for avatar and sig. No photo?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Dynamic, Decisive. Serious. INTJ maybe?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## BranchMonkey

Zen sig; clever/fun avatar: going with INFP.


----------



## Jakuri

Getting Ni; INxJ.


----------



## tinyheart

INFP 9w1


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi: Snail is a ISFP, frog is an INFP playing the world's saddest song on the world's smallest violin
Pfp: kek is ENFP
Sig: Always INFP. ALWAYS.

INFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## Lacy

Avi: NFP
PfP: ISFJ
Sig: maybe INFP

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intp


----------



## BranchMonkey

Rampaging musical mussel aka INFJ-T is for tonsured or turbulence but never for tepid.


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Mange

INFJ vibes


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISTP vibes: Take no prisoners.


----------



## Librarylady

ESFP maybe, although I know that's not what your real type is.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I have a heck of a lot of fun coming up with various "Branch Monkeys" 

Your type seems more ESTP, the vibe and the avatar, but I do know what your actual is, of course :-0


----------



## RaisinKG

it is the respected and revered Chief Baboon of the Branch Tribe! Praise him! *bows*

Avi: ENFJ
Sig: i love haikus. ISFP cuz y not

ENFJ, cos the influence of Chief Baboon is too strong.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Avi and Pfp: Fi and Ne, maybe xNFP
Siggy: Fe or ENxP (Could be dominant Fi also)

ENFP


----------



## Jakuri

Ni vibe jumped out from both avatar and sig.
Profile pic, sig, and avi didn't look too F, so I will go with INTJ.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP - Revealing of self; not like, "Oh, all of me" but yes. I can relate. And yet, there is that extra something that would otherwise have me put IXFP or such. 5w4 or 4w5.


----------



## tinyheart

INTP 6w5


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

intj


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP 7w6


----------



## Doccium

Probably an INFP. 
(By the way: Your avatar is pretty neat.)


----------



## Librarylady

INFJ vibes because I know sooo many of them who would use an avatar like that


----------



## BranchMonkey

I wouldn't use an avatar like that... but my type is "Unknown," so forget about me.

Library Lady is an ISTJ, and darn likable at that. 

I have to put "Maude" in context to avoid typing LL an extraverted sensor feeler judger kind of hmm, person. 

I can do that--I'm so old; not as old as Bea Arthur, if she's still alive (I never know), but still, getting up there in years; may more wisdom follow...


----------



## Sava Saevus

Istp


----------



## The Impossible Girl

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi: DOCTOR WHO IN WONDER LAND ~ NE-DOM?
PfP: An INFP's dream fantasy land.
Sig: Aw. So you're an INTJ...

INxP


----------



## Librarylady

BranchMonkey said:


> I wouldn't use an avatar like that... but my type is "Unknown," so forget about me.
> 
> Library Lady is an ISTJ, and darn likable at that.
> 
> I have to put "Maude" in context to avoid typing LL an extraverted sensor feeler judger kind of hmm, person.
> 
> I can do that--I'm so old; not as old as Bea Arthur, if she's still alive (I never know), but still, getting up there in years; may more wisdom follow...


I guess you are far different than the two INFJ's I know 

I don't think avatar is always accurate to type, since I've gotten a lot wrong so far, but it sure is fun to guess! I love this thread. You are right though that my real personality is completely opposite to the character in my avatar :tongue: 

I already know what Flourine is, but to be different I'll give you ESFP (I know that isn't your real type).


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Librarylady

I choose my own for pairing neuron jumping; evolution, hence "monkeys"; meditation "Monkey Mind"; anything that will leap on branches outside or inside (brain or entire body), and I do have fun...

This seems to throw people, perhaps because it never occurs to them to look at my user ID and the avatars, search for patterns, which is something I enjoy doing.

Is "that" INFJ-like... 

I know the answer but this thread is for other perspectives--no matter how little we have to go on, including, sometimes, interest.  

Skip me, people: Go after Librarylady. Shake her up.


----------



## RaisinKG

BranchMonkey said:


> @Librarylady
> 
> I choose my own for pairing neuron jumping; evolution, hence "monkeys"; meditation "Monkey Mind"; anything that will leap on branches outside or inside (brain or entire body), and I do have fun...
> 
> This seems to throw people, perhaps because it never occurs to them to look at my user ID and the avatars, search for patterns, which is something I enjoy doing.
> 
> Is "that" INFJ-like...
> 
> I know the answer but this thread is for other perspectives--no matter how little we have to go on, including, sometimes, interest.
> 
> Skip me, people: Go after Librarylady. Shake her up.


none shall escape. None shall escape these endearing eyes of INFaithPlayfulness. @BranchMonkey


@Librarylady but what if your avatar is not an ISTJ. But what if it's actually an INTP, who studies on and on and on in her library, and half of the books in there are written by her, in her endless quest and study to understand all the things and discover the truth behind the truth behind the truth, and she's annoyed by that one dude who likes to raise hell in the place.


it's a good thing this thread's title didn't have an "above you" in it so i can technically go around typing any poster in this thread, or maybe even people who haven't posted here.~

then again, maybe it is a good thing that I and nearly erry1 else here just go by the unspoken rule of above you, and perhaps it'd also be rude to just randomly type someone whose last post in this thread was 30 pages ago. but still, maybe they'll love being mentioned!


----------



## Asmodaeus

flourine said:


> none shall escape. None shall escape these endearing eyes of INFaithPlayfulness. @BranchMonkey
> 
> 
> @Librarylady but what if your avatar is not an ISTJ. But what if it's actually an INTP, who studies on and on and on in her library, and half of the books in there are written by her, in her endless quest and study to understand all the things and discover the truth behind the truth behind the truth, and she's annoyed by that one dude who likes to raise hell in the place.
> 
> 
> it's a good thing this thread's title didn't have an "above you" in it so i can technically go around typing any poster in this thread, or maybe even people who haven't posted here.~
> 
> then again, maybe it is a good thing that I and nearly erry1 else here just go by the unspoken rule of above you, and perhaps it'd also be rude to just randomly type someone whose last post in this thread was 30 pages ago. but still, maybe they'll love being mentioned!


I normally type @flourine as INFJ but this time she sounds *impressively* ENFx-ish!


----------



## RaisinKG

Icy NiTe said:


> I normally type @flourine as INFJ but this time she sounds *impressively* ENFx-ish!


hmm... INFJ for me, used to type as that, that's still interesting to me. *sips tea*

see, there are many sides to a person. but each of us can only see one side respectively, that one side we see, that is that person in our own little world, our view of them, not their view of us, which includes what type we think they are. so perhaps this little post here has changed your perspective of me.~

o and with that....

a little side of INTJ please.


----------



## The Impossible Girl

Avatar: INFP
Profile picture: ENFJ
Signature: ENFP

Probably an xNFP


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Isfp it seems.


----------



## leictreon

enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

mobile but its an IxFP saying hi from the comfort of home


----------



## BranchMonkey

Microwaves, tin foil, interesting combination: high-wired ENFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFJ.


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfp


----------



## BranchMonkey

Torn between INFP and ISFP; split the different: IsFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## anorganizedmess

INTx


----------



## BranchMonkey

Enfp


----------



## Libra Sun

Istp


----------



## Gorgon

INFP 964 tritype


----------



## Endologic

^
ISFP

(random text in lower case so "ISFP" can stay in upper case)


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP 2w3


----------



## Librarylady

I'll be different this time and do ISFP


----------



## pinwheel

IxTJ


----------



## Librarylady

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

Any SJ


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## BranchMonkey

for leictreon

Going with the whole shebang--and glad I've seen photos, including the playful ones: INFJ for MBTI and INFj for Socionics. That'll do; class dismissed. :spacecraft-1:

P.S. @leictreon 

Thank you about Pieper being cute. I'll share photos when I get her home in a couple weeks--if she'll sit still long enough; the girls on always on the move; the boys are the cuddle bugs.


for @Krayfish (someone else go for it too): ENFP


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP Baboon, @BrachMonkey you never cease to amaze me with those starry eyes.

As for @Krayfish, that avi screams ENFP, but then Greedling says Se-dom... but meh! ENFP for this one.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Doesn't recognize a pygmy slow loris; doesn't Google it; very animated, cock-sure confident:

ESFP and 7w8


----------



## Librarylady

INFP (To be different I guess)


----------



## Krayfish

ISTJ without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

INFP 5w6


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Isfp


----------



## BranchMonkey

Intp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Infj. (My avatar was a trick though because it's an enfp character​. But you didn't fall for it  )


----------



## gyogul

isfp?


----------



## Librarylady

Intp


----------



## tinyheart

isfj 8W9


----------



## BranchMonkey

Creative, spontaneous, what-you-see is what you get projected; otherwise? INFP - LightsItUp!


----------



## tinyheart

istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Krayfish

IxFP


----------



## tinyheart

enfj


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP - T is for tickle... go to the thread about licking and kicking and I don't know; I have a gift for you there.


----------



## tinyheart

isfj


----------



## BranchMonkey

Goofer... thinking, thinking... ENTJ ! 

Oh, I forgot: "Thank you."


----------



## tinyheart

infp <3


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP (??


----------



## tinyheart

enfj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Infp. 



gyogul said:


> isfp?


Gross


----------



## Krayfish

I'd have said ISFP if not for your response to ISFP being suggested lol. ISTP?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Enfp


----------



## Librarylady

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp!


----------



## Hao

*ExTP.*


----------



## anorganizedmess

ENTx


----------



## mcnn4

@anorganizedmess

just by your username, I'm guessing ENFP or INTP


----------



## Lann the Clever

xNFx? You don't give us much to work with, I haven't looked at the enneagram in ages either.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Oh the INTJ edge...
Edit: Wait, really?


----------



## Lann the Clever

Witch of Oreo said:


> edge


I am not versed in this edge you speak of. I am softer than a virgin's bosom.


----------



## Maybe

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Doccium

Intj.


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Playful IxFP (?)


----------



## BranchMonkey

No, but if you look up INFJs and study us, we are the most cheery, enthusiastic, playful, seemingly extraverted -- not just analytical, good with words, and creative ones: the whole enchilada. 

You? You don't seem cock-sure enough for the INTJs I've known, and been mistaken for--though I am not "really" cocksure.

I have yet to find posts of yours, or blogs, anything else to study to come to a reasonable conclusion, i.e. beyond a reasonable doubt, as to your type, so INTJ, sure... for now. 

I'd know if I heard you on the phone--a conversation; got a friend who went back and forth between INTJ and INTP but on the phone, it was so clear she was an INTJ based on how she spoke, topics, decisions, how she made them, the works...


----------



## Freya Violet

Infj?


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp


----------



## Freya Violet

Enfp


----------



## Heavelyn

infp? infJ?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxTP.


----------



## Cat Brainz

xSFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

Oh, the trouble-making grin xD

ENTP


----------



## Freya Violet

Esfp


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Freya Violet

xNFP?


----------



## leictreon

infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

You crazy teddy bear loving Friend; I say INfP because I think your F/T is tight, like fraternity twins.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Krayfish

IxFP


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Gorgon

enfp 7w6


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Freya Violet

Infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxJ, INTJ most likely


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## Goblin Jane

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?) 

Ni is strong with this one! (or so it seems...)


----------



## Lacy

ENTP in some way, probably 5


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNFP 6w7


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Cat Brainz

ESxP 7w8 Sx/So


----------



## isn't anything

InFp


----------



## vforverification

Intp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFP 7w6


----------



## Lacy

ESFP 7w8 Sx So


----------



## leictreon

ENTP because Rick


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Goofy INFP :tongue:


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## navi__x3

ISTP... Except the quote.. INTx?


----------



## leictreon

INFx


----------



## Farfadou57

Infp


----------



## Chrystallinum

(dunnohowthisworksbuthereiamanyways) (how do you even siggy? @[email protected])

INTP?


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

ISFJ 9w1


----------



## Momentz

ISTP (going by name only) / INFJ 6w7


----------



## Farfadou57

The mermaid give me ESFP vibes...


----------



## Krayfish

Enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFx?


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Nick_

Intj


----------



## leictreon

iSFP


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

You won't fool us. INTP.


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP just... Just because... Everything.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFP :tongue:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Gotterdammerung said:


> INFP :tongue:


Go your way, stalker.










Skip me


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Witch of Oreo said:


> Go your way, stalker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip me


----------



## Lacy

ISxJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## Hero of Freedom

INFP Profile Pic/Avatar but ENFP Signature.


----------



## Krayfish

ENFP if not for you being a 6w5, so I guess INFP


----------



## Candy Apple

enfj


----------



## Farfadou57

Enfp ?


----------



## navi__x3

Infp

(pretty much looks like mine LOL)


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFP (?)


----------



## Lacy

INTJ 5w4 Sp


----------



## horrorbun

Intp ^


----------



## Lacy

ISFP 9w1


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP 4w5 (with strong Ni)


----------



## Clockheart

Infp


----------



## Krayfish

ISFJ perhaps?


----------



## leictreon

N dominant feeler (INFJ or ENFP)


----------



## Lacy

Healthy INFP 2 integrated in 4


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## a peach

Ooh quirky INTJ, feels a little 5w4 to me?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*chuckle* INFJ. 

The profile pic is giveaway.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP!


----------



## Lacy

IxFP 4w5 or ISTJ 5w6 1w9


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 4w5


----------



## Cat Brainz

xNFP 7w6 4w3 9w1


----------



## ravioliravioli

ENxP 7w6 9w8 3w4


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Rafiki

ixtp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Intp!


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Farfadou57

En(t\f)p


----------



## Librarylady

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFP (?)


----------



## Clockheart

Enfj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxJ


----------



## Endologic

Idk.


----------



## Wisteria

Idk

joke. Ti sig, Ne profile pic, INTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

An ISFP's imagination can be apocalyptic in nature.


----------



## Clockheart

Infp?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ISFJ


----------



## Justmeonhere

Intp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## lilprimrose

enfj maybe


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Isfp


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Infj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP


----------



## Clockheart

Enfj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

hard to guess when its right there...so isfj it is :laughing:


----------



## Librarylady

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Istj (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ


----------



## a peach

Your avatar screams INFJ~ ♡
As does your profile picture -- old soul, perhaps??

(Person below me, should I just change my avatar to my profile picture?? lol so indecisive;; )


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because modern pirate


----------



## Krayfish

Enfp


----------



## Clockheart

Infp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lady Kaizoku said:


> isfp?


ESTP : ) Infj?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## gyogul

ENTP. too much Ne in my face


----------



## Clockheart

Your profile pic screams ENFP but your avatar is so ISTJ, so...yeah


----------



## gyogul

:laughing:

your avatar is NP-ish but your profile picture is a bit more intense which makes me think of an F type. xNFP?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENTP? :shocked:


----------



## Clockheart

I'd say ESFJ


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## gyogul

hmmm INxP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## leictreon

obvious ESFJ


----------



## tinyheart

enfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTJ


----------



## Clockheart

Enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ


----------



## tinyheart

istj


----------



## Clockheart

profile pic is so ENFP


----------



## horrorbun

gosh dangit. Posted too slow. ESFP vibe (also, cute sig) @Clockheart


----------



## Krayfish

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## leictreon

Obvious ENFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Obvious INFP


----------



## Clockheart

Infp


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Superfluous

hella INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## rairi

avatar: ISFP
siggy: ESFP
profile pic: ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## rairi

Icy NiTe said:


> ESFJ (?)


Just about the cutest INTJ I've ever seen!

Avatar: INTJ
Profile pic: INTJ
Siggy: INFJ


----------



## Krayfish

Fe... ESFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

Esfj


----------



## rairi

hmm, ISFP


----------



## nam

Isfp?


----------



## Farfadou57

Istx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Krayfish

Estp


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## leictreon

Enfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You are just right..


----------



## Squirt

Estj


----------



## Squirt

leictreon said:


> Enfp


My post was for you but it was even more wrong than if it was for Notus Asphodelus haha.


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Farfadou57

Infp


----------



## rairi

Intp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Krayfish

Intp


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## tinyheart

entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Clockheart

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ESFP
Signature: If the ESFP wasn't there, I would have guessed ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Clockheart

didn't try to make you care, but it's a good thing you're an obvious type, right? don't need to second guess it no more at least


----------



## BlackLeopard

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ISTx


----------



## BlackLeopard

Estp


----------



## Turi

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Lacy

ENFP 5w4


----------



## Turi

Infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISxP


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## Lacy

Estp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## BlackLeopard

Estp


----------



## Clockheart

enfj


----------



## Baphomet

ENxP , leaning on ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Lacy

ENTP with a strong Ti and Fe

Btw, glad to see you, it's been a long time ^^


----------



## Farfadou57

Infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP, yep


----------



## Superfluous

Intp


----------



## Clockheart

enfj


----------



## Darkbloom

Esfp


----------



## spaceynyc

Enfp


----------



## Clockheart

intp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

xSFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Superfluous

Intj


----------



## Darkbloom

Enfj


----------



## Rafiki

pic: ...
av: ixfp
siggy: infj/isfj


----------



## Sir Kanra

ENxP I can see both


----------



## RAWRXDD

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## overlordofpizza

Estp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## ricericebaby

Av + sig = INTJ.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxP?


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP :crazy:


----------



## Komodo

@Gotterdammerung

I will go with ISTJ actually.


----------



## Baphomet

IxTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Baphomet

Intp


----------



## Cat Brainz

INxJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## tinyheart

intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## ricericebaby

Intj.


----------



## Rept

Entp


----------



## Hao

*Estp*


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Clockheart

istj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

esfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Lady Kaizoku said:


> Sounds like a defensive ISFJ


infp I actually wasn't being defensive, there's actually only one person who can make me blush


----------



## Crying Lightning

Intp/intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

No pic, avie or siggy so it's hard to tell...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Freya Violet

Your George Smiley quote picks and overall admiration of him makes me think you have Fi and either Ne or Se that's strong (can't tell apart between the 2 with what little I have to work with), but I'll go with ENFP cause the second quote makes me think of Ne rather than Se.


On top of that ENFPs have a very distinct way of showing admiration for certain characters.


----------



## Clockheart

isfp


----------



## Freya Violet

Esfp


----------



## Crying Lightning

infp (My avatar disappeared for a while I hope its back)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I'll say ENFP.


----------



## Clockheart

entj


----------



## Crying Lightning

Intp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISxP


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Clockheart

well infp is an infp everywhere...


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFx.


----------



## ricericebaby

ESFJ(?) (idk)


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## Lacy

ESxP


----------



## Crying Lightning

*INFP* :ninja:


----------



## ricericebaby

Infj.


----------



## Freya Violet

Esfp


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## ricericebaby

Isfp.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

infj


----------



## tinyheart

esfp


----------



## Lacy

ENFP


----------



## Clockheart

infp all over


----------



## leictreon

IsFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Indeed INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP actually


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP :tongue:


----------



## Clockheart

intj


----------



## tinyheart

exfp ixfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Turbo INFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Rocket ENTP


----------



## Birbsofafeather

An INTJ!  (that was before opening the spoiler.)


----------



## Jaune

Seems like a Ne-dom avatar, I'll go with ENTP.


----------



## leictreon

Esfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP but only by gut as I don't have much to go on: Didn't cheat and read any posts--just went to your Home Page to see if you had a Profile picture but it's the same as your avatar.


----------



## Wisteria

Istj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

enfp


----------



## Judson Joist

esfp


----------



## aquasoul

Istp


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Athena_

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

xNFP roud:


----------



## Enoch

Very INxJ-ish


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## tinyheart

estp


----------



## Eset

INxJ. Doesn't look appealing visually in my opinion, looks like it has some strange meaning or something, hence the Ni.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP/ISTj.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

I could also see ISFP


----------



## 460202

Entp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Esfp


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intp


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Athena_

ENxP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

INTP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

intp


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Enoch

Entp


----------



## Judson Joist

Infp


----------



## Rafiki

extp


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Maybe

​Infp?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## 460202

Isfp


----------



## Athena_

ISFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## Lady D

Intj


----------



## tinyheart

entj


----------



## Rafiki

infx


----------



## 460202

Intp


----------



## Krayfish

Enfp


----------



## Wisteria

Entp?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFx


----------



## Rafiki

enfp


----------



## anorganizedmess

infj


----------



## Eset

N/A.


----------



## anorganizedmess

lazy fuck

estj


----------



## Eset

Fix your signature,
Lazy fuck.

Exxx


----------



## anorganizedmess

it's supposed to be that way

lazy fuck


----------



## BranchMonkey

Meant this for narcissistic ... got snaked.

Among the profile, avatar and signature, I'm going with chameleon INFJ -- that isn't what I think the member is... just following the rules in a strict fashion as I'm sometimes motivated to do.


----------



## Rydori

Infj


----------



## Cal

Udoen said:


> Infj


 I think you are an INTP. Either that, or a man named Ted.


----------



## Gorgon

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intj


----------



## brightflashes

INTP - So close on the judging functions. : )


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

Stereotypical INTJ.

Black, crow theme, plague doctor.


----------



## brightflashes

IHateYouForEternity said:


> Stereotypical INTJ.
> 
> Black, crow theme, plague doctor.


Going with INTJ for you, too. 

Didn't know an interest in Y. Pestis was stereotypical of INTJs. Interesting. I'm always fascinated that others view my avatar as negative when I view it as a symbol of one of the most honorable people that have lived. I have no clue the amount of courage it must have taken for plague doctors during the 1300s to do what they did. Edit to add: I thought they were Ravens, for St Brigid.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

brightflashes said:


> Going with INTJ for you, too.
> 
> Didn't know an interest in Y. Pestis was stereotypical of INTJs. Interesting. I'm always fascinated that others view my avatar as negative when I view it as a symbol of one of the most honorable people that have lived. I have no clue the amount of courage it must have taken for plague doctors during the 1300s to do what they did. Edit to add: I thought they were Ravens, for St Brigid.


I wonder why, did plague doctors also get infected with the plague?


----------



## brightflashes

IHateYouForEternity said:


> I wonder why, didn't plague doctors also get infected with the pest disease?


Exactly.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

brightflashes said:


> Exactly.


Quite interesting.

Not all plague doctors were doctors. Some of them gave fake cures and the only person who was a trustable doctor is Michel de Nostredame.


----------



## brightflashes

IHateYouForEternity said:


> Quite interesting.
> 
> Not all plague doctors were doctors. Some of them gave fake cures and the only person who was a trustable doctor is Michel de Nostredame.


heh. I'm sure he wasn't the *only* one. I'm very familiar with Plague if you would like to speak in PMs about it. I'm currently looking to study it and see how it reacts to bacteriophage. (PS, there's no cure for plague, but it can be overcome with antibiotics)


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Eset

Intj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Enoch

Esfp


----------



## Maybe

Isfp?


----------



## Rydori

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Reila

Infj.


----------



## Rydori

Istp


----------



## Athena_

ISTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

esfj


----------



## BranchMonkey

INTJ-Turbulent


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Enoch

Istj

.

.


----------



## Athena_

INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

Intp






.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Enfj (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Hmmmm. INTJ


----------



## Reila

INTJ or INTP.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

brightflashes said:


> heh. I'm sure he wasn't the *only* one. I'm very familiar with Plague if you would like to speak in PMs about it. I'm currently looking to study it and see how it reacts to bacteriophage. (PS, there's no cure for plague, but it can be overcome with antibiotics)


Sure, any knowledge is welcome.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Asmodaeus

INTJ or INTP; not sure which because I don't get an extreme J. vs. P. for you the way I do for some members when I'm sure about the INT part, for instance.

Addition: The siggy, however, rocks it in favor--to my mind, for INTJ. I'm tired, didn't look at that until just now.


----------



## Rydori

Infp?


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Judson Joist

Infj


----------



## Doccium

INTJ or INTP?


----------



## Sybow

Guessing INFJ or really maybe an INTJ.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intp 100%


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Infp


----------



## Reila

Intj.

Infj for the ninja above.


----------



## Doccium

INTP I guess?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTx


----------



## Judson Joist

Intj


----------



## Rydori

Intp 99.99%, 0.01% istj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ISFJ roud:


----------



## Reila

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Krayfish

Your avatar is INTP-ish and your signature is Ni-esqe so INTJ


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP and possibly not a high percenter, i.e. closer to the line for E/I.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Judson Joist

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar seems INTJ, signature vibes as more INTP to me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISTP and fun, too.

To Whom It May Concern: I have a new Profile photo: My husband took it today. Also, a new signature--my first new one since I joined.


----------



## Reila

It is a nice photo. On the subject, I posted a photo of myself in another thread, which is rare.

Your current avatar and signature strike me as INFP/INFJ-ish.


----------



## Krayfish

Your avatar strikes me as ISFP even though your not one


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Prolly ISFP (?)


----------



## Reila

Istp


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Reila Nimu




Reila Nimu said:


> It is a nice photo. On the subject, I posted a photo of myself in another thread, which is rare.
> 
> Your current avatar and signature strike me as INFP/INFJ-ish.


That is a keen observation, truly, as my husband took that photo--and the others I have in reserve from yesterday (including my current profile photo). He kept trying to get me to smile in between taking too long--as usual--to frame and click to get a photo, so I amused myself by doing facial exercises as well as talked to him about traffic that kept interfering when he was ready to take a photo. More to the point--for the photo I had up yesterday, he (an ESFp) knows how to pitch humor to anyone, and I do mean anyone, so he knows how to get to me, and he did... to a point, so while I don't smile on cue, he got me to smile 'some' giving that INFP-INFJ-ish look. I loved it; so did he. He's a 'laugh whore' so for today's Profile Pic, he deliberately took one of me talking, pretending he wasn't done framing. 





Now I have to come back in and edit because I forgot who's up for me to pitch to...


Ah, it's still you. :-D

I'm convinced you are INFP and Enneagram 5 with possible wing 6. I'd have to talk with you some to know if by Beatrice Chestnut's 27 Enneagram system you are a 5 subtype Castle, Totem or Counter-Type.


----------



## Reila

HallowedHydraNess said:


> @Reila Nimu


That is a wonderful story.

I would like to hear more on why you think I am INFP and Enneagram 5, when you feel like talking about it. 

I also want to ask you a question, perhaps through private messages, since it doesn't fit the subject of the thread.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Reila Nimu -- send me the PM, and when I am in the frame of mind to give it its due, I'll answer it. Yup, I will.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Rafiki

intp


----------



## Judson Joist

Infj

(Can't see avatar, so I went to your profile.)


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Judson Joist

Infj (another INFJ?!)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP 100%


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ixxj


----------



## BranchMonkey

This is how I know anorganizedmess is, in fact, for real, an ESFP with some 'N', although his stack isn't the same, my husband and he share the same MBTI type whereas anorganizedmess and I share some similar background shit that might surprise him; yes, I do believe he would be--dare I say it, shocked. Rhetorical; he'd be shocked. 

ESFP, and I have no doubt about it--didn't need the siggy; hell, just seeing his photo and using my dominant Ni told me that much, but my poor working memory and his tendency to drop out of here for months at a time, caused me to slip up and give him an ISFP and he gave me a fucking.tongue.lashing.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Also INFJ


----------



## Reila

The avatar reeks of young male INTP. The rest of the profile vibes as your usual INFJ-ness.


----------



## Judson Joist

Infp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INxP


----------



## Immolate

^Hydra... unsure, will process. (Edit: xNFJ would seem acceptable.)

I do like my cat.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfp


----------



## Immolate

^ISFP is acceptable.

Leading Se, or overcompensating.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Hmmmm xNFP?


----------



## Krayfish

Istj


----------



## Reila

Despise having the devil as your avatar picture, in general, your profile still vibes as xNFP. INFP, to be more precise.


----------



## Doccium

Perhaps an INFP?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intj?


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISFJ or ISTJ *I salute you, sir!


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INTP


----------



## Reila

Ghostlydaemmerung said:


> INTP


.


----------



## leictreon

ISFP because Stevonnie.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Infp


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxP


----------



## Doccium

Inf*?


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENFP but not extreme E.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxJ :wink:


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Infp


----------



## Birbsofafeather

INFP! Because the name and icon are very Fi with a slight hint of Ne, and the siggy seems like Si-Ne humor


----------



## BranchMonkey

My name is for Halloween only. My regular name is BranchMonkey (memorize that in case you ever need it). 

My previous siggy led people to say INFP because, the people posited that Jung was an INFP. (Face palm.)

As for the avatar--you didn't mention my Profile photo, I chose it to match my Halloween name--girl with many arms, i.e. Hydraness. 

I also like how she appears to be telling the monster/arms to be quiet so they're all protected, or another way of looking at it, "Don't let the demon-secrets out,". 

I have no idea who the character is, what it's from, and no interest in looking it up as I figure it's some kind of game--and I'm not interested in them.

Birbsofafeather, I figured--without looking, based on reasoning: INFP


----------



## pinwheel

INTJ or ISTP?


----------



## Reila

Isfp.


----------



## pinwheel

IxFx


----------



## Krayfish

Your avatar vibes ISFP but your signature says otherwise


----------



## BranchMonkey

Love this avatar, you silly ENFP.


----------



## Judson Joist

Entp


----------



## Reila

Intj.


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFJ

Zootopia rules, but I always thought it needed a Tackleberry character (you know, like from Police Academy).


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTx (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## BranchMonkey

I always think INFP, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Reila

An INFP who really misses their childhood and as such, gets attached to younger/kid characters. They are also fond of horror tropes and dark imagery, but deep inside, they probably enjoy watching fluffy Disney cartoons.


----------



## Judson Joist

INFJ - looks like a goth grrl who can stare into people's souls and read their thoughts and feelings with ease...and has a mean streak.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Reila Nimu said:


> An INFP who really misses their childhood and as such, gets attached to younger/kid characters. They are also fond of horror tropes and dark imagery, but deep inside, they probably enjoy watching fluffy Disney cartoons.


I don't know if this was meant for the poster above--I imagine so as you know from game post 'Random questions' and other posts that I loathe horror and rolled my eyes at cartoons.

I'll skip you @Reila Nimu for now.


----------



## Reila

It was meant for you. It was also not an analysis on your character, person, but on your avatar picture.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Now with context, head cleared, OK:

Like books I read on pyros growing up and such, no siggy, just the photo, I'd go with enneagram 8w7 and MBTI -- ISTP - Turbulent of you made me say it (sobs...) INTP- turbulent.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Infj


----------



## BranchMonkey

ESFP -- and not because his bandit scarf scares me. I'm not scared. I want one like it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx/ESFj.


----------



## anorganizedmess

ESTP 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Reila

Enfj.


----------



## BranchMonkey

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> INTx/ESFj.


My original (8 year) type and my husband's Socionics: Me and My Shadow. ≧◠‿●‿◠≦

@Reila Nimu

Don't know the reference so just looking it over, ah, so vulnerable with the monsters behind you, overwhelming you: ISFP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

infj.


----------



## Agent X

INFP. Your avatar is the definition of quirkiness, which implies Ne.


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## 460202

Intp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## Agent X

Istj.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed INTJ


----------



## Super Luigi

How about ENFJ 4w3? :biggrin:


----------



## Crowbo

Esxp


----------



## Super Luigi

esfp


----------



## Krayfish

Estp


----------



## Jaune

^Estj

^Enfp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfp


----------



## Rydori

Entj


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp or infp


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtp


----------



## Miss Basura

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

Xsfp


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Agent X

ENTP. Your avatar suggest a groundbreaking new way of looking at things, somehow resonating with the questions "why not this?". It implies Ne dom to me anyway.


----------



## zombiefishy

INTJ. That's totally not because of the siggy


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed INFP


----------



## zombiefishy

INFJ, I think.....


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

You give off ENFP vibes :tongue:


----------



## zombiefishy

(yay~)

Still INFJ for you :crazy:


----------



## Doccium

INFP perhaps?


----------



## Krayfish

Infj


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## zombiefishy

Isfp


----------



## Agent X

Esfj.


----------



## Reila

Intj.


----------



## Agent X

Infj.


----------



## zombiefishy

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Isfj


----------



## Super Luigi

Lacy Tears said:


> Isfj


Could you please tell me why you think so?

INFP


----------



## Krayfish

The Penguin said:


> What if you include the avatar?
> @Asmodaeus ISTJ


Ah typo! I meant your avatar. The siggy just suggests that you might be closer to I than E. You vibe some combination of Ne,Si, Fe, and Ti though


----------



## Super Luigi

Krayfish said:


> Ah typo! I meant your avatar. The siggy just suggests that you might be closer to I than E. You vibe some combination of Ne,Si, Fe, and Ti though


Thank you, I think I'm a withdrawn extrovert.


----------



## Lacy

The Penguin said:


> Could you please tell me why you think so?
> 
> INFP


The cat in your sig seems low Ne and some kind of F to me
The Penguin -> ESTP character, looks more Introvert and Si here, also you give me Fe vibes. 
Not a totally accurate guess, just feel that it could fit.
@Krayfish
INTP

Envoyé de mon SM-A310F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

Istj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Miss Basura

Infp?


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp 6w7


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## Rydori

Infj


----------



## Reila

Isfj (avatar only).


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Super Luigi

Avatar and signature prompts me to think INTJ.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

The signature reminds me a bit of an ESFJ.


----------



## Little_Bird

Entj


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp


----------



## Krayfish

Esfj


----------



## Enoch

Did I give reasoning for the avatar? I've forgot. I can't remember ever publishing a book.

INTP for you too.


----------



## Reila

You did, but only in the future. 

Skip me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Your siggy is INFx


----------



## Super Luigi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Your siggy is INFx


She said skip her. You're supposed to guess for Troubled Englishman.

-skip me, too-


----------



## Lacy

ENxP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP for Witch of Solitude



The Penguin said:


> She said skip her. You're supposed to guess for Troubled Englishman.
> 
> -skip me, too-


:laughing: I can't skip with my short legs. Troubled Englishman seems INTx. I've yet to see an INTJ with that name, so INTP for ya.


----------



## 00EUSkies

IxFP?...going with INFP because the imagine screams a sophomore indie-pop lo-fi album.


----------



## Reila

ESFP (?) because D.Va. She looks kinda sad in that picture, which wouldn't be surprising given her backstory.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed INFJ


----------



## Enoch

ENFP, weaboommerung.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Troubled English INFP


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Krayfish

Entp


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Rydori

xNTP


----------



## Crowbo

Istj


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp


----------



## Lacy

SP, maybe ISFP


----------



## Super Luigi

No problem with you being INFP :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

infj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENTP :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni-Fe


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ with love.


----------



## Crowbo

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Rafiki

extp 7


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

ES something


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## hauntology

very, very entp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infx


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Krayfish

ESFJ 6w7 so/sx


----------



## Rydori

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Defs ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Enoch

PENTagram, illuminati exposed.


----------



## Crowbo

Half Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Gaben approves, ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

Inxp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Athena_

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## Athena_

ESxP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## Judson Joist

Esfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTP.


----------



## Athena_

INxJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## Enoch

Quite ESFJ.


----------



## Clockheart

istp


----------



## Mez

Avatar - isfp
Siggy - infp


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## Rydori

Infp


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP (except for the closed-minded part)


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## Reila

Oh, a wabbit. Why I am not surprised. 

INFP.


----------



## leictreon

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Oh, a wabbit. Why I am not surprised.
> 
> INFP.


Watch that anime (Made in Abyss). It can get... heartbreaking but it's worth it.

INFJ


----------



## Rydori

infp


----------



## Athena_

ESFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfj (?)


----------



## Athena_

Intj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## Athena_

ESxJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx.


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Athena_

INFx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Clockheart

intj


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfx


----------



## Clockheart

everything from your avi to your siggy is an entp madness


----------



## Judson Joist

Infp


----------



## Lacy

IxTP


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Lacy

ENTJ 8w9 5w6 3w4 Sx Sp


----------



## Athena_

INFx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## Athena_

INxJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy

ExTP


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## Sybow

Esfj, obviously.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

IxFP


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Sybow

The pinnacle of ENTP.


----------



## Clockheart

enxj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Athena_

INTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

1000% entp


----------



## Crowbo

Goetterdaemmerung said:


> 1000% entp


You mean?






You're INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

i.e. ENTx


----------



## Lacy

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## remarkable_remark

Estp


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtp


----------



## Clockheart

entx


----------



## Reila

ISFP or ESFP.


----------



## Clockheart

well judging by the avatar - infp


----------



## Athena_

entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Athena_

ESFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Rydori

xNTP


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## Crowbo

fp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Sybow

esfj obviously. Its in your avatar :tongue:


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp


----------



## Athena_

ESFJJJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Athena_

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## The Pikabot

estp based on your avatar...trying so hard to ignore the cheat sheet in your signature hahaha


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

Energy
Never
Thinks
Plans


----------



## Athena_

Everyone
Sees
Feelers 
Joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

INTJ

BTW Conglaturations on reach 10k!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP ofc


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ISFp.


Did you mean socionics' ISFJ or MBTI's ISFP?

Oh, and INTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

MBTi.


----------



## Super Luigi

esfp


----------



## Clockheart

jfse


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTx/ISFj.

ISFp/INFx.


----------



## Crowbo

mbti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

BOSs.


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfj


----------



## Athena_

Dank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayfish

Edgy


----------



## Super Luigi

happy


----------



## Clockheart

infj


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## Krayfish

Estj


----------



## Clockheart

avi: enfp
sig: intj
pfp: infp


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## Super Luigi

infx


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

avi: enfp
sig: entp for reasons above


ne dom


----------



## Rydori

Obvious Ne dom


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Clockheart

pfp: intj
sig: entp
avi: enfp


----------



## Scarlet.Black

pfp: ISFJ
sig: NFP
avi: INTJ


----------



## Super Luigi

INFJ 4w3


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENTP minus your Siggy :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

Oh, you'll pay for that, old man. Since you're trolling, you're the ENTP. :wink:


----------



## leictreon

Estp


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Krayfish

ESTP 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Rydori

INTJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Clockheart

esfx


----------



## Super Luigi

estx


----------



## Rydori

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Taileile

Istp


----------



## Super Luigi

esfj


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Rydori

Esfj


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP (ignoring the ESE)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

INTJ


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Rydori

Xsfj


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## ChrisLundahl

Guess me


----------



## Crowbo

Esxp


----------



## ChrisLundahl

Crowbo said:


> Esxp


Nice I'm ESTP


----------



## Bumfuzzle

@Crowbo xNTP


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Super Luigi

ChrisLundahl said:


> Guess me


You skipped me, jerk! :angry:


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Asmodaeus

Esfj (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

entj


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Infj


----------



## Judson Joist

Enfp


----------



## Super Luigi

intx


----------



## Rydori

Esfj


----------



## nam

istp


----------



## Crowbo

Enfp


----------



## nam

estp


----------



## Crowbo

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Reila

EnxD


----------



## nam

istj


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Clockheart

xntp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Istp


----------



## Rafiki

entp, and sexy pic @Clockheart


ISxP above me


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

esfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Super Luigi

Intj!


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## Reila

Isfp.


----------



## 460202

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ (?)


----------



## Rydori

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## 460202

Estp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ISFp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## faithhealing

I'd probably guess INTP or ESTP


----------



## nam

Isfj


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfp


----------



## nep2une

INFP, ISFJ, or INTP.


----------



## Crowbo

inxp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENTP indeed


----------



## Crowbo

infjam


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ExTP


----------



## faithhealing

Intx


----------



## faithhealing

faithhealing said:


> Intx


I'll guess J but I don't really have a solid reason to


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Isfj


----------



## faithhealing

ISTJ

why do people always guess isfj???? I'm nothing like my mom!


----------



## Sybow

Esfp.


----------



## Reila

Isfp.


----------



## Super Luigi

infj


----------



## Mez

intp


----------



## Super Luigi

Mez said:


> intp


:shocked:

intp :wink:


----------



## Mez

intp


----------



## Reila

Weeb.


----------



## Mez

intp


----------



## faithhealing

istj

this was basically a wild guess


----------



## Reila

ESFP because of the Musashi/Jessie avatar.


----------



## Doccium

INTP perhaps?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INFx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Judson Joist

Infj


----------



## Sybow

intx


----------



## ai.tran.75

Entp

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP! :happy:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Awesome ( happy ) 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## faithhealing

ENFJ maybe?


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Estj


----------



## Reila

Isfj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

IxFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Esfp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ExTP


----------



## Crowbo

estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## Sybow

intx


----------



## Super Luigi

ISxP


----------



## photon

estj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## photon

intj


----------



## faithhealing

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Intj


----------



## Sybow

xntp


----------



## faithhealing

Satan_Claus said:


> xntp


I may have already guessed before but you seem so much like an ISTX. I'm mostly basing it on stereotypes and assumptions so I may be way off!


----------



## Sybow

faithhealing said:


> I may have already guessed before but you seem so much like an ISTX. I'm mostly basing it on stereotypes and assumptions so I may be way off!


Well, you can always brwose through my posts if you want to be more sure about it :tongue:


----------



## Clockheart

estj


----------



## Doccium

ESTP perhaps?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INFx?


----------



## Temizzle

Infp


----------



## faithhealing

Infx


----------



## 460202

Ixfj


----------



## Clockheart

ixfp


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Enfj


----------



## Doccium

INTP perhaps?


----------



## faithhealing

Maybe INTP, could be Ixtj


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Rydori

YURI

In all seriousness ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENTJ
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: ENTP


----------



## Lacy

Avatar: ISTP
PfP: INTP
Sig: ISTP


----------



## Ominously

isfp


----------



## faithhealing

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Enfj (?)


----------



## Lacy

PfP: ISFJ
Avi: Te 5w6
Sig: Ni or Fe

INFJ 6w5 4w3 8w9 Sx Sp


----------



## remarkable_remark

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

inxp


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## leictreon

Ne dom


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Clockheart

intj


----------



## faithhealing

ixfp


----------



## Sybow

infx


----------



## Clockheart

Avi: ISTJ
Sig: INTJ
PP: INFJ

Fusion: INTJ


----------



## Eset

Avatar: INFx
Username: INFx
Signature: INFJ

Going to say INFJ.


----------



## Rydori

Avatar: ENFP
Username: ENTP
Prof Pic: INFP
Sigg:ESTJ

ENXP


----------



## faithhealing

Avatar: INFJ
Profile Pic: INFP
Username: XXFX
Sig: EXTJ

XNFJ


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## 460202

Isfj


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## The Dude

xSTP


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTx.


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## Lacy

ENTJ 7w8


----------



## Clockheart

infx


----------



## Cal

infp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENTP defso


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Yami no Yume

Infp


----------



## Lacy

INFP 9w1


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Judson Joist

If it didn't say ENTP in your sig, I'd say ENTJ.


----------



## Lacy

INTP or ESFP


----------



## Mister Bimbo

If it didn't say infp in your sig, I'd say something that is more J probably. The profile just looks very "clean" which I kinda admire. Especially the avatar is very clean. Did you draw that yourself? Lacy Tears is also just a quite simple but a very poetic name which I also often associate with J or probably more FJ types. I just can't see them naming themself "la Horny NoselickerXX88" or something like that. Stereotypically FJ types are often seen to have just regular persons as their profile pictures that display some kind of emotion. Profile picture gives me pretty fucked up vibe. Overall it definitely looks like a feeling type who is rather J than P.
INFJ could be a quite solid answer. But I also don't think it's to far from other types.


----------



## 00EUSkies

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ


----------



## Lacy

Avi: IfP
PfP: ISP
ISFP

@Mister Bimbo 
Thanks a lot for all those explanations (and compliments), your interpretations and thoughts are quite interesting. Even if I got some spark of talent for drawing, my avatar isn't from my works. It's the kind of things that I draw,but I'm way worse at drawing and coloring than the artist of this one (source if intersted).


----------



## ENIGMA2019

inxj


----------



## d e c a d e n t

avatar makes me think INFJ, ESTP for profile picture


----------



## Crowbo

iNtJ


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Intj by your avatar/Infj by your profile pic : )


----------



## Lacy

iSFP


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Taileile

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am just curious how many people actually try and type on all three things listed in the thread title or if they just look at the avatar and guess....*coughs and mumbles*smirks* @Lacy Tears


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFx (?)


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I lean more toward INFJ with the frowny ? marks *grins* But, no.


----------



## Crowbo

Estp


----------



## leictreon

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEYMOOOOOOOOOOOOUR

ne dom


----------



## compulsiverambler

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Lacy

ESTJ
@ENIGMA15, I always have a look to the sig, the pfp and the avi, just that overall your profile seems xSFP.


----------



## Lunacik

IxFP


----------



## Crowbo

Inxp


----------



## faithhealing

100% entp


----------



## Crowbo

Enfp


----------



## Lunacik

ENTP...would say NTP but that giant red signature draws way too much attn for an introvert pffft


----------



## Crowbo

Intp


----------



## Lunescope

ENTP I think.


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Lady D

Isfj


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Rydori

Avatar:INTJ
Sigg:ENTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ESFP
Signature: ESTJ


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Cal

Profile picture: ENTP

Avatar: ENFP

Sig: ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

PP-infp
A-intj
S-intp


----------



## Lunacik

INTJ profile pic
ENTP everything else lol

no ones going to get mine right based on my things...

hooray for guessing books based on cover.


----------



## Cal

PP: INFP
Avatar: INFP
Sig:INFJ


----------



## Lunacik

Cal said:


> PP: INFP
> Avatar: INFP
> Sig:INFJ


profile pic infp
avatar infp
sig enxp

F is what i expected lol.
how was my sig INFJ? Its just the color models of computers and printers. RGB computer colors, CMYK printer colors.


----------



## Cal

RGBCMYK said:


> profile pic infp
> avatar infp
> sig enxp
> 
> F is what i expected lol.
> how was my sig INFJ? Its just the color models of computers and printers. RGB computer colors, CMYK printer colors.


looks like something an INFJ would use(based on my own personal experience with them). Also, you are the first person to type my new avatar as F. Most cases It is T.


----------



## Lunacik

Cal said:


> looks like something an INFJ would use(based on my own personal experience with them). Also, you are the first person to type my new avatar as F. Most cases It is T.


Yeah, in most cases anything girly and colorful registers as F, and anything geeky, nerdy, abstract, dead faced, robotic, or plain and aesthetically clueless registers as T.
The expression looks INTJ,
but the overall big picture registers as F to me, but combined with expression, Fi.
Its all essentially the manifestation of ascribed stereotypes. All of this. Lol

I wonder what my new avatar will register as.


----------



## Cal

RGBCMYK said:


> Yeah, in most cases anything girly and colorful registers as F, and anything geeky, nerdy, abstract, dead faced, robotic, or plain and aesthetically clueless registers as T.
> The expression looks INTJ,
> but the overall big picture registers as F to me, but combined with expression, Fi.
> Its all essentially the manifestation of ascribed stereotypes. All of this. Lol
> 
> I wonder what my new avatar will register as.


INTJ for me, though I preferred your other avatar.


----------



## Lunacik

Cal said:


> INTJ for me, though I preferred your other avatar.


Really? J? Huh.
Yeah, shes prettier than my portrait.


----------



## Cal

RGBCMYK said:


> Really? J? Huh.
> Yeah, shes prettier than my portrait.


Yeah, but you have to remember this is all subjective, so it may differ for everyone else.


----------



## Lunacik

Cal said:


> Yeah, but you have to remember this is all subjective, so it may differ for everyone else.


still waiting on permission to use the one i really want to use. most people arent familiar with copyright laws but its actually copyright infringement to use someones pics as an avatar without permission.


----------



## Cal

RGBCMYK said:


> still waiting on permission to use the one I really want to use. most people arent familiar with copyright laws but its actually copyright infringement to use someones pics as an avatar without permission.


That is a really nice one.


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

you again...ill come back later
skip me
or do us both


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

She looks IxTP - something sceptical about her gaze. 

Everything about Crowbo screams ENTP.


----------



## Cal

Infp


----------



## Rydori

ISTP af.


----------



## Cal

Avatar: XSFP

Sig: XXTP


----------



## Lunacik

I can see how people would get INTJ from the avatar.
Still say ENxP Signature...lol I've always seen that about that sig, even prior to these thread posts.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTP
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: INFP


----------



## Lunacik

Av - ESxP or ISxP
Sig - ESxP or ISxP
Prof - Whoa, that's different. ISTP.


----------



## Judson Joist

intp channeling some infj


----------



## Crowbo

intx


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Entp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

hmmm...XNFP?


----------



## Crowbo

extp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


> extp


You sway, my younger ExTP


----------



## Lunacik

Estp


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Clockheart

isfp


----------



## Sybow

enfp


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Judson Joist

entp


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp.


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Sybow

It screams ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: Nice Ghost pic, maybe INTJ?
Profile Picture: INTP
Signature: ISTP


----------



## Lunar Lamp

I would say IxxP overall. I find it hard to make a choice for the middle letters...

Avatar: INFP or ISFP

Signature: ISxP

Profile Picture: ISxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

A=infp
pp=infp
sig=enxp


----------



## Doccium

*NTP? Profile picture seems more ENTP-ish though.


----------



## bucolic

Avatar: INTX
Signature: INFP


----------



## Crowbo

Av-INTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## bucolic

cant see siggy. for avatar, a little cartoonish. esfj.


----------



## Crowbo

entx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Sybow

INTJ with well developped Fi.


----------



## Jaune

ISTP with well-developed Ni.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Estp?


----------



## Moo Rice

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

Again, cute (IxFP)


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Isfj


----------



## leictreon

ISxJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## lifeinterminals

I'm guessing INTJ?


----------



## Sybow

Well, you're sig says INTP so can't really deny it.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Sybow said:


> Well, you're sig says INTP so can't really deny it.


Goddammit, Gaahl! Foiled again! Jk


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Sybow : ISTP; getting INTJ vibes as well; goes for both your av and sig. 
lifeinterminals: ISFP av, INTP sig


----------



## leictreon

IxFJ


----------



## JaguarPap

heavydirtysoul said:


> infp 7w6 sx/so


infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFj.


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Entp


----------



## nep2une

Eh... IxFJ?


----------



## lifeinterminals

I'm guessing INFJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Lacy

IxFx


----------



## Lunar Lamp

xNFP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

IxFP, leaning towards ISFP.


----------



## Lacy

xNFP


----------



## Sybow

Without using the spoiler button, I'd still say infp.


----------



## Crowbo

ixtp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENxP


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## pinwheel

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: Well, it says INTP but I probably would have guessed that anyway from the creep parody.


----------



## Lacy

Avatar: xSTP
PfPic: iNTP
-> ISTP


----------



## leictreon

infp


----------



## Rydori

Intp 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intp


----------



## Tazzie

Infj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFx (?)


----------



## Sybow

intj roud:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTP.


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ENFP or INFP...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Star Wars h:


----------



## Krayfish

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Moo Rice

Isfp


----------



## douleur

Infj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## 0wl

ESFJ 3w2 so/sx 369


----------



## Moo Rice

INxJ, probably 4w3


----------



## Pasta

infp


----------



## The Dude

Infp?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Esfp


----------



## poco a poco

Infj ?


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w5 4w5 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

INFJ 8w7 7w8 3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## Ariviel

Seems like a cool INFJ to me


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP based on signature alone


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## leictreon

obvious INTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTP 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## leictreon

Isfj


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Ariviel

Estj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## bearlybreathing

xNTP


----------



## Etiennette

ENTP :laughing:


----------



## Row

Esfj


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Etiennette

Major INTJ vibes X)


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

enfp


----------



## Etiennette

ESTP vibes


----------



## Ariviel

infp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## zombiefishy

ExFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## raschel

intp for username
av can fit a lot i think


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Sybow

The Joker everywhere.

ENTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTP.


----------



## Etiennette

Hmmm

ISFP?


----------



## Jaune

Avatar/Profile Picture: ISFP 6w7 2w3 9w8 sx/sp
Signature: ENFJ


----------



## I am justice!

ixtp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj.


----------



## raschel

I have actually seen an ESFJ's drawings like this :smile-new:


----------



## islandlight

How does this work?
Who are we guessing?
?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

:angry:


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

islandlight said:


> How does this work?
> Who are we guessing?
> ?


I think they are typing the person above.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

ESTP 8w7 6w7 3w4 Sx/So


----------



## Aerari

ESFP 3w4 1w9 7w8 so/sx.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w3 9w8 7w6 sx/so


----------



## Aerari

ESTP 8w7 5w6 1w9 so/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

xntj


----------



## I am justice!

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

xntp


----------



## Neige Noire

Entp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

INFP by 93%


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENTP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Neige Noire

Everything kinda screams ENTP


----------



## Etiennette

INFP :distant:?


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way!


----------



## Crowbo

intj all the way


----------



## Sybow

Pinnacle of ENTP.


----------



## Row

Entp


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w8 9w8 4w5


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## SilentScream

ENTP 7w6, 3w2, 1w9


----------



## Sybow

ESTP 8w7


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Justmeonhere

ISFP 4w3 so/sx


----------



## Rydori

ISFP 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## leictreon

IsTp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

My mind wants keeps seeing INTJ but that can't be right..


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp 379


----------



## SilentScream

ESFP 3w4 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

^^ESFP 7w8 9w8 3w2 so/sx

^INTJ 4w3 6w5 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## SilentScream

You got ninja'd lol. :laughin:

^ISFP - 4w3, 7w6 9w1

(Probably not actual type)


----------



## Haludh

ISTP 6w5 4w3 8w7 sx/sp?


----------



## leictreon

Isfj


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 9w8 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Sybow

intj


----------



## SpaceMan

:thinking: Se

xSTP?


----------



## Crowbo

ixtp


----------



## SpaceMan

The dimensionality of the above user's selected avatar would suggest a peculiar interest in frogs. The probability of aforementioned hypothesis being true is supported by its complimentary colors, the depiction of a frog, the angling of the frog as well as the strong statement of authority "obey". This implies that the above user detests all notions of seriousness with a strong interest in meme culture, as is suggested by (Bull S. et al, 1958) (for further reading it is suggested to read related works of Kernis: "Descriptions of an ENTP" and "Frog Culture and the ENTP").

As a result, the type appears to coincide with the above user's type leaning towards ExTP. Possibly ENTP. However, with few resources available and questionable methods, further analysis is required.

Conclusion. idk. seems like ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Justmeonhere

Entj


----------



## SilentScream

ISXJ 2w1, 7w6, 9w1


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Istp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP/ENFx.


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Zeptus

entx ^


----------



## I am justice!

entp



that was classic one


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xNTP


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entj.


----------



## Sybow

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Justmeonhere

ENTx


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Totally INFP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w4


----------



## Miss Thevious

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Jaune

^^INFJ 4w3 6w5 1w2 sp/so

^ENTP 9w8 7w8 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## raschel

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w1 3w4 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFP 4w3 6w7 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## catharsiis

Isfj


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_intj_


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w8 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFx.


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFj.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 5w4 1w9 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

isxp 4w5 6w5 9w1


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Istp


----------



## leictreon

ENTP i guess


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Crowbo

isfj


----------



## leictreon

ISFJ... not


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 9w8 7w6 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lakigigar

intj


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xxFP


----------



## Crowbo

xstp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## revolutioninthot

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Sybow

ENTP as fuck.


----------



## Crowbo

intj af


----------



## raschel

intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFj.


----------



## Sybow

Ditto. Esfj.


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## revolutioninthot

infp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Charus

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Entp?


----------



## revolutioninthot

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Charus

entp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Charus

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## The Dude

Based solely on the avatar...ExFP!


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## The Dude

Asmodaeus said:


> IxFP (?)


Maybe...

INxJ based on your avatar...


----------



## banane_wane

Isfp


----------



## revolutioninthot

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Tomie

INFJ


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ExFP 3


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## Crowbo

ixtp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP? I know Bugs Bunny is this type. Big Chungus on the other hand..


----------



## Doccium

INFP maybe?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

xntj


----------



## leictreon

ENTP obviously


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Navoh

ENFP?


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4 1w9 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## bearlybreathing

INTP?


----------



## Judson Joist

enfp


----------



## Rong Wong

INTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

All kinds of wrong.


----------



## revolutioninthot

infp


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENTP


----------



## Denature

ENTP


----------



## Cherry

ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## leictreon

Can't be anything other than ENTP


----------



## petrip

INTP


----------



## Tomie

ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Denature

Well I know your personality type now, but if I didn't I'd have guessed: xxFP


----------



## idoh

intj? i'm partly saying that because there's a guy in a suit.


----------



## Crowbo

isfx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

I cannot read a single word of what the beings portrayed on your pic express. Therefore I conclude that your Se must be very bad.
But how bad really? Okay, I am not in the mood for overanalyzing and I will just say INFJ BUT it will be the not-socionics version -->
Meaning MBTI-INFJ. (Or Jung INFJ y'all know what I mean)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP I guess? I'm no expert but that ying-yang face and grin (there also looks to be a blood spatter) kinda gives away a talkative, quirky person.


----------



## idoh

could be completely off but....isfp


----------



## Sybow

first what came to mind was enfp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## Fenty

ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## Doccium

ENTP


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Avi- ENTP 3w4 1w9 6w5 Sp/So

Sig- xxFP 4w3 1w2 7w6 Sp/Sx


Overall I would say xNFP 3w4 1w9 6w7 Sp dom.


----------



## raschel

lol did not expect your av with your username. :smile-new: 

ixtx sp 

i've never seen an f with an image like that...


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Jest_Please

Any NT or ISTP based on pic

ENTP based on sig





EDIT: Wow, it's been a while since I've been back here. Now that I look at it, I gotta update my pic and sig desperately :apthy:


----------



## Doccium

INTP perhaps?


----------



## Jest_Please

Dang you're fast.

Pic: ENTP, but reminds me of some XXTJ Twilight Zone feel

Sig: sounds most like INFP, but... has a bit of ENFP?


----------



## Doccium

Avatar: *NTP
Signature: ENFP or INFP
Profile picture: INTP

INTP


Jest_Please said:


> Dang you're fast.
> 
> Pic: ENTP, but reminds me of some XXTJ Twilight Zone feel
> 
> Sig: sounds most like INFP, but... has a bit of ENFP?


Weirdly enough there have been few people who could see me as ENFP while I 
have never considered myself to be one at all. Hmm... Strange that I give off this impression.


----------



## Jest_Please

Avatar: ENTP / NTJ
Signature: ENFP
Profile Pic: ESFP (based on character) 8w7 (based on his expression)

ENTP




Doccium said:


> Avatar: *NTP
> Signature: ENFP or INFP
> Profile picture: INTP
> 
> INTP
> 
> 
> Weirdly enough there have been few people who could see me as ENFP while I
> have never considered myself to be one at all. Hmm... Strange that I give off this impression.


Yeah, sometimes I find that ENTPs have the capability to be dreamy when they're more connected to their Fe, which can sometimes give off an INFP vibe, but you still have your extroversion, so people just combine those factors into you being an ENFP. Especially since you have 4 in your type (actually your entire tritype is relatively uncommon for an ENTP to have), which definitely would make sense if it gave people those vibes.


Btw, since I'm updating my old pic and sig, feel free to type again or not.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

ENTP 7w8 9w8 4w5 Sp/Sx overall


----------



## Epic Love

ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

INFX


----------



## Suntide

ISTP


----------



## raschel

isfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Doccium

Avatar: I*FJ
Signature: ISF*
Profile Picture: INFP

ISF*?



Jest_Please said:


> Avatar: ENTP / NTJ
> Signature: ENFP
> Profile Pic: ESFP (based on character) 8w7 (based on his expression)
> 
> ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I find that ENTPs have the capability to be dreamy when they're more connected to their Fe, which can sometimes give off an INFP vibe, but you still have your extroversion, so people just combine those factors into you being an ENFP. Especially since you have 4 in your type (actually your entire tritype is relatively uncommon for an ENTP to have), which definitely would make sense if it gave people those vibes.
> 
> 
> Btw, since I'm updating my old pic and sig, feel free to type again or not.


I see; that makes sense.Now it's just in question where the thought of extroversion is drawn from.

Avatar: EN*P
Signature: *NTP
Profile picture: INTP

*NTP now


----------



## Sybow

inxp due to signature.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

We should kick you out of these threads: it's too obvious to deduce your type.


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP


----------



## Doccium

INT*?


----------



## Ave Maria

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8 7w6 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

ISXP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Suntide

INFJ 4w5 5w6 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

INFP 6w5 4w3 9w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Sybow

inxj


----------



## Doccium

INTP?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

INFP.


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

ISXP


----------



## Ave Maria

Haha your avatar and memes all scream Ne. ENTP


----------



## Suntide

My first reaction was ISTP but that's your actual type so that's no fun... so I will give you an enneagram: cp6w5 8w9 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

INxP 9w8 6w5 4w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNTP 7w6


----------



## taro milk tea

ISxP!


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## taro milk tea

ISFP...?


----------



## revolutioninthot

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## Suntide

INTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 3w4 1w9 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

isfp


----------



## Judson Joist

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP/IxFJ.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

INTJ


----------



## Suntide

ESFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ExFP enneagram 7


----------



## Doccium

I*TP?


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

I*FP


----------



## ReliK

EXFP


----------



## Tijaax

ESTP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 5w4 9w8 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

INTJ 4w5 8w9 5w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## Doccium

Your username suggests *NTP heavily, more leaning towards ENTP
Avatar seems ENTP-ish
Signature (will ignore the ENTP part) but the quote subtly says ENFP
Profile picture looks like *NFP

Overall though, ENTP overweighs by tons from the name alone


----------



## Scirrus

INTP 4w5


----------



## raschel

ixfp


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## Charus

I'd guess ISTP or maybe ISFP


----------



## The Dude

INxP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Should I say ENFP?


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Would've guessed INTP.


----------



## The Dude

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Should I say ENFP?


I don't know? 

FYI I like the avatar. 


Dude above me...ExTJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

INFP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## HIX

ISTJ


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Hmmm tricky one but avi and name gives a xSTx vibe overall. Id say xSTP 8w9 3w2 5w4 Sp/Sx.


----------



## Doccium

ENTP?


----------



## Max

Ne-Dom 7?

No cheating. Enneagram and MBTi.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

xSTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 Sp/Sx


----------



## Max

Cosmic Chaos said:


> xSTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 Sp/Sx


Hmm. I find the 9 interesting. I get the 7 and the 3 but do I really vibe 9? 

And yes, you vibe Ne-dom definitely with the name Cosmic Chaos. And with that, probably enneagram 7 'cause that's chaotic af. Everything about you is just leaning towards hurricane territory.


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## HIX

ExTJ 3w2


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ISTP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

IxFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ISTJ 6w5


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?



Hicks said:


> ExTJ 3w2


Now that it something I don't think I've been called before. It must be the business attire, right?


----------



## HIX

Doccium said:


> ISTP?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it something I don't think I've been called before. It must be the business attire, right?


yes


----------



## Doccium

ESTP perhaps?


----------



## Gorgon

Ne 6w5


----------



## Doccium

IN*J?


----------



## Charus

ISXP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ESFP?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 1w9 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

IXTP


----------



## Doccium

ESTP?


----------



## Judson Joist

ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTp


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way!


----------



## Doccium

INTJ


----------



## Penny

ISTP


----------



## Crowbo

XNFJ


----------



## 3CatNight

INTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Suntide

ISTJ


----------



## Doccium

ENFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTx (?)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Kitty.


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP


----------



## Scirrus

INTx lol


----------



## raschel

infj ixfp exfx


----------



## Jaune

Your new pictures give me INTP vibes actually.


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ENTP?


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP


----------



## Alana

Forgot to not post my signature. ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Charus

INTP 5w4


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Queen Talia

ENFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

B*T*H? h:


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Funny?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESTP


----------



## Charus

ENTP 7w8


----------



## ENIGMA2019

lol I just can't based off of your avvy. Straight perv mode


----------



## Queen Talia

ESFP


----------



## Charus

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lol I just can't based off of your avvy. Straight perv mode


Whats so pervy about a neutron star? If you preceive astronomical objects as something perverted... Well I think you might want to visit a doctor...


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Neytron said:


> Whats so pervy about a neutron star? If you preceive astronomical objects as something perverted... Well I think you might want to visit a doctor...


Calm down sparky.... the picture can be interpreted many ways. Not even the actual meaning or thing.
: P A doctor you say? hmmmmm Which one? Suggest a hot one please and say Gyno. h:


----------



## Queen Talia

I told you, ESFP. grrr


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> INTp.


No I'm not.. :smug:


----------



## Alana

ESFP


----------



## brightonrock

ISFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 3w4 7w6 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## brightonrock

Jaune said:


> ESFP 3w4 7w6 9w8 sx/sp


xNFP 🙂


----------



## Hexigoon

ESFJ


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTP.


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP.


----------



## Crowbo

ENTJ


----------



## bleghc

big ntp energy, feeling more of the e than the i but defs a close call. 793 so/sp for tritype


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way.


----------



## bleghc

last possibility i'd consider of all the ones that currently seem plausible but tbh i ~have~ thought about istj ! closer function-wise to intj than ntp which was the other potential group of types i thought for u. but yah no ur vibe is very ti-dom


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

ISTP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFP
Signature: ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP.


----------



## Crowbo

INXJ


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ENTP?


----------



## Crowbo

INXP


----------



## bleghc

pp: intj
a: inxj 
s: ntp 

in conclusion intp


----------



## Alana

Obviously ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ.


----------



## bleghc

pp: enfp
a: intp
s: intp 

xntp, intp > entp. probs a head type for core, either 5 or 6


----------



## Suntide

PP: N/A
Avatar: ExFP
Signature: xNFP
Overall: ENFP


----------



## bremen

ESFJ 2w3 6w7 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Pp: INTJ 
A: xNTJ 
S: xSTJ or at least xxTJ 

to conclude: xNTJ, leaning toward INTJ.


----------



## F u z z y

Guess me


----------



## Asmodaeus

Esfp (?)


----------



## Jaune

Since @Xool Xecutioner got skipped
Avatar: ISTP
Profile Picture: INTJ
Signature: ESTP
@Asmodaeus
Avatar: INTJ
Profile Picture: ISFP
Signature: I don't want to translate that tbh but the picture maybe INFJ


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFx or ISFP.


----------



## Suntide

ENTJ


----------



## StinkyBambi

intj


----------



## Doccium

EN*P?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## bleghc

now that i think abt it u kinda remind me of grandmaster yoda (in the context of ur siggy and avatar.) as for ur profile picture it feels a bit more nfp-y so gonna go ~out of the box~ and say inxp ;D but if its anything u have a very ntj way of articulating urself


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## Alana

Everything makes me think INFJ


----------



## Doccium

I*FP? Leaning more towards INFP though.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTJ.


----------



## Doccium

INTJ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## HIX

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP.


----------



## Crowbo

ENTJ


----------



## bleghc

inxp


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ESFx.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ENFP or INFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## HIX

INFP


----------



## Charus

ESTP


----------



## R A I D E N.

INTP


----------



## Maybe

Isfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Based on siggy : ISTP
Avatar : ISFP


----------



## R A I D E N.

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP.


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTP or INTP


----------



## bleghc

ooh i fuck with this new vibe.
profile picture: infp, defs e4 
avatar: infj 1w9 ?? or 8w9 hm. if 1w8 was a thing i'd say that 
siggy: infp 4 

lotss of nf energy. infp 461/9 sx/sp if i had to make a final guess


----------



## Crowbo

Prof+Avatar=XNFP

Signature= ENFX 2

ENFP so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Avatar: INTJ.
Profile picture: doesn't make me think of a particular type.
Signature: I don't know what's written but the Yin-Yang sign makes me think of INXJ. ^^


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP
Profile Picture: ENFJ
Signature: ENFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP.


----------



## Queen Talia

INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Sybow

Welp.. your sig already says it. INFP

Else would've guessed a different type, to be honest.


----------



## Alana

Sybow said:


> Welp.. your sig already says it. INFP
> 
> Else would've guessed a different type, to be honest.


Which type would you have guessed if you didn't know? 
ENFP for you


----------



## Sybow

alanalicity said:


> Which type would you have guessed if you didn't know?
> ENFP for you


Most likely more extroverted. Either ENFP or ESFP.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: Nice Born of Osiris pic. Their music gives me INTP 5w4 vibes
Signature: Yeah ISFP seems accurate, type 9 maybe

Overall INFP 5w4 9w1 4w5 sp/so or something like that


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp/INTx.


----------



## Doccium

I*FP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISTP 6w5, 1 fix
Profile Picture: looks like something an INTP 9 sp/so would choose tbh
Signature: INFJ

Overall... INTP 6w5 9w1 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Alana

Avatar: ISTP
Signature: INTJ
Profile picture: ISFP


----------



## Doccium

Avatar: I*FP
Profile Picture: INF* or ISFP
Can't see signature right now

Overall, most likely INFP or, another possibility, ISFP.


----------



## Alana

Avatar: INTP
Profile picture: ENFP
Probably ENTP


----------



## Doccium

I*FP , as said before. 

Also, just wanted to say that you kinda remind me of Pam from The Office.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFx.


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP



Doccium said:


> Pam from The Office.


People often tell me I remind them of Dwight.
:tongue:


----------



## Doccium

INT*



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ESFx.


Nice, that's a very new one. I'll add ESFP to my list. It's closer to completion now!



Judson Joist said:


> ENFP
> 
> 
> People often tell me I remind them of Dwight.
> :tongue:


Are you smiling? Is that a sign of submission?


----------



## Judson Joist

ENTJ



Doccium said:


> Are you smiling? Is that a sign of submission?


Not exactly.


----------



## Sybow

Would say intp over intj (i know you're intj).


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Profile picture: ISFP
Avatar: ESFP
Signature: xSFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Oopsie
Forum lagged
Post got doubled
It made me mad
I got troubled
Sorry


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xxFP 7w6 4w3 9w8


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 8w7 6w5 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Sybow

ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ


----------



## Alana

ISTJ


----------



## Queen of Cups

Infp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

INFJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Jaune

ENFP


----------



## Alana

ISXP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Charus

INFJ


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP it is


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

IxTJ


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Sybow

ESFP. Just the avatar is enough, right? :tongue:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESxP


----------



## counterintuitive

ISFx


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTP


----------



## Alana

Profile picture: ENFP
Avatar: XSFP
Signature: ISFP
Combined: ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: INFP
Overall: INFP


----------



## Alana

Profile picture: ISFP
Avatar: ISFP
signature: ISFP


----------



## counterintuitive

IxFx, let's just say INFP again :crazy:


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INTP
Signature: Gonna ignore the text, I'd say the picture seems INFJ though


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFP


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## counterintuitive

ENFP


----------



## Alana

Profile pic: N/A
Avatar: XNTP
Signature: INTP

INTP


----------



## Sybow

infp, glad you got your old avatar back instead of the blurry other one.


----------



## Phil

ISFP avatar, ESFP signature.

Skip me please.


----------



## Alana

Sybow: INFJ
Phil: ENFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Arthrospira said:


> Signature filled with links to showcase her art&music = ISFP
> 
> (I’m curious, where is that GIF from?)



If you're interested, that Gif came from a movie called *One Night Stand (1997 film).*
I was in a habit of watching RDJ's earlier films from the 80s and 90s. 


Crowbo, you have an NT vibe.


----------



## Sybow

ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

ISXP


----------



## Arthrospira

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ISFP
Profile Picture: INFJ
Signature: ESTP


----------



## leictreon

Avatar: ISTP
Sig: INTP


----------



## Sybow

INFP


----------



## Cherry

INTJ


----------



## leictreon

IxFJ


----------



## Cat Brainz

INFP 9w8


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: ENFP
Profile Picture: ENFP
Signature: ESFP


----------



## Phil

Avatar: ISTJ
PFP: ISFP
Siggy: INFP or INFJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFP


----------



## WarmMachines

Avatar and signature: ISFP


----------



## MintCoffee

ISFP 4w5 9w8 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune

Avatar: INFP 9
Profile picture: ENFP 7
Signature picture: INTP 9


----------



## Firemoon

ISTP 9w8 (954 Tritype)


----------



## Cat Brainz

Avi- INFP 1w9 4w5 5w6 Sp/Sx
Sig- 8w9 af.


----------



## ComingInClutch

Avatar: ENTP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w8 sx/so

Signature: Eh, pretty much the same.


----------



## Behnam Agahi

INFJ


----------



## Lacy

xSTP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Lacy

ISTJ


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Miharu

INTP


----------



## 0wl

ISFP


----------



## mino

xNFx, either INFP 2 or ENFJ 4

(I saw the MBTI type but didn’t see the enneagram you had. Cool.)


----------



## Lacy

INTP 5w4
Reminiscent of the Sage archetype, to some extent.


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP


----------



## blossomier

ExFP


----------



## Plusless

ESTP


----------



## mino

xNTP


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFx


----------



## Lacy

Despite the Fuctions and enneagram in sig, I feel xSTP 3w4 vibes.


----------



## 0wl

I'm getting some ISFP vibes from you, perhaps 4w5 or 6w5.


----------



## mino

Aw man, I already did your’s.

Though in all honesty I find it funny that we both go by function vibes at times (I usually call it flavors, since you can sometimes just tell what function is being used / used the most based on the way a person acts, speaks, or behaves. It’s just another way to describe the meta-pattern [pattern of the patterns] that Ni catches on to).


----------



## Sybow

infx. 
Kinda hard to choose between infj and infp. I think both types could have your avatar and siggy.


----------



## Suntide

INFJ 9w1 sp/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Lacy

INTP 5


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ISFP


----------



## 0wl

INTJ


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## Eset

ISFP


----------



## B3LIAL

INFP?


----------



## Sybow

Belial, Lord of Lies, INTJ for you.


----------



## B3LIAL

Defo ISFP based on pic. Very Se and also dark to imply perhaps introversion. ISFP maybe ISTP.


----------



## Lacy

INTx, maybe 9w8 or 8w9 (leaning towards INTP in this case), 5 or 6w5


----------



## B3LIAL

ISFJ?


----------



## Nick_

ENTJ


----------



## B3LIAL

INFj


----------



## Eset

ISFP, 4w3, 4w3-9w1-5w4, Sp/Sx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## TKDfan888

INFP


----------



## Lakigigar

ISTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------

